# CM Punk Raw Ending



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Happy also.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Heel Punk > Face Punk.


----------



## CFL (Feb 27, 2012)

Saw it coming as soon as I saw Punk and Rock shooting on each other. Not necessarily playing out like this, but I've never been happier to see a heel turn (and I fucking love heel turns).


----------



## Raizel (Mar 13, 2012)

This is the CM Punk I marked for up until roughly Punk vs HHH last year


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm also expecting a pipebomb next week. Should be awesome. It's just too bad that they can't have him be a badass face instead of a heel. I feel like we haven't had face Punk for long at all.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm fucking super happy! CM PUNK is BACK


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

This is definitely what Punk needed character wise. Can't wait til next week to see what he has to say.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

HOPEFULLY, We get Punk/Rock and this is just not an excuse to get Cena cheered and win the Belt. I'm guessing the 2nd option.


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

Get ready for more pipebombs and more of 'DA TROOF!'


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

CM Punk heel or face is awesome but I guess were back to Rebel Punk


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

that was awful.

Rock isnt even here next week.So its back to show cena punk.

Oh and i wont even count that as a cash in.Waste of time.So obvious cena going to win at SS now and hold it till RR


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Was shit until he attacked Rock.

The whole " should I cover him, should I help him" shtick was fucking lame


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

at SummerSlam, John Cena will make CM Punk TAP OUT.


----------



## misteralex (Jun 28, 2011)

To be fair, I want him to return to his Character From June-July of last year, instead of his SES preechy character, I want him to be the Anti-Hero, the Voice of the Voiceless, the man who had the balls the speak his mind.


----------



## RjA323 (May 24, 2012)

Punk is way better as a heel.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm surprise actually. They gave hints of it back when Eve did her thing but with him being on the WWE 13 cover and having his own dvd release, I expected him to be the face.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Heel Punk.:yes:yes:yes


----------



## pugthepanda (Jul 23, 2011)

punk will see the error of his ways and give the MITB case back to Cena


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm dreading it. Had enough of it last year when he kept breaking kayfabe, trying to be cool with the IWC.

"HELLO.... DWAYYYNNNEEE". fpalm


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

And you thought happy endings only come from fairy tales and massage parlors.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

So, is CM Punk as the second babyface a failure?

He either loses to John Cena at Summerslam or to the Rock at the Royal Rumble. I tend to think the Rumble will be where he loses it (as Cole will keep harping on the length of his title reign). John Cena wins the Rumble, setting up Rock/Cena II.


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

It was a good turn, great to see Punk laying out The Rock and standing tall at the end of the show, wwe might have a lot of faith in him after all.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

It more like Tweener Punk, afterall he never really liked Rock before this. So yes Pipebomb Punk returns.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Happier, although it was all very anti climactic (why Big Show? Just fuck off back to mid card). Thank god that Cena didn't win the title tho.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

I think they need to turn a popular heel face quick. Right now theres no faces in my top 5 favs and i think thats a problem


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Cole selling it with the Owen Hart is dead voice killed it.. I hate forced heel turns.. Fucking awful.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

I bet him and Show are working together now. Show never once laid a hand on Punk in the match.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't think he's a heel for 1 fact, and that's WWE 13. And if he has turned heel it's 1989 Macho Man Turn where he was turned to put over the important people(Cena).


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

He's not full heel. No way. Not with the video game coming out, really. He'll be tweener, say what I want Punk for at least a little while. Then his alignment will go wherever after the summer.


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

I think it'll be boring if he's punk the super heel. I think it'll be pretty interesting, however, if he plays a tweener role and gets cheered by the crowd in spite of his feuding with the Rock/Cena.


----------



## DNoD (May 29, 2012)

CM Punk WWE Champion. AJ GM. 

Rock > Punk > Cena


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Well I mean there is a cliffhanger ending to the show, but the fact that the guy who made Raw and saved WWE wasn't on the 1000th episode is a shame.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Rock sold it like a fucking GOD, what a tremendous job. Rock beating Punk clean as a revenge at some point, that's 100%. Heel Punk is fine, Cena/Orton/Sheamus are the top babyfaces anyway.


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

Great ending. I dont know if we get rebel Punk, or a reluctant heel Punk. Both could work. Great cliffhanger.


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

All I know is that I need a gif of The Rock hulking up on The Big Show after he hit him with that Spinebuster


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Disagree, he was over as fuck as a face and was a nice alternative to Cena and all the other shit faces. He just needed to be a bit more edgy. However this should make for good promos between Rock and Punk.


----------



## Flyman (Mar 7, 2012)

Now hopefully they turn R-truth back heel, and Great selling by the Rock, are we really suppose to believe Rock is gonna get taken out by a closeline? The Rock made the segment work.Great selling by the Rock.


----------



## MR.ANDERSON <3 (Jun 20, 2011)

Bullshit, turn him heel so he can drop the title to Cena at Summerslam?

The rock coming to "save" Cena, after a year of claiming he cant stand the man..

Punk, the only guy close to becoming the new face of wwe turns heel...just so Cena can overcome odds with him and show.
You will probs get Punk/Rock at Survioir series, setting up Rock/Cena 2 at Royal Rumble.
No way, will Punk keep the title for that long, that will be a year plus.

Utter shit in my opinion.

Big show = predictable.
The rock saving Cena = no sence.
Punk heel turn = pointless. (IMO for reasons above)

If anyone should of turned heel tonight, CENA should have but I know that's not going to happen.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

It saved the show for me.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Is it a "heel turn" or did he just attack The Rock to begin a feud for Raw next week?


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

They turned the most over babyface heel and Cena who's been booed for years is still being forced on the crowd.

Just...great.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

I can't see them turning their biggest merch seller right now Full heel. I think he be a tweener with Cena/Rock the faces for the WWE title.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes! Face CM Punk was terrible. Cena level of bad.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

a shame bigshow will look like even more crap next to heel punk.


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Rock sold it like a fucking GOD, what a tremendous job. Rock beating Punk clean as a revenge at some point, that's 100%. Heel Punk is fine, Cena/Orton/Sheamus are the top babyfaces.


lmao yeah he did... that was classic selling by The Rock


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

Rock316AE said:


> *Rock sold it like a fucking GOD*, what a tremendous job. Rock beating Punk clean as a revenge at some point, that's 100%. Heel Punk is fine, Cena/Orton/Sheamus are the top babyfaces anyway.


That's what I'm sayin. He looked like he broke his damn neck.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Was obviously coming, had thought that since his segment with Eve a few weeks ago.

Has the potential to be a very good storyline as there's a lot of truths to it. Being overshadowed, despite beating everyone, never being shown respect, WWE still trying to hold him back. He can complain for weeks about it, he's much better as a heel anyways, so happy to see it.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Just need to align him with Heyman and Brock and we're in business.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

best heel turn in a long while. Good thing the WWE is still able to shock us


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

Great ending. I really hope that tonight's ending set the foundation for a Rock vs CM Punk feud in the near future.

One thing I'm not happy about, is that I'm sure that we're going to have to witness, a John Cena 15 min promo on good and bad morals next week.


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

*That was an awesome heel turn

Im excited now, theres so many great ways this could go

*


----------



## Flyman (Mar 7, 2012)

Hopefully Cena took a few notes from the Rock on how to sell. The Rock sold the hell out of that weak ass clothesline by Punk.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Dubbletrousers said:


> I think they need to turn a popular heel face quick. Right now theres no faces in my top 5 favs and i think thats a problem


Jericho is turning, obviously. And Rey just returned.


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

_Now that it seems apparent Punk is now heel, next week I want to see him toss that ugly ass championship in the trash and reveal the new WWE Championship (granted everyone isn't convinced it's any better but who cares)_


----------



## WWWYKIBROSKI (Jul 26, 2011)

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Creme De La Creme said:


> lmao yeah he did... that was classic selling by The Rock


Amazing and classic Rock. He also looked fast as hell, almost like his insane 2001-2002 shape. Awesome exchange with Big Show there.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

Seems more like a really conflicted face then a heel given what happened during the match. I'll be a little dissapointed with this turn though because if it is a real heel turn then we're stuck with Sheamus and Cena as the top faces and that idea bores me to death unless Jericho turns face to balance things out and Mysterio just returned as well but I'm not sure if either of them will be around for much longer. I just hope that he isnt jobbed out left right and centre like most heels of todays WWE and please let him get a few wins if he must be fed to Sheamus. Either way i love Punk so i support him either way but it just feels like this face run hasnt run its course...yet.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

You stupid old man, i'm a snake


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

vanboxmeer said:


> Just need to align him with Heyman and Brock and we're in business.


Heyman and Punk did mention something about working together on twitter a couple months back.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Best in the fucking world.


----------



## KingKQC (Oct 7, 2010)

Calling it right now it's gonna be Rock vs Punk for the wwe title at the royal rumble Cena has not lost the money in the bank. The Rock will win the title and cena will say he's cashing in the money in the bank to face rock at wrestlemania to get rock vs cena 2.


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

He could actually end up being a Tweener instead of full Heel


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Good ending, without it the show wouldn't have had any long lasting impact at all. Rock's selling was also fucking ace.


----------



## Flyman (Mar 7, 2012)

ellthom said:


> best heel turn in a long while. Good thing the WWE is still able to shock us


Wasnt better than R-truth's heel turn still good. You can beat Truth knocking someone over the head with a water bottle and blowing and throwing a cigarette on them


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

WWE wasn't going to turn Cena heel, so if they run a Cena vs. CM Punk feud, CM Punk had to turn heel.

However, it does give away the #1 contendership for the WHC at the Smackdown tapings tommorrow. They aren't going to turn another person heel tommorrow because of CM Punk tonight, so a heel is winning that.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Don't like the turn. I feel Punk would be better as a face if they booked/wrote him right. Also, he's probably just going to be another heel to feed to Cena.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Rock sold it like a fucking GOD



This cannot be emphasised enough. He was in top form from start to finish tonight.

I'm amazed people are shocked by this. Really.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

Pretty easy to see it coming. There is good and bad that can come from it. The good: we can say goodbye to the corny joke, smiling at the crowd Punk which was by far the worst part of his baby face gimmick. The bad: we get to choke on Super Cena chasing down the title from him. I am hoping that they find a good balance of having Punk demanding respect yet not coming ofg whiney. I am expecting a cheap throw away tag match at SS: The Rock/Cena vs. CM Punk/Big Show.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Best part of the night by far, but now we'll have to put up with all the "cool" people on here jumping back on the Punk bandwagon and the incessant "Dwayne" comments


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm a Paul Heyman guy tweet couple of months back was clearly a hint 
also he said something about the fans don't know what is coming
i guess the heel turm was planned several months earlier
so is punk going to take side with Hyman and Lesnar?
i think so


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

His promo next week should be fucking awesome. I can't wait for it.


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

well technically this isn't good for punk because it shows the company has no faith in him as a draw, but it will have fun segments with punk and cena. well...till punk loses in summer slam and is stuck in the midcard


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

Rock316AE said:


> *Rock sold it like a fucking GOD, what a tremendous job.*Rock beating Punk clean as a revenge at some point, that's 100%. Heel Punk is fine, Cena/Orton/Sheamus are the top babyfaces anyway.


I was gonna mention this aswell. That was the best GTS sell I have ever seen. Everything about it was perfect. I've never been a fan of the GTS but The Rock actually made it look like a legitimate finisher.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm okay with this. They built it up with him being overshadowed and Eve and Big Shows promos in the past 2 weeks. Hoping this ends with him and Austin at WM (One can dream). They just lost their 2nd biggest face. I guess Sheamus and Randy Orton will try to fill the void.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Rock look like he got electricity up his ass after that GTS. Was awesome. Also im not sure if punk is heel or just back to being a face with a edge. Either way THE ASSHOLE IS BACK.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I don't agree with him turning heel. It's just weird. Video game coming out, DVD coming out, sells a shit load of merch and is one of if not the most popular guy on the roster. 

But that said, I loved that ending, and am interested in seeing what's coming next.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

I’m going to be in the minority with this one but even though Punk obviously work better as a Heel than a Face, I really don’t want to see it happen. He was doing pretty good as a Face and was definitely a breath of fresh air as one of the top baby faces of the company. Hopefully he just getting his “edge” back to his character cause I really don’t want to see Punk be a full fledged Heel again, cause for some reason he might be going back on his usual losing streaks once more.

The ending was still good, no doubt but...me personally....Punk was just a breath of fresh air...


----------



## ncruzpr (Jan 3, 2012)

I think he should remain a tweener, just the WWE Champ doing what he has to to retain his belt. He didn't lay Cena out, Big Show did. The Rock came after and challenged him earlier, he retaliated like a BOSS. Nothing morally wrong on what he did, they can still manage it as a tweener (which is what we always wanted) or go full heel from here (which is not necessary).


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

GTS is a legitimate finisher when done well.

I wasn't shocked but happy, having punk as a cena character is a waste of talent.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Heel Punk is great. Face Punk was boring as hell.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Guys, This is WWE, they Ruin EVERY potential Storyline they ever had, Nexus, Jericho's Mystery Partner, Punk/HHH. The list goes on and on, they are going to fail with this to and Cena will win at SS, Cena/Rock at RR and Rock/Brock at WM.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

John Cena should challenge CM Punk to a Last Man Standing match


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Like I posted in the Raw thread, it's potentially good news unless Punk turns into a cowardly pussy like most of the other heels and ends up being fed to Cena.

One thing that's striking me is that the roster seems a little heel/tweener heavy at the moment. Cena will still be booed out of every arena, Sheamus receives mixed reactions at times and Orton has openly said that he wants to be heel as well. And outside of that and Mysterio, there aren't really any full-timers who are guaranteed to get a positive reaction besides Punk. I know the days of clear-cut heels and faces are over (apart from in John Cena's mind) but it's still important that the fans have someone to cheer. So with that in mind Punk can't be a full-blown heel. If they try to do that, I feel as thought it will bomb like when they tried to turn Austin.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

FoxyRoxy said:


> They turned the most over babyface heel and Cena who's been booed for years is still being forced on the crowd.
> 
> Just...great.


I'm still not 100% certain that Punk just truly turned heel. _But_... I'm thinking that Cole's inflection probably points to him having turned. 

Anyway, I guess I was completely wrong on this--_if_ this is, in actuality, a full-blown heel turn. 

I know one thing, though. I would much rather seen Rock vs. Punk at Wrestlemania next year now than Cena vs. Rock II. They've teased it now, they need to deliver.

I'm practically at the point where I don't care if they've turned Punk now or not, because on one hand it seems to waste the last year of what they've done, but on the other hand, he seemed limited as a face WWE Champion being forever in John Cena's shadow. 

It would be grand if Punk were the true tweener antihero who acts roughly like a heel but isn't simply some kind of stereotypical Cowardly Chickenshit WWE Heel, Model #5,262.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

telling you now.. punk will face rock at RR, austin will fuck punk over, rock wins, rock-cena II at mania with superman winning going back to status quo!


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

i'm glad he's changing, it may not be a full blown heel turn which is fine, but his face character was getting tiresome to me. wasn't feeling the main event overall.. Cena & Punk were botching a lot and the booking didn't make sense. I hope CM Punk comes with something good next week, there is a potential for him to become the whiny heel main event jobber if he's not careful.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Nocturnal said:


> I'm okay with this. They built it up with him being overshadowed and Eve and Big Shows promos in the past 2 weeks. Hoping this ends with him and Austin at WM (One can dream). They just lost their 2nd biggest face. I guess Sheamus and Randy Orton will try to fill the void.


Randy Orton has never been a draw and Sheamus is flopping. Smackdown is fucked. Raw is doubling down on John Cena and a healthy dose of AJ Lee. 

I don't know why CM Punk fans can be happy about this. He looked weak as hell in this match and is going to be fed to John Cena and The Rock.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

g*r*eat ending. i bet a few geeks *o*n here *c*ut themselves *k*nowing their feelings towards dw*a*yne. not naming any nam*e*s.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Remember.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Also, it's just great to see Punk being given the spotlight again. It's terrifying that a man can hold the WWE Championship for eight fucking months and feel like an upper midcarder/B-main-eventer in the shadow of Cena/Rock/Triple H/Undertaker/Lesnar/Laurinaitis/Big Show. So, regardless of what they did and the questionable route they're apparently taking with it, I'm pleased with this development in any event.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Tweener Punk please.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Only problem is now the top two faces are Sheamus and Orton who both have tanked SD's ratings and attendance. They need to get either Taker or HHH back full time cause Sheamus and Orton aren't gonna be able to cut it.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I never thought I would see CM Punk standing tall with the WWE title above The Rock and John Cena


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> I'm still not 100% certain that Punk just truly turned heel. _But_... I'm thinking that Cole's inflection probably points to him having turned.


CM Punk is 100% heel. Lawler even brought the point home when he said CM Punk has turned his back on the universe. The last time that quote was used, Christian nailed Orton with the belt and turned heel. That's their code phrase for he's a heel, boo him.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I expect some great promos now from punk. Bu didnt Austin say he would only wrestle punk if hes heel? it has a good chance of happening now


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Rock sold the GTS perfectly btw


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

What exactly is he gonna pipebomb about?

How Rock is getting a title shot? That's six months away, who gives a shit.

How he's being overshadowed? He's the top champion, "the best in the world" as he calls himself and if I remember correctly wasnt he the one who said he didnt give a shit about his placement on the show?

He got everything he wanted in the last pipebomb he did. There's nothing for him to bitch about now that he has that belt.

The only thing he could do is talk about how he "played" us and that he was a heel all along which is stupid cause he hasnt done anything heelish since before MITB 11.

And no being an asshole on the mic doesnt count.

A whole year making him the number 2 face....wasted.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

hazuki said:


> Remember.


I just had multiple orgasms watching this. SO. FUCKING. GOOOOODDDDD.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm still not sure how I feel about it. Punk was doing fine as The Number 2 Face, I don't think this was needed.


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

Rock316AE said:


> Rock sold it like a fucking GOD, what a tremendous job. QUOTE]
> 
> Yess sir. The Great One sold the GTS better than anyone on the roster in the last 5 yrs not named Ziggler


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

Loved it. And The Rock sold everything like a champ.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I think this is more of a tweener move. Rock sold the clothesline and gts like a champ.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

Carcass said:


> Only problem is now the top two faces are Sheamus and Orton who both have tanked SD's ratings and attendance. They need to get either Taker or HHH back full time cause Sheamus and Orton aren't gonna be able to cut it.


Enter Rey Mysterio and Chris Jericho.


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

misteralex said:


> To be fair, I want him to return to his Character From June-July of last year, instead of his SES preechy character, I want him to be the Anti-Hero, the Voice of the Voiceless, the man who had the balls the speak his mind.


Truely hope this is the case


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

iHoneyBea said:


> What exactly is he gonna pipebomb about?
> 
> How Rock is getting a title shot? That's six months away, who gives a shit.
> 
> ...


That could be all a front. They can easily use the fact that he's been overshadowed as champion for the last 8 months. What he said in a tweet or interview don't matter.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Awesome, just awesome.

Can anyone remember the last time (if ever) a current WWE champion turned heel while retaining?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Great ending.

Epic GTS sell too btw.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

I pray to God that CM Punk doesn't keep the title until the Royal Rumble. That would be terrible. Punk has been a boring, shitty, HORRIBLE champion and to stomach his reign for another six months would be too much


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Should of known the People's Elbow would get interrupted as he was facing the wrong way. Also, does anyone think Punk could side with AJ now?


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

Come to think of it Punks actions remind me of when Cena was feuding with The Rock but i guess we'll have to hear what he says to be sure whether he has fully turned heel.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> Should of known the People's Elbow would get interrupted as he was facing the wrong way. Also, does anyone think Punk could side with AJ now?


Yeah this definitely came to my attention as well.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

holycityzoo said:


> Awesome, just awesome.
> 
> Can anyone remember the last time (if ever) a current WWE champion turned heel while retaining?


Didn't punk kinda do it 09?


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

Glad punk went back heel and knew it right away when he went to cover cena. But they could have done it a little better. 

Btw like everyone else is saying. The rock sold the shit out of punks moves. 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> HOPEFULLY, We get Punk/Rock and this is just not an excuse to get Cena cheered and win the Belt. I'm guessing the 2nd option.


I'm thinking the second option too. CM Punk DOES work best as a heel, but we only think this because his face run has been stale and overshadowed by everything Cena was doing. I don't think we really got to see face Punk at it's full potential.

As for the move to turn him heel, it puzzles me. CM Punk was starting to get massively cheered by the casuals, especially in his latest feud with Bryan. WWE pulling the plug NOW is odd, would've made more sense to see Cena turn at this point.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

This was a bad move IMO.

He won't get top level booking anymore and we all know he'll be just like Bryan is now. A chickenshit heel.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Called it a week ago. Happy to see him heel again.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

CaptainObvious said:


> CM Punk is 100% heel. Lawler even brought the point home when he said CM Punk has turned his back on the universe. The last time that quote was used, Christian nailed Orton with the belt and turned heel. That's their code phrase for he's a heel, boo him.


You're right. I just went back and listened to it again and I didn't hear Lawler's remark before, I guess simply because I was so focused on Punk and quit listening to the announcers for a moment. 

No question, Punk's now heel and I suppose there's no question that he's the top heel in the entire promotion by a very sizable distance. (You can count Lesnar as a part-timer, I guess, but Punk will probably draw more heat in five minutes than Lesnar has in his whole 2012 run thus far, and will obviously be around every week unlike Brock.)


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

iHoneyBea said:


> A whole year making him the number 2 face....wasted.


I'm with you. Babyface CM Punk wasn't perfect, but it was a nice compromise for people who are sick and tired of John Cena. Now that is gone.

We are on a long road to Wrestlemania and returning things back to the status quo. John Cena will get his win back from The Rock and get his title back.

By the time WM rolls around, CM Punk may be back to jobbing to Randy Orton. Maybe not that bad, but I don't see his positioning being that good by WM season.

ho hum ho hum...


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Punk needed this though, I think it keeps thing fresh next year. I bet the Rock marks must be in pain.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Banjo said:


> I pray to God that CM Punk doesn't keep the title until the Royal Rumble. That would be terrible. Punk has been a boring, shitty, HORRIBLE champion and to stomach his reign for another six months would be too much


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

TKOK! said:


> Didn't punk kinda do it 09?


Not really. That was when he had the WHC and he didn't even have a match.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

I can't wait for the new Two Man Power Trip of Punk and Lesnar managed by Heyman.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Punk is no.1 heel in the company now. I don't see anyone challenging his spot other than heel Orton or heel Cena.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

TWEENER PUNK please.

He's so over now he can't go full fledged heel, just be a tweener that does whatever the fuck he likes.

Straightedge Society Mark 2. Punk with stable and title = RATINGS.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Next week we will for sure know if he turned, he might just be tweener.


----------



## Miamixdwade3 (Jul 16, 2011)

Haha! Yes! Finally! If you look at the status on Punk's facebook all the kids are crying! Love it! Hopefully next week we get the Devil exists promo


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

who the hell cares about CM Punk? The Miz is the IC Champ


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Not convinced entirely Punk is really heel, but it definitely looks that way with the commentary.

Punk goes from being the number 2 face of the company to number 1 heel? Not bad. Punk was getting really over, but WWE obviously wants Sheamus as the top face after Cena and Punk remaining face would prevent that from happening. At least he turned on the right guy, The Rock, which will actually get him a lot of heat as Raw showed. Can't wait for his promo next week.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

RiZE said:


> This was a bad move IMO.
> 
> He won't get top level booking anymore and we all know he'll be just like Bryan is now. A chickenshit heel.


Punk wouldnt settle for being a chickenshit heel...


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Headliner said:


> That could be all a front. They can easily use the fact that he's been overshadowed as champion for the last 8 months. What he said in a tweet or interview don't matter.


So they're gonna say he was basically lying because he knew it was true.

Nice way to tie up the loose end....

I really dont like this. I mean Face Punk was corny as fuck, but turning him after all that build is just dumb to me.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Warrior said:


> Punk needed this though, I think it keeps thing fresh next year. I bet the Rock marks must be in pain.


I'm happy Rocks putting talent over but if Phil starts with this _"Dwayne"_ nonsense again, I'll be pissed.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Punk has been stale for months lol.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

This just proves that CM Punk was not and will never be nearly as popular as John Cena.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

checkcola said:


> Randy Orton has never been a draw and Sheamus is flopping. Smackdown is fucked. Raw is doubling down on John Cena and a healthy dose of AJ Lee.
> 
> I don't know why CM Punk fans can be happy about this. He looked weak as hell in this match and is going to be fed to John Cena and The Rock.


The key word was _try_. I don't care for Sheamus or Randy Orton either, then again I also don't give a shit who draws or not since I watch WWE for entertainment not to harp over ratings or PPV buys. 

Punk was being vastly over shadowed by Cena as a face, this allows him to seize the top spot again. And if this leads to some more entertaining feuds and segments and possibly a Rock or Austin match then as a CM Punk fan I'll be incredibly happy.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Miamixdwade3 said:


> Haha! Yes! Finally! If you look at the status on Punk's facebook all the kids are crying! Love it! Hopefully next week we get the Devil exists promo


ahahahhahhhaaa

Noor Al Madridi - "Punk that you did to The Rock and don't care about Cena and Cena he is the man who save you from Big Show , And now you just let Big Show hit him ? , In the past i was love you but now ! really i hate you after you do this"


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Now we just need Punk to come out next week and say, "I'm a snake..."


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I don't think it's a given Punk is a heel now either, they can easily explain it away if they want to. Faces have done things like that before and stayed face


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Nocturnal said:


> .. or Austin match then as a CM Punk fan I'll be incredibly happy.


The only way it will have been worth it is if CM Punk gets to wrestle Steve Austin's last match. I'll give you that.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

CaptainCharisma2 said:


> Glad punk went back heel and knew it right away when he went to cover cena. But they could have done it a little better.
> 
> Btw like everyone else is saying. The rock sold the shit out of punks moves.
> 
> ...


I agree that they went about it the wrong way, but I did like the ending. Honestly, I thought this was going to be the night Colt Cabana debuted, and it would have been as the referee. No one in the crowd would have really known who he was. The hardcore fans would have known, but they weren't the majority tonight. Actually Colt could have came out as the second referee once the first one was knocked out like he was tonight. Imagine a new referee being Punk's closest friend, and he turns "heel" with the help of his friend. Instead of Cena pushing the referee it's Punk that way it sets up the story later that it was planned. The new referee counts a bit faster than a normal referee?

That could have been the hook for the end of the show, and it helps Punk defend himself, and doesn't fully sell the heel turn. It still leaves room for question in terms of where Punk's character stands with the fans. Obviously it would be revealed that Punk, and Colt were behind this the whole time. Punk explains that sometimes when your back is against the wall you need your closest friends to give you support. At some point a full heel turn happens, and Colt slowly decides to wrestle.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

LOL at people wondering whether or not that was a heel turn, it was about as fucking clear as a heel turn gets.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

Lets just hope they dont smush his credibility into the dust like they did with The Miz or Del Rio.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Mixed feelings. He's a lot better as a heel obviously, but with the way WWE books heels I'm not sold he isn't going to be booked terribly. I guess at the very least he'll be a main eventer until Rocky can get his revenge for the GTS.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I still can't believe Punk foreshadowed this on Twitter. Guess Jericho turning babyface (!) should have been a big clue.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

The devil has risen.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I would've liked a smile on Punk's face while he was walking out. Was he smiling? Wasn't paying attention.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

he's gonna hold the title until Royal Rumble most likely so I don't see the problem.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Eh. I don't think he's a heel. Seemed like he was really struggling with what he was doing that entire time and still didn't seem entirely sure he made the right decision. The one thing he DID seem sure of was attacking The Rock and that may not be a heel thing at all, it may just be that he wants to fight The Rock. Anyway I'm not expecting the "Devil" promo next week and for now I think he's a tweener and will be one from here on out. Either way, it was a good ending. Nothing about it really excited me except Punk & Rock but it was strong.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

He's a heel. There is no discussion about this.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

checkcola said:


> The only way it will have been worth it is if CM Punk gets to wrestle Steve Austin's last match. I'll give you that.


Well he said he wanted to wrestle a heel Punk


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Punk is a natural heel and plays the role very well, so I'm excited.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

iHoneyBea said:


> So they're gonna say he was basically lying because he knew it was true.
> 
> Nice way to tie up the loose end....
> 
> I really dont like this. I mean Face Punk was corny as fuck, but turning him after all that build is just dumb to me.


Heels lie all the time in wrestling.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Makes sense if its Him, Cena and Rock going into the Summer title picture, can't have 3 faces going for one belt, and sure as shit the other two weren't going Heel.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

His attack on Rock reminded me of when he attacked John Morrison in the early stages of his heel turn after the match they shook hands and Punk raised Morrisons hand and then hit him with the GTS and after Punk was acting like he didnt know what he just did. This was when he was feuding with Jeff Hardy.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

So Punk/Bryan heel alliance to rule RAW? Yes?


----------



## TerraRayzing (Jun 13, 2011)

FUCKING BEST IN THE WORLD!
Yes Punk is awesome again i still a proud punk supporter! 
Go Punk make cena you'r bitch!


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Punk should have a cut promo but oh well. I expect him to be tweener in terms of crowd, they will still cheer him. Although WWE will treat him as one, due to Lawlers reactions. I expect him to basically be fed to Cena (who knew!). He was meh as a face and his reign was quite boring since WM 28, but he will get far less protective booking if he is a full heel.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Fantasy Booking for this:

Next weeks promo.

1) "Isin't this the prettiest you've seen?...NO" Introduces new Belt

2)Compares himself to The Devil and how he has been overshadowed by other favourites which has caused him to turn

3)Tell the fans he has not turned on them and they did not turn on him, but he is merely finishing off what he started last year.

He should hold the belt until Royal Rumble. As if he faces Rocky, Rocky is going over. They could even have SCSA interfere when Punk has the Rock down(after dirty tactics). Setting up Punk VS Austin at WM 29.

But that is all just fantasy booking and a pipedream.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Still not a bad ending to RAW. It All depends on how the ball rolls from here!


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

The only thing Punk could have done to become a heel was attack someone like Rock, Austin or Hogan out of the blue. He did that. I firmly believe he will be a full heel, not a tweener. And I like it better this way.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Now more than ever, I think that Daniel Bryan has a shot to become the number one babyface. Even as a heel, he gets better face reactions than Sheamus. His upcoming feud with Sheen will give the man all the exposure he needs to make it to that next level.

Otherwise were stuck with Sheamus as the next big face after Cena, not a Sheamus hater but blah...


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

He's a heel the thing is wrestling is at the point were fans don't play along anymore.

He could spit on Baby Jesus and still get Punk chants. It's going to be interesting how they play this because a feud with Cena will only increase cheering. Unless that's what they want. Maybe they do want a cool heel.


----------



## oMonstro (Jan 31, 2012)

Heel WWE Belt for PUNK!!!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I marked for Punk's mocking/mimicking of the way Rock sets up the Rock Bottom from behind too, always loved the little things like that which you don't see much of anymore


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

scrilla said:


> g*r*eat ending. i bet a few geeks *o*n here *c*ut themselves *k*nowing their feelings towards dw*a*yne. not naming any nam*e*s.


:Rock

Rock marks upset after that GTS.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Should have been Cena who turned, instead of a super over star they're trying to build.

At least the Staples Center will boo the shit out of the babyface.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

hazuki said:


> So Punk/Bryan heel alliance to rule RAW? Yes?


It's gonna be funny when they randomly tag on RAW like nothing happened the past several months.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't agree with the heel turn before the DVD is out, but you knew the heel turn was coming since HHH wants Sheamus to be there with Cena


----------



## grasscity (Jun 11, 2012)

I marked out when punk hit the rock with the flying elbow. I was so bored of face punk. He is so much better as a heel. It's not his fault wwe are just awful at booking faces


----------



## ncruzpr (Jan 3, 2012)

Just read the recap on WWE.com and they used the word "conflicted" and never metions he "turned on the WWE Universe". The report seems to put CM Punk more on the tweener side than full heel. Read it here: http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2012-07-23/raw-1000-results


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I marked out when he attacked The Rock! This is the Punk I fell in love with! Summer of Punk 2.0 has just begun!


----------



## grasscity (Jun 11, 2012)

vanboxmeer said:


> Just need to align him with Heyman and Brock and we're in business.


:cool2 That is a great idea. It has so much potential shame it will never happen though. wwe isn't that badass.

It's fun to think about though


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

planetarydeadlock said:


> Should have been Cena who turned, instead of a super over star they're trying to build.


While it's true it was stupid to throw away the past year of face build up for Punk, think about it like this:

Punk now has the spotlight once again. It's not on Cena, hell fuck it's not even on Lesnar/HHH. Punk with this heel turn is now the center of Raw... at least next week. Where they go from there will determine whether Punk stays in the spotlight or whether he becomes Cena's bitch. But once again, the spotlight is on Punk. Not Lesnar. Not HHH. Not Cena. Not Punk/Cena. Just Punk, and his actions towards The Rock. He's now very relevant again.

Cena turning heel would've worked better in the long run. Cena turns heel, wins the WWE Title, loses it to Rock, Rock loses it to Punk, and Punk becomes the top babyface. However this is WWE, and a Cena heel turn wasn't happening. This is the next best thing.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

If Punk gets to wrestle Rock at RR and Austin at WM that would be unbelievable even if he lost both matches.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

8 month title reign = irrelevant
5 minutes with The Rock = Talk of the town


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Your_Solution said:


> If Punk gets to wrestle Rock at RR and Austin at WM that would be unbelievable even if he lost both matches.


He'll lose to Rock, and Rock/Cena will be for the WWE Title but I don't see any reason for him not to beat Austin. I think after a clean victory over Austin he turns face again and picks up where he left off.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

The rock made CM PUNK look like a fucking god with that close line he sold it fantastic lol..that was pretty badass can't wait to see them wrestle.


Also you could of easily turned that scenario to turn CENA as a heel as well.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

The CM Punk experiment is over. The WWE realized he was never gonna work as the face of the company.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

only reason why this was done was to make the promos between punk and goat better


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*That was great ending, heel Punk is better than face Punk.*


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm actually disappointed by the main event.
Big Show definitely ruined it.

as for the supposed heel turn, that has its ups and downs.

A heel Punk means better promos and generally more entertaining.
but WWE really could have cemented Punk as a top face and "one of the guys" tonight and that just disappoints me because that means all the work put into making him a babyface goes down the toilet.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

This is terrible. He gets to face Rock, good, he'll be more entertaining, good, but his booking is going to go to shit over this. WWE absolutely CAN'T book heels correctly. Now he's just a higher profile Daniel Bryan and he'll get knocked on his ass every week, more PPV losses, etc.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Champ said:


> only reason why this was done was to make the promos between goat and dwageek better


fixed


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hated not seeing Austin, also wasn't a huge fan of the fact the title match ended in DQ... wondering if they may allow Cena to keep his cnotract because of what happened.

I dunno I like pretty much everything else. I just feel like I never got the big OMG unexpected moment because we all kinda knew what was gonna happen with Punk. I was excited thinking we might see Bryan vs Rock on Raw, which would have kicked ass. Also would have liked to had seen a legends battle royal. 

Lita is still sexy as fuck, wish Trish would have fought. Seems kinda pointless to have her make an apperance and not have her appear with Lita. 

I think I'm going to watch it again tomorrow and rethink the episode. The only person I feel who was missing from the episode was Austin, and perhaps an apperance from Edge.

Kept hoping Austin would come out at some point and stunner Punk.

But if we actually get a Punk vs Rock feud at Survivor Series WWE will prove me wrong. That is the one thing I felt about this episode, set up a lot of new potential feuds. And AJ as manager, holy PUSH batman. With anything, there is a right way and a wrong way to do AJ as GM. If they do it the wrong way, people will be sick of her by next Monday.

It will also be interesting to see the 1st three hour raw without the big push behind it. So I am excited to see where he goes from here.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Obis said:


> He'll lose to Rock, and Rock/Cena will be for the WWE Title but I don't see any reason for him not to beat Austin. I think after a clean victory over Austin he turns face again and picks up where he left off.


I agree him winning at Mania would make more sense, but it depends on if Austin is willing to lose. A good alternative if they can't get Austin if heel Punk going over HHH, but again, that's a huge ego that needs to be willing to lay down.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> This is terrible. He gets to face Rock, good, he'll be more entertaining, good, but his booking is going to go to shit over this. WWE absolutely CAN'T book heels correctly. Now he's just a higher profile Daniel Bryan and he'll get knocked on his ass every week, more PPV losses, etc.


THANK YOU!.

It seems like not too many people realize that he's going to be right back where he was before the shoot. He'll hold it until the RR. Rock will beat em for it and onto Cena/Rock II for the WWE Championship at WM.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

I enjoyed it. I expected Big Show to run in and cause interference, but I didn't expect The Rock to come in for the save or for Punk to hit The Rock with the GTS. I'm interested to see where this goes. If this is truly a Punk heel turn and not just Punk becoming an Anti-Hero, then I would be surprised if we saw a heel turn face. Most likely Jericho.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Punk was due for a change anyways..he was starting to get stale!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Carcass said:


> This is definitely what Punk needed character wise. Can't wait til next week to see what he has to say.


I'm a fan of Rock and Punk, and liked Punk's heel turn, obvious or not. 
But I quoted you for DAT SIG.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I like how everyone is so sure. If that WAS a heel turn, it was pretty badly executed. And CM Punk is an excellent heel, so there's no way he would flub on the signals like that if that was the plan. Why would Punk look so unsure and uncomfortable with what he was doing. A heel knows exactly what he's doing, and he would've enjoyed it. I didn't see enjoyment on Punk's face. I didn't see anger, nothing. I'm not saying he WON'T be a heel, but it just doesn't seem that way to me right now. 

On the other hand, if this leads to Rock/Punk with or without the title (I'm honestly still expecting Cena to somehow win it before the month is over), then BRING IT ON. Rock sold that clothesline and that GTS like a fucking boss. And without any of the silly restrictions, Punk and Rock could go to town on each other for some classic promos.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Loved it... Rock/Punk could be special and really, a more heelish/Idon'tcare Punk is one of the best characters OF ALL TIME... so if he is going back to that I won't complain.

And I hated it... curse this angle for making me need to watch next week to see what Punk and Rock have to say. CURSE IT! <_<


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I enjoyed it, heel Punk got me back into the WWE last summer and he seems like a natural heel. Just hope WWE doesn't fuck up his booking.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> This is terrible. He gets to face Rock, good, he'll be more entertaining, good, but his booking is going to go to shit over this. WWE absolutely CAN'T book heels correctly. Now he's just a higher profile Daniel Bryan and he'll get knocked on his ass every week, more PPV losses, etc.


Wouldn't call it terrible, but yeah, he's just going to be jobbed out to Vince's two poster boys so that they can have their shitty WM rematch.

Also would like to point out that Punk basically lost to Cena in 5 minutes.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Well it sets up an Austin/Punk feud since the roles definitely need to be face Austin and heel Punk for such feud.

The heel persona fits Punk's personality so much more. Matter of fact, his heel turn really began yesterday when he threw the fans backpack in the trash. :lmao



Tyrion Lannister said:


> This is terrible. He gets to face Rock, good, he'll be more entertaining, good, but his booking is going to go to shit over this. WWE absolutely CAN'T book heels correctly. Now he's just a higher profile Daniel Bryan and he'll get knocked on his ass every week, more PPV losses, etc.


You seem to be forgetting that Punk's stock in the company has changed drastically since his last heel run. They won't fuck it up.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

RiZE said:


> THANK YOU!.
> 
> It seems like not too many people realize that he's going to be right back where he was before the shoot. He'll hold it until the RR. Rock will beat em for it and onto Cena/Rock II for the WWE Championship at WM.


Its backwards booking. John Cena is the guy begging for a heel turn, so we regress CM Punk instead. I just have this horrible vision of John Cena as the champ after Mania reintroducing his spinner belt and wrestling Miz or ADR in horrible mainevents at filler ppvs and elsewhere a totally directionless CM Punk pushed back down to a rehash Randy Orton feud. 

However, it is a good idea of Triple H as a stand-in at WM if Steve Austin won't wrestle again. And Triple H owes CM Punk a win anyway.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I think Punk will hold it till Royal Rumble, but only to lose to Rock.


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

Rock and Punk are two of my favourites, and that feud is going to be amazing. Punk had to go heel to keep Rock over, kinda like HBK with Hogan a few years back, but it all works out in the end. You cheer for your favourite, and you'll get exactly what you want out of both of them. Rock is electric when the Millions get behind him, and Punk is at his absolute best when he drops pipe bombs for an explosion and not for a laugh. Can't WAIT to see this one unfold. So hyped!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd love for heel Punk and heel Bryan to team up...that would be an awesome tag team.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

By the way..i forgot to say how Jericho turned face recently is also pretty cool...


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

TGO™ said:


> You seem to be forgetting that Punk's stock in the company has changed drastically since his last heel run. They won't fuck it up.


You are forgetting that this is WWE booking you are talking about, and vince's senile old man mind is who it all goes through right?

It's WWE they will find some way to mess it up


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Warrior said:


> I think Punk will hold it till Royal Rumble, but only to lose to Rock.


I don't think we'll have another 6 months of Punk as champ. Maybe he'll lose and then regain it. That's what a year and 3 months with the belt. Not even Supercena had the belt that long.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

TKOK! said:


> I don't think we'll have another 6 months of Punk as champ. Maybe he'll lose and then regain it. That's what a year and 3 months with the belt. Not even Supercena had the belt that long.


Yeah. I expect Punk to lose to Cena at Night of Champions (hometown celebration for Cena) then winning it back at TLC or Survivor Series and then The Rock winning it at Royal Rumble. Will be great.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Punk deserved more, this heel turn felt rushed, at least he gonna be more entertaining at the mic now.


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

*To all the people who think Punk's heel turn is a good thing*

Do you not see what they've done? It's the same thing we've seen a thousand times. It's the same, desperate attempt to cling onto the status quo because a blind, arrogant man is too scared to face the fact that he's pissed all over his own legacy. It's one more way to prop up the stinking husk of John Cena and tell us that we're wrong. 

I get that there are people who don't think Punk cut it as a face. I get that there are people who'd have given anything to have the old Punk back, people who stopped enjoying his work, people who wanted to be fans, but couldn't. But that doesn't change the fact that Punk represented the one remaining chance the WWE had to change. He was the one remaining character on whose shoulders the company could be carried if Vince dared to try anything new, even if just for a little while.

I've supported Punk when his character's been at its best and when it's been at its worst. Not because I'm blind, I recognize the flaws in the performance, even the hypocrisy in the man, but I supported him because without him there is only John Cena. There is one face of the company, one man who represents everything that company is about, one more excuse, one more lie, one more broken promise. For all his strengths John Cena is more than the face of the WWE, he is the face of Vince's complacency. Every day he drags this dying company one more step he enables Vince to bury himself even deeper in denial.

I'm sure there's a great metaphor out there for this, but I don't have it, so I'm going to put it bluntly: As long as John Cena is around, Vince will continue to believe he can get away with anything. I sincerely believe that every problem in the WWE is down to Vince's belief that John Cena can get him out of it. People get too sick of social media? They'll tune in for Cena! People can't bear the guest hosts? They'll tune in for Cena! People don't understand the storyline conclusions? They'll tune in for Cena! Vince wouldn't have the balls to keep pulling this shit if he didn't think he had a get out of jail free card. A card he was so desperate to hold onto he didn't dare face the possibility that we even _recognize_ a viable alternative in the man he just threw to the fucking wolves. 

I don't know if I wanted John Cena to turn heel. I don't even know if I wanted his character to change. But I wanted to know the opportunity was there. I wanted the reassurance of knowing someone else could step in and take his role if ever they decided to grow a pair and take that chance. Perhaps I was naive to believe Punk could have been that guy, but I'm not naive in believing there's no-one else. Without Punk as a face, Cena cannot turn heel, he cannot change, he can't even take a break. All he can do is keep on dragging the same old putrid carcass we've been watching his master destroy for a decade. 

So for every ten minute heel promo Punk cuts, remember the two hours and fifty minutes of potential Vince sacrificed to keep himself comfortable.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I thought the ending was great. Cena turning would have had a much higher impact, but lets be honest. That is probably never going to happen. At least we know Punk can carry it as a heel. 

What I would want out of this is for Punk Vs. Rock to happen at Mania for the title. I am probably going to Mania next year and that is the match I'd prefer seeing. It probably won't happen, but hey, here's hoping.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Maybe it's just me but I think a lot of people are jumping the gun with Punk offically turning heel. It looks pretty apparent but there's always a chance he could come out and say he was just sending a message Rocky or some BS like that because Vince was afraid to pull the trigger. I just hope he plays the disrespected champion schtick instead of the 'I'm always here and you still cheer louder for The Rock' garbage that came into play during the Rock/Cena feud.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: To all the people who think Punk's heel turn is a good thing*

It depends how they treat his heel turn to see how I feel about it. 

If this means that Orton will return as a face, then this heel turn completely sucks, because I want Orton to return as a heel in the worst way possible. In fact, I can't think of a wrestler who is such a contrast and has such a large gap between his face and heel personas and Randy Orton. Top 5 heel ever at his best, and top 5 worst "top face" ever probably. 

If CM Punk going heel makes him return as a face, this this heel turn completely, totally and utterly, fucking sucks donkey scrotum through a broken Toyota Tacoma tailpipe. And with The Miz returning as a heel (he should of returned as a face) then Orton all the more is needed as a face IMO.


----------



## mrchordproductions (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: To all the people who think Punk's heel turn is a good thing*

well to me, Punks heel turn shows the WWE's lack of faith in him...but thats just me


----------



## Keith83 (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: To all the people who think Punk's heel turn is a good thing*

I didn't understand what you were saying until I was near the end. But I get it now. As much as I like the idea of heel Punk again, I agree with some of what you are saying. I can't see heel Cena while Punk is heel either. It's a fair argument they are the two most "over" right now, so one has to be face. And I'm pretty sure you are insinuating that Vince is afraid of the risks of turning Cena...I begin to wonder if we will ever have heel Cena. 

From here, I think Punk\Cena may trade the belt till Royal Rumble. I really hope we see Punk\Rock and not Cena\Rock II. I dunno what else to say. I'm happy and disappointed at the same time. I like the possibilities of Punk\Rock and I like him keeping the strap for now. I just am dreading the day where Cena takes it. I'm at least thankful it was not tonight.


----------



## RDClip (Jul 15, 2009)

I had an inkling that something was going to happen when Punk got the AA. I was thinking to myself, "wow, they sure are making Punk look weak." And thus it makes sense since all heels in WWE need to look weak.

Oh and if anyone has hope that Punk will be a dominate heel, just remember when Lesnar came back and was fed to Cena. I guess they just need a new heel to feed to Cena's ego.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

TGO™;11787329 said:


> You seem to be forgetting that Punk's stock in the company has changed drastically since his last heel run. They won't fuck it up.


I'm not forgetting anything. He's not Cena, aka, in WWE's eyes, he's replaceable.

Name me a heel in WWE who's recently had good booking. You can't. And I don't mean Big Show, I mean somebody with a fucking future.



Huganomics said:


> Wouldn't call it terrible, but yeah, *he's just going to be jobbed out to Vince's two poster boys so that they can have their shitty WM rematch*.
> 
> Also would like to point out that Punk basically lost to Cena in 5 minutes.


Now you know why I called it terrible.



> Maybe it's just me but I think a lot of people are jumping the gun with Punk offically turning heel. It looks pretty apparent but there's always a chance he could come out and say he was just sending a message Rocky or some BS like that because Vince was afraid to pull the trigger. I just hope he plays the disrespected champion schtick instead of the 'I'm always here and you still cheer louder for The Rock' garbage that came into play during the Rock/Cena feud.


Reaching.

Facial expressions never lie. He's heel.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Fact of the matter is Rock won't be here full-time between now and Royal Rumble so I'm reserving my judgement however I'm thankful to see a bit more of an edge returning to Punk's character. I marked out for the whole sequence and Rock sold it beautifully.

I'm actually quite glad it ended that way because it explains the awkwardness in the promo between Punk and Rock (and Bryan) earlier in the night. Something felt really off and forced about their whole interaction. At first I thought it was Punk being a prick but it makes a lot more sense now and it's good to see that continuity.

They made a point of Punk letting Show beat down Cena AND him turning on Rock. Seemed like they were trying to get both the Cena and Rock contingent of the fan base disliking his actions in the match tonight. Should be interesting.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Just because Punk beat up Rock means he turn heel, it's kind of like Cena AA Rock last year, had he beat up Cena after then I would he say he officially he turn heel.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

As it pertains to the CM Punk "heel" turn, I'm not buying it. Not yet. Punk, being the ANTI-HERO, could have Show do what he did so he can retain the title. It was a smart way to retain, DQ or not. Now as for attacking Rock he may just have a personal bias against him to do so. Either way, I'm not calling this a full fledged heel turn yet. At best, he's a tweener for now.

Snake promo next week for the fucking win.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

faceface said:


> Do you not see what they've done? It's the same thing we've seen a thousand times. It's the same, desperate attempt to cling onto the status quo because a blind, arrogant man is too scared to face the fact that he's pissed all over his own legacy. It's one more way to prop up the stinking husk of John Cena and tell us that we're wrong.
> 
> I get that there are people who don't think Punk cut it as a face. I get that there are people who'd have given anything to have the old Punk back, people who stopped enjoying his work, people who wanted to be fans, but couldn't. But that doesn't change the fact that Punk represented the one remaining chance the WWE had to change. He was the one remaining character on whose shoulders the company could be carried if Vince dared to try anything new, even if just for a little while.
> 
> ...


I agree with your sentiments, but TBH I don't think what Punk or anyone else does will make too much difference. I've accepted that Cena is never going to change and never going to go away, he will continue to peddle the same bullshit week-in, week-out for the next 10+ years unless he suffers a serious injury. For that reason, every time I see Cena going to the ring I hope he's about to suffer a career-ender, and I would never normally wish injury on anyone.

However, as I posted on the other thread, as long as they don't try to turn Punk into a chickenshit coward or have him needlessly insult the crowd like they did with Christian, then he could quite easily become the face of the company still. He'll always be cheered over Cena regardless of what he does.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

This will result in a fued: Austin vs Heel Punk. Austin will put Punk over and then both will shake hands and Punk will be back to being face. That's what I expect and hope.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Punk to carry the WWE Championship as a heel to Royal Rumble. Rock wins.

Cena vs. Rock at Wrestlemania XXIX for the WWE Championship. Cena wins, 'cause Vince isn't having Cena simply lose to Rock without getting his win back.

Punk vs. Austin at Wrestlemania XXIX, Punk wins... Maybe. Maybe.

Miz vs. Rock at Survivor Series 2013, Rock wins but it elevates Miz substantially, and perhaps sets up the next chapter of his career.

Punk vs. Rock at Wrestlemania 30, Punk wins.

Miz (face) and Punk (heel) become long-term rivals as top stars, Cena may or may not turn heel before the Apocalypse and Last Judgment.

Sheamus vs. Cena at Wrestlemania 30, Sheamus goes over, cemented as the true top babyface, whether Cena is still face or is heel by then.

Looks about right...?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

UknowWho said:


> Just because Punk beat up Rock means he turn heel, it's kind of like Cena AA Rock last year, had he beat up Cena after then I would he say he officially he turn heel.


It's not what he did, it's HOW he did it. It's not comparable to Cena AA'ing Rock because you have to understand the way WWE builds certain segments. That was never meant as any sort of turn.

Come on. Even Stevie Wonder knows Punk turned heel.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Also he didnt attack Show for interfering in his match and he tried to pin Cena even though it would've been a dirty win.

Come on people Punk did the 180.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

@Deso: That would sound pretty accurate if the long term plan is to keep Punk heel, but I'm pretty sure they're just going to turn him again at WM after his match with Austin.

A main feud of Punk vs. Miz doesn't sound too great either. Well, maybe on the mic it does, but they have close to zero chemistry in the ring.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

It was an awesome ending. Just what WWE needed and Punk.

Punk will work with Rock at the Rumble. This is a great set up and it helps Punk hold onto the belt until then.

And the people saying Punk didn't turn heel. Open you minds. Clear as day and King said he turned on the fans. He got great heat too.

Him turning on Cena wouldn't of got him the heat, but on The Rock? He was always going to get it.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> It was an awesome ending. Just what WWE needed and Punk.
> 
> Punk will work with Rock at the Rumble. This is a great set up and it helps Punk hold onto the belt until then.


They will work an awesome match. A good ending would setup Punk VS Austin.



DesolationRow said:


> Punk to carry the WWE Championship as a heel to Royal Rumble. Rock wins.
> 
> Cena vs. Rock at Wrestlemania XXIX for the WWE Championship. Cena wins, 'cause Vince isn't having Cena simply lose to Rock without getting his win back.
> 
> ...


Sounds good. Just have Cena turn heel.

Would be better if Punk was a tweener in reaction terms though. He should cut a promo referencing his story about the devil and introduce a new title, although changing it up a bit so he does not insult the fans ass they have stuck with him since last summer, although I'm sure they want him to be the full deal heel. 

Punk should go over Austin really if that match happens.

Top 3 Guys:
Heel-Cena
Face-Sheamus
Tweener-Punk


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Friend of Triple H be damned, I just don't see Sheamus ever becoming that guy to mainevent a WM. Yes, I know Miz did it, but that was an unique circumstance to begin the Rock/Cena war of words.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

For people who are against the face turn, you do realize as a face he would either of lost the title tonight or at SS, and Cena would hold it till RR while Punk would be pushed down and facing Miz, Del Rio, etc in feuds that don't even matter. As a heel, it gives us something different than Cena vs Punk last year and opens the door for HHH vs Punk II and Rock vs Punk for the title @ RR, and a possibly Heyman/Punk alliance. His heel turn is gonna keep him a lot more relevant than staying face.


----------



## N-destroy (Jul 19, 2012)

DesolationRow said:


> Punk to carry the WWE Championship as a heel to Royal Rumble. Rock wins.
> 
> *Cena vs. Rock at Wrestlemania XXIX for the WWE Championship. Cena wins, 'cause Vince isn't having Cena simply lose to Rock without getting his win back.*
> 
> ...


And thats where Cena will turn heel just like austin did...

I posted this in other thread earlier before the match, this is what I think is going to happen...


*- Punk wins tonight, Cena loses.
- Rock vs Punk at Rumble.
- Rock wins WWE title, same night Cena wins the Rumble match.
- Rock/Cena 2 for WWE title at wrestlemania 29. 
- Cena turns heel by cheating to win.*


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

N-destroy said:


> And thats where Cena will turn heel just like austin did...
> 
> I posted this in other thread earlier before the match, this is what I think is going to happen...
> 
> ...


If he was gonna 180 it should've been at Mania 28, WWE hyped that match with those somber Cena promos "If I lose this, I lose everything" bullshit. 

And he came out the next night smiling and brushing it off, that was him coming off a LOSS. Against a guy he doesnt like, who he clowned on for months and who he said he would defeat.

Him getting a win off Rock wouldnt fit with him turning, unless you wanna go the cocky route.

Face it, WWE had a chance at WM28 to pull the trigger and as usual they pussied out. The next opportunity is Mania 30, after that I dont even know anymore.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

iHoneyBea said:


> Also he didnt attack Show for interfering in his match and he tried to pin Cena even though it would've been a dirty win.
> 
> Come on people Punk did the 180.


It's funny because in kayfabe terms, Punk didn't do anything wrong. Why should he attack Show? He's not John Cena, he's not a goody-two-shoes who needs to save the day every time when it doesn't concern him. Equally, Rock had announced earlier in the night that he was going to beat Punk for the title, why wouldn't Punk want to send him a message? That exact thing happens at the end of almost every show. The only reason it seemed like a heel turn was because or the way Punk left the ring and the way Lawler was crying. (and I agree, it was intended as a heel turn)

The only annoying thing was Cena hitting the FU on Punk while the referee was down, and Punk looking weak in the match while Cena was able to kick out of a knockout punch and then no-sell it to slap on the STFU, even though the fans were hating it. I hope to God that they don't continue to try and book Cena like a gallant hero, although I'm 100% sure they will.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

People need to shut up about Punk/Austin. It's not going to happen! Stop bringing it up, I'm sick of hearing about it. It's almost as annoying as people whining and bitching about Ambrose and Foley.

Austin doesn't give a flying fuck about the WWE and I don't blame him.

IT IS NOT GOING TO HAPPEN!!!!


----------



## awesomeshit (May 1, 2012)

former indy hack wrestling a megastar like Dwayne. hope WWE dies.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Trifektah said:


> People need to shut up about Punk/Austin. It's not going to happen! Stop bringing it up, I'm sick of hearing about it. It's almost as annoying as people whining and bitching about Ambrose and Foley.
> 
> Austin doesn't give a flying fuck about the WWE and I don't blame him.
> 
> IT IS NOT GOING TO HAPPEN!!!!


Punk vs Austin Punk vs Austin Punk vs Austin Punk vs Austin Punk vs Austin Punk vs Austin Punk vs Austin Punk vs Austin Punk vs Austin Punk vs Austin Punk vs Austin Punk vs Austin Punk vs Austin Punk vs Austin Punk vs Austin Punk vs Austin Punk vs Austin Punk vs Austin Punk vs Austin Punk vs Austin Punk vs Austin Punk vs Austin Punk vs Austin Punk vs Austin Punk vs Austin Punk vs Austin Punk vs Austin Punk vs Austin Punk vs Austin Punk vs Austin Punk vs Austin Punk vs Austin Punk vs Austin Punk vs Austin Punk vs Austin Punk vs Austin Punk vs Austin Punk vs Austin Punk vs Austin Punk vs Austin Punk vs Austin 

does that piss you off? Austin has said many times Punk would be the guy he comes back and wrestle only if he was a heel and now theres a good chance it can happen.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey, Pyro. I thought you said Rock and Punk would never work together?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Huganomics said:


> @Deso: That would sound pretty accurate if the long term plan is to keep Punk heel, but I'm pretty sure they're just going to turn him again at WM after his match with Austin.
> 
> A main feud of Punk vs. Miz doesn't sound too great either. Well, maybe on the mic it does, but they have close to zero chemistry in the ring.


Not sure about the long-term plan for Punk beyond WM29. I think he favors being the heel, honestly, so I could see him remaining heel for a long time now. 

As for Punk vs. Miz... I considered that, but I also thought, if you flipped them from what they have been during most of their matches/feuds, with Miz becoming the face and Punk playing the heel, the odds are the matches would be much better. The heel leads in the standard WWE match, and Miz being "controlled" throughout the bulk of the match covers over most of his limitations as a worker. 'Course, he would need to learn how to effectively work as a babyface overall, but I think it's very much doable. I can literally see Miz and Punk tearing the house down in promo confrontations, too... But, again, we'll see.



N-destroy said:


> And thats where Cena will turn heel just like austin did...
> 
> I posted this in other thread earlier before the match, this is what I think is going to happen...
> 
> ...


Looks about right. You and *NearFall* may be right that Cena will turn heel at WM29. It would make a lot of sense. I'm just not sure. The one thing about Punk's heel turn is that it seems to signpost Cena _never_ turning, or at least not turning anytime soon. Sure, Wrestlemania isn't until next spring but still... Unfortunately, the marky mark fans still love Cena and for most of them, the families and kids, and everything, they tend to still worship him for whatever reason. Maybe he'll turn someday but with Punk going heel, I'm suddenly more skeptical about it. Granted, Cena could still turn at WM29 and perhaps Punk would become the top heel of Smackdown and Cena the top heel of Raw but it's difficult to say for now. Anyway, you two are preaching to the choir, as I'd love to see Cena go heel but I simply can't insist that I'm confident that it's happening in the near future.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*DesoRow*, I remember you making some incredibly strong points about why Punk shouldn't turn heel a while back, I think his character is going to be much more interesting now but I wish they could have taken the risk with Cena instead. I guess they are hellbent on keeping him the same. 

Can't wait for the next pipebomb!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

awesomeshit said:


> former indy hack wrestling a megastar like Dwayne. hope WWE dies.


:lmao


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

x78 said:


> It's funny because in kayfabe terms, Punk didn't do anything wrong. Why should he attack Show? He's not John Cena, he's not a goody-two-shoes who needs to save the day every time when it doesn't concern him. Equally, Rock had announced earlier in the night that he was going to beat Punk for the title, why wouldn't Punk want to send him a message? That exact thing happens at the end of almost every show. The only reason it seemed like a heel turn was because or the way Punk left the ring and the way Lawler was crying. (and I agree, it was intended as a heel turn)
> 
> The only annoying thing was Cena hitting the FU on Punk while the referee was down, and Punk looking weak in the match while Cena was able to kick out of a knockout punch and then no-sell it to slap on the STFU, even though the fans were hating it. I hope to God that they don't continue to try and book Cena like a gallant hero, although I'm 100% sure they will.


For a guy like Punk who was told he was constantly being over-shadowed by guys like Cena, having this match was his opportunity to not only fairly defeat Cena, but prove he was the top dog and deserves the spotlight. Show then comes in and taints the whole match.

However, Punk waited until Show left and then tried to steal the win.

And why didnt Punk just do one of his famous pipebombs when he had the chance earlier, wouldnt that send a message? Instead he attacks the guy without even physically being provoked by him.

I'm sure next week he'll beat around the bush making it seem like everything was perfectly normal, but in the end he'll confirm it.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

TJC93 said:


> I never thought I would see CM Punk standing tall with the WWE title above The Rock and John Cena


This. Was a huge moment. I can't wait to see where this goes.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> Looks about right. You and *NearFall* may be right that Cena will turn heel at WM29. It would make a lot of sense. I'm just not sure. The one thing about Punk's heel turn is that it seems to signpost Cena _never_ turning, or at least not turning anytime soon. Sure, Wrestlemania isn't until next spring but still... Unfortunately, the marky mark fans still love Cena and for most of them, the families and kids, and everything, they tend to still worship him for whatever reason. Maybe he'll turn someday but with Punk going heel, I'm suddenly more skeptical about it. Granted, Cena could still turn at WM29 and perhaps Punk would become the top heel of Smackdown and Cena the top heel of Raw but it's difficult to say for now. Anyway, you two are preaching to the choir, as I'd love to see Cena go heel but I simply can't insist that I'm confident that it's happening in the near future.


I'm thinking that Punk turning heel is logical for a few reasons:

1)Its against The Rock, who will never be heel now
2)It keeps freshness to him and it is the only way to keep him with the title(if they wish that is) until the Royal Rumble
3)He had a nice run as a face and was established as a top guy
4)Austin will be easier to set up and a bigger feud if it happens.


As regards Cena. If they used the sense I listed above to turn Punk, surely they can figure this one out. Although, will they do it? It would be brilliant, and it would be the best time. I think they could pull the trigger, but only if they establish Sheamus as a massive face (like they are now) to take his place. Of course, if they could get the Rock back for big events and have other guys return sporadically that can easily bear the load too. And if they were REALLY desperate, have Punk lean alot more towards being a face.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

They might think they turned him heel.. but come on, if he is back to the Punk mouthing off and just not taking shit like last year up to MitB then he will be cheered. Most adults don't want a face like Cena anymore. They aren't relateable, they aren't interesting, and people don't want perfect. We want faces that can actually lose because you can't be the best every damn night and only lose because you were fucked over. 

Only little kids want that trash and that is why, as much as Vince might be trying to build Cena by turning Punk, it will backfire. It's happened every time they've tried this and they just don't learn.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Clique said:


> *DesoRow*, I remember you making some incredibly strong points about why Punk shouldn't turn heel a while back, I think his character is going to be much more interesting now but I wish they could have taken the risk with Cena instead. I guess they are hellbent on keeping him the same.
> 
> Can't wait for the next pipebomb!


Why thank you, *Clique*. Yes, I was against Punk turning heel for a long time now, but I'll certainly grant that it's possible this may make/keep him more relevant and arguably even launch him into higher star status than if he simply remained babyface. *Carcass* made some good points on the previous page (or the one before that?) about how the next six months would probably go with him babyface vs. how they will probably go with him heel.

I will say this: if they are determined to have him be heel, then by God, he _needs_ to keep that WWE Championship to Royal Rumble. He will have been WWE Champion for 14-1/2 months by that time! If he plays the ruthless heel WWE Champion atop the entire company, and has to be vanquished by the returning megastar Rock, the anticipation for that match could/should be sky-high. I remember that Tweet Rock sent Punk about a year ago, about how Rock would draw more money in one night than Punk has or will in his life, but at Royal Rumble Rock could help Punk and if Punk effectively dominates WWE as the heel champ from now to then, Punk can and will help Rock. Many fans are going to look forward to their promos against one another, the match, etceteras. 

The logical conclusion to the Royal Rumble match, _if_ Austin/Punk is on deck for Wrestlemania, is Punk cheating like a mofo to score the win, ref bump or whatever, Austin comes down and gives Punk the Stunner to secure the win and WWE Championship for The Rock, as Cena wins The Royal Rumble match. _Voila_, two huge matches made for Wrestlemania in one night.

And, I must say, I'm thrilled that the Royal-fucking-Rumble is being given the spotlight and hype, that pay-per-view, that grand 30-man match, everything, has been so cruelly and ineptly diminished for at least a couple of years now by WWE, and this really gives it a major boost, so kudos to WWE in this regard.

To hell with the Elimination Chamber, The Royal Rumble is the true starting gate for The Road to Wrestlemania!


----------



## misteralex (Jun 28, 2011)

I've always kinda missed Heel Punk, but I hope he doesn't get buried once his program with Rock is over


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Fenice said:


> This. Was a huge moment. I can't wait to see where this goes.


With Cena and the rock beating him Fenice.
come on we all know where this will be going.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

misteralex said:


> I've always kinda missed Heel Punk, but I hope he doesn't get buried once his program with Rock is over


He will go on a losing streak thats for sure. No heels win today. Fact. He's going to lose to Cena then the Rock.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

NearFall said:


> I'm thinking that Punk turning heel is logical for a few reasons:
> 
> 1)Its against The Rock, who will never be heel now
> 2)It keeps freshness to him and it is the only way to keep him with the title(if they wish that is) until the Royal Rumble
> ...


Very fine post. I agree with your four reasons, I can't argue against them. I'm just hoping WWE doesn't try to make the same CM Punk who could withstand two Codebreakers against Jericho or being pummeled for ten minutes straight by Bryan or whatever into a chickenshit coward who runs away from fights, but I'm realistically expecting it. Anyway, again, you make excellent points in this rep-worthy post of yours.

As far as Cena goes, you're right. I've said it around here before--jokingly and seriously--that if people want to see Cena go heel one day, they need to start buying Sheamus t-shirts and going to Smackdown shows and whatever it takes to help Sheamus make it as one of--if not the very top--face(s) in WWE, because the more entrenched he becomes as a legitimate babyface, the more likely it becomes Cena could actually turn heel one day. I don't think we're there yet but it could happen one day--maybe next year, maybe WM30, but there's still plenty of work to be done from WWE's end for all of it to fit properly.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

How I'd love to see it play out:

Cena takes the belt off of Punk in the next couple of months.
Rock/Cena II at the Rumble, Rock takes belt off Cena.
Punk wins the Royal Rumble.
Rock vs. Punk at WM 29.

I'm almost 100% sure that won't happen, but I'd love to see it.


----------



## GreenHydra (Nov 24, 2010)

Punk needed this. He's been underwhelming ever since he came back after MITB.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Austin returns at 20th anniversary of raw and announces hell be the guest ref for rock/punk.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

If CM Punk ever wanted to work with The Rock or Steve Austin, then he had to turn heel.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Had to be done. I just hope somewhere down the road Cena turns too.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

If this is a real full fledged heel turn, we're all going to regret wishing for it. Mark my words.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cena wont turn heel, period. As for Punk vs Rock...i expect Rock to win the title at Royal Rumble..then take on Cena where Cena will defeat him at Wrestlemania to get his revenge.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I dunno if it's a full fledged heel turn. I just think this is the side of Punk we wanted to see come out.


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Do you guys thinks Punk/Rock will be a "shootfest"*

Does anybody really want to see a repeat of last year when Cena kept trying incoporate The Rock's absence from the wwe as being unloyal just to get the crowd to turn against the rock. Also who here expects Punk to call rock dwayne in every promo & no sell his promos with sarcastic facial expressions.


----------



## N-destroy (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Do you guys thinks Punk/Rock will be a "shootfest"*

No, Dwayne loves phil. It is evident from his tweets to how he put him over in that segment. Rock's become a pussy.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Do you guys thinks Punk/Rock will be a "shootfest"*

No, they don't need to. These guys can both work a mic well. And there's PLENTY of others ways to go with it.


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Do you guys thinks Punk/Rock will be a "shootfest"*

Im interested to see how this story plays out, I cant see Punk holing the title for another six months until the Rumble but i see no point in Cena winning it at Summerslam just for Punk to win it back again before the Rumble. Should be great promos from the both of them in the coming months.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Do you guys thinks Punk/Rock will be a "shootfest"*

I expect it to be more about Punk going on about him being champion and earning it... He will bang on about how The Rock does not deserve to randomly come back for a night and main event/take on the champ like he mentioned when his push first began.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Now I understand why Punk wanted JR to call the match, and why JR responded that Punk is very smart. Cole fucking sucks. He didn't sell a damn thing. Just sat there with dopey monotone voice. Lawler did a better job selling it AND THAT is saying something.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

CM Punk is the heel we deserve, just not the heel we need right now.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

King's reaction was pretty hilarious, WHAT IN THE WORLD? WHAT ARE YOU DOING!

Has anyone mentioned yet the fact that Rock came out to help Cena? What is the logic behind that? (I know I know there is no logic in wrasslin')


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

so rock won't be there next week ,which left's punk to go on against good guy cena ,which makes punk a heel

nah.. it think I have already seen that no need to do it again, but if daniel bryan or any other superstar wants to join in then it's a different story.


----------



## N-destroy (Jul 19, 2012)

Does punk even have the starpower to become a dominant heel on RAW? I mean the gap between him and Cena in starpower was too huge even as a babyface.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Green Light said:


> King's reaction was pretty hilarious, WHAT IN THE WORLD? WHAT ARE YOU DOING!
> 
> Has anyone mentioned yet the fact that Rock came out to help Cena? What is the logic behind that? (I know I know there is no logic in wrasslin')


They are brothers.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> Very fine post. I agree with your four reasons, I can't argue against them. I'm just hoping WWE doesn't try to make the same CM Punk who could withstand two Codebreakers against Jericho or being pummeled for ten minutes straight by Bryan or whatever *into a chickenshit coward who runs away from fights*, but I'm realistically expecting it. Anyway, again, you make excellent points in this rep-worthy post of yours.
> 
> As far as Cena goes, you're right. I've said it around here before--jokingly and seriously--that if people want to see Cena go heel one day, they need to start buying Sheamus t-shirts and going to Smackdown shows and whatever it takes to help Sheamus make it as one of--if not the very top--face(s) in WWE, because the more entrenched he becomes as a legitimate babyface, the more likely it becomes Cena could actually turn heel one day. I don't think we're there yet but it could happen one day--maybe next year, maybe WM30, but there's still plenty of work to be done from WWE's end for all of it to fit properly.


Thank you for the kind words.

What I bolded is what I fear. It is possible, knowing WWE. The hope I have for him becoming a ruthless/determined heel is rooted in the fact that his standing with the company has improved so much. 

As for your Sheamus comment. Yes, WM 29 seems a very short time to build someone to the level of Cena. WM 30 does look like a nicer time frame from Sheamus' perspective. But I believe it is definatly happening at some time. He is one of the most pushed new stars as one of the few not to have to go through the Money In The Bank route to get a World Title for the first time. In the end we will really just have to wait and see. Interesting to note is the fact that RAW is 3 hours. They can greatly utilize this to promote Sheamus more and give him a lot more depth(although the extra hour discussion is really for another topic).


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Rock is actually the third mitchell brother, Patrick Trueman is his dad.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

N-destroy said:


> Does punk even have the starpower to become a dominant heel on RAW? I mean the gap between him and Cena in starpower was too huge even as a babyface.


Which is why Punk needs to go over Cena at Summerslam. I'm afraid Big Show is going to remain involved in this storyline but it should be about Punk becoming the top heel in WWE (for now, anyway) and putting Cena down for a little while. 

There were people crying in the IMAX screening of _The Dark Knight Rises_, they were that invested in what happens to Batman and the maximizer of drama is conflict. If there's nothing to overcome for the hero, there's no point to the drama. 

Cena putting Punk over, even if it's not cleanly, effectively puts himself over in the long run. I hope he knows this.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't think WWE will allow Punk to be the type of heel he is capable of being. To be that hated heel you need to be physically own and beatdown the top face more times than the face does to you. Will never happen with Cena. No way in hell they'll let Punk slap Cena around in the ring or on the mic.

So Punk will be some watered down PG heel who gets his ass kicked every other week by superman.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

moonmop said:


> I don't think WWE will allow Punk to be the type of heel he is capable of being. To be that hated heel you need to be physically own and beatdown the top face more times than the face does to you. Will never happen with Cena. No way in hell they'll let Punk slap Cena around in the ring or on the mic.
> 
> So Punk will be some watered down PG heel who gets his ass kicked every other week by superman.


He will be allowed to be the type of heel he wants to be for like 2/3 weeks and then they will water him down again... and again until he has a relevant moment again with the Rock.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Punk Buries Orton after Orton Returns Please.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

I love how people are once again are talking about Punk. Look back the past few months people were hating on him even though he isn't the booker for his matches.

Still, will be good to see a little refresh on Punk, I would prefer a more tweener Punk. He does what he wants and help's who he wants. Keeps him over with the casuals and the smarks.


----------



## MorningSide (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm pleased! It was a good move and also to show The Rock who he's up against. I just can't believe the crying and whining that I'm seeing in my Timeline(twitter)though. Apparently, if you liked the ending, you're a 2006 fan, know nothing and clearly aren't a true wrestling fan. 
These people actually want to see Rock vs Cena (labeled as "once in a lifetime") again at WM 29..
shoot me....

I'll go back and read the thread now.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

DesolationRow said:


> Which is why Punk needs to go over Cena at Summerslam. I'm afraid Big Show is going to remain involved in this storyline but it should be about Punk becoming the top heel in WWE (for now, anyway) and putting Cena down for a little while.
> 
> There were people crying in the IMAX screening of _The Dark Knight Rises_, they were that invested in what happens to Batman and the maximizer of drama is conflict. If there's nothing to overcome for the hero, there's no point to the drama.
> 
> Cena putting Punk over, even if it's not cleanly, effectively puts himself over in the long run. I hope he knows this.


WWE doesn't and won't understand that Batman example they worry that if Cena has to overcome someone the way Batman beat Bane they would lose a lot of the young kid audience that expects Cena to beat anyone or anything at any time.It sounds stupid but its true. To keep the kids and they PC parents happy they don't put Cena in any real danger.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

So of course Cena becomes the first person to ever lose while cashing in Money in the Bank but does so in unclean fashion. Shocker I know.

Not to worry though I'm sure Ziggler will be the first to lose clean. Keep spotting HHH on the squats fella...


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

James1o1o said:


> I love how people are once again are talking about Punk. Look back the past few months people were hating on him even though he isn't the booker for his matches.
> 
> Still, will be good to see a little refresh on Punk, I would prefer a more tweener Punk. He does what he wants and help's who he wants. Keeps him over with the casuals and the smarks.


That was because of how stale he had gotten from what we saw last year.. He slowly became a PG Babyface clone which is why people hated it and his run as a whole.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

The Hardcore Show said:


> WWE doesn't and won't understand that Batman example they worry that if Cena has to overcome someone the way Batman beat Bane they would lose a lot of the young kid audience that expects Cena to beat anyone or anything at any time.It sounds stupid but its true. *To keep the kids and they PC parents happy they don't put Cena in any real danger.*


After seeing their reaction to Brock Lesnar returning and causing Cena trouble, I could believe this...

These people just fucking LOSE it whenever John Cena is up against a *serious* threat.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

They threw tweener out the window by Punk not helping out Cena in the attack from Big Show


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Im happy he turned heel, but not liking the future of punk. Hoping this doesn't end the way I believe it will. The timing for this heel turn could have been off, but heel punk is better than face punk.


----------



## N-destroy (Jul 19, 2012)

DesolationRow said:


> Which is why Punk needs to go over Cena at Summerslam. I'm afraid Big Show is going to remain involved in this storyline but it should be about Punk becoming the top heel in WWE (for now, anyway) and putting Cena down for a little while.
> 
> There were people crying in the IMAX screening of _The Dark Knight Rises_, they were that invested in what happens to Batman and the maximizer of drama is conflict. If there's nothing to overcome for the hero, there's no point to the drama.
> 
> Cena putting Punk over, even if it's not cleanly, effectively puts himself over in the long run. I hope he knows this.


Cena aint losing clean to a lesser star as long as he is a babyface. Thats 100% certain. 

I pretty sure Rock/Punk is the plan for Rumble so Cena will put him over at summerslam via some distraction/screwjob finish, which I am not really sure is going to do much for HEEL punk.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Good turn but he should of done way more, some pople probably still thik he's a heel.

I wonder how people like Pyro feel now after being so confident he wouldn't turn.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

N-destroy said:


> Cena aint losing clean to a lesser star as long as he is a babyface. Thats 100% certain.
> 
> I pretty sure Rock/Punk is the plan for Rumble so Cena will put him over at summerslam via some distraction/screwjob finish, which I am not really sure is going to do much for HEEL punk.


You do know that Cena pretty much lost clean to Punk at last years MITB right? Yes there was interference, but it affected BOTH of them, so it cancels itself out. Flash forward 1 year and Punk is at a much higher place on the card then before and has much more star power, so I could totally see Cena jobbing semi-clean to Punk.


----------



## Vince's Brown Son (Jul 21, 2012)

*I guess this means new WWE title at Summerslam? *


----------



## crazypwny (Mar 13, 2012)

Punk holds on to the belt till Royal Rumble. The Rock wins the belt at the Royal Rumble. Cena wins the Royal Rumble.

Rock vs Cena II. That's how it's playing out in my head. Don't know what they'd do with Cena, or Punk for that matter, till then. 

On second thought, doesn't matter if Punk loses to Cena, as long as he has it at the Royal Rumble so he can wrestle Rock. I just don't see this not becoming Rock vs Cena II.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Rated R™ said:


> Good turn but he should of done way more, some pople probably still thik he's a heel.
> 
> I wonder how people like Pyro feel now after being so confident he wouldn't turn.


go post in the rant about you.

pyro already posted his opinion #readthethread


----------



## Belisarius (Feb 23, 2012)

Yes. Punk a heel again. Gotta love that!


----------



## N-destroy (Jul 19, 2012)

THANOS said:


> You do know that Cena pretty much lost clean to Punk at last years MITB right? Yes there was interference, but it affected BOTH of them, so it cancels itself out. Flash forward 1 year and Punk is at a much higher place on the card then before and has much more star power, so I could totally see Cena jobbing semi-clean to Punk.


cancels out? wat? WTf are you talking about? lol

Do you even understand why screwjob/distraction finishes are done? 

Cena never lost clean. Both times it wasnt his fault that he lost, and yes it matters.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

*Punk is not heel. The Revolution has begun. Welcome to Raw is Punk*

Don't let the name get to you. It may say Cena's #1 fan, but for those who haven't seen me post by now the name is just a work. I am the biggest Punk mark. 

I think Punk is gaining back control of the show. I believe he will drop a pipebomb next week mentioning specifically that he has only main evented 1 PPV since his title reign began, and NONE of this year. I believe he will refer to what EVE was hinting at and will address how he feels he has been overshadowed by Cena, Rock, Lesnar, and how he is fed up with it. He will also mention that he is fed up with being looked at as a push over. He will remind us that he is the best in the world. And then he will reveal his most shocking announcement in that he will not stop until he gets ice cream bars.

Okay maybe I was reaching with that last part but most of this I believe will come true. Cena will get his rematch as Summerslam and (hopefully) Punk retains again to solidify his superiority over Cena, and that he is truely the best in the world. Punk starts to regain back control of the show and now it is centered around CM Punk, the WWE Champion. Punk is met with formitable opponents, all of which he conqours for the rest of the year. 

Then comes the Rumble and it will be advertised as "can Punk do what Cena could not?". After that it is too early to call what would happen, we will have to see. Would be awesome to see them put Cena on the back burner though. Why not have him contest for the IC belt, something he has never one before? I wouldn't be mad if he won it since he's helping out the mid card. 

However this thread is about Punk and him regaining control of the show. Thoughts? Opinions? I don't believe Punk has turned heel just yet, but its awesome that he is adding that edge to his character that he had last year. Maybe they are kicking off the big summer angle.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

As long as Punk gets to run his mouth freely, I am all for it. And I don't necessarily see him continuing on as face/heel/tweener. I think he might bring back the lone gunman character and just look out for himself and his title...faces, heels, tweeners, or crowds be damned.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Punk is not heel. The Revolution has begun. Welcome to Raw is Punk*

Dude... he's a heel now...


----------



## N-destroy (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Punk is not heel. The Revolution has begun. Welcome to Raw is Punk*

OP Fail.

Revolution is WWE 13.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I think Cena has lost clean less than 10 times in the last 5 years. It's ridiculous.

I can kind of live with what happened tonight because it sets up a good story...but this was a time to lose clean. It won't hurt Cena at all, and only have helped Punk.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: Punk is not heel. The Revolution has begun. Welcome to Raw is Punk*

If by heel, you mean "does whatever the fuck he wants," then yes. But I fully expect him to become a CHAMPION. Heel, face...doesn't matter. He will defend and fuck all the rest. BEST WRESTLER IN THE WORLD


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Punk is not heel. The Revolution has begun. Welcome to Raw is Punk*

My thoughts are this isn't 15 years ago where you'd be right. This is 2012 PG time.

Punk is the top heel now, which affords him the chance to job to Cena at PPVs.


----------



## juiceGLC (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm just lol'ing at the people that were so adamant against the possibility of Punk turning heel

THE ENDING WAS GREAT

As much as I dislike Big Show, him totally demolishing Cena was awesome (especially the slam where Cena's feet hit the ropes and make the ring shake even more). I really hope he becomes a bodyguard type for Punk.


----------



## drtuad (Jan 24, 2004)

Cm Punk is like Edge, Stone Cold, The Rock, HHH, HBK,... heel or not we still love them and we can't wait to hear what they have to say and in see them wrestle.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

I still would've liked to see Cena lose a match cleanly...especially one of this magnitude. It could have legitimized Punk's title reign without a character turn but I still like where they went with it. Like I've said in other threads, they could book Cena vs. Assault Rifle and he would wind up winning after getting shot in the chest for 25 minutes.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Punk is not heel. The Revolution has begun. Welcome to Raw is Punk*

WWE needs a top heel, so they turned Punk to a heel, well done.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

ending was great. feud should be tremendous. i don't like the rock but he always has good programs and punks the best guy in wrestling right now. lol at ppl bitching b/c punk might job more now b/c he's a heel. rock/punk elevates him 1000000x more than winning all the time in feuds over a 95 lb girl with daniel bryan regardless of how good both guys are.



> I think Cena has lost clean less than 10 times in the last 5 years. It's ridiculous.


or how basically every top face in the history of the wwe has been booked.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Dude... he's a heel now...


Why because he attack The Rock, the supposedly greatest of all time for calling him out, and didn't help Cena because Big Show is fucking Huge? You're a nerd. Wait till you see what he has to say.

Or is it that Rock is such a god to you marks that any face that attacks him cannot do so without loosing his own dignity. I think not.


----------



## pagi (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Punk is not heel. The Revolution has begun. Welcome to Raw is Punk*

Lmfao, Punk is a full blown heel, accept it. You cheap shot The fucking Rock while he is giving a heel a people's elbow, you are a heel.


----------



## mrchordproductions (Jul 15, 2012)

The heel turn is just tradition for wwe. What tradition you ask? The tradition of one of the top faces turning heel for someone else that they have more faith in. You want to see examples?

Machoman and Andre turn heel for Hogan to rise to the top.
Bret Hart turns heel for Austin to rise to the top.
Austin Turns heel for the Rock to rise to the top
Rock Turns heel for Brock Lesnar to turn to the top.

The only exception is ultimate warrior, and he didn't stay around long enough to turn on the hulkster

WWE doesn't like having two top guys, so who ever stays face is the one they have most faith in, which is Cena apparently


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: Punk is not heel. The Revolution has begun. Welcome to Raw is Punk*

The only thing that worries me is that I don't know if they will do a Cena/Punk feud immediately. I almost expect Big Show/Cena to start up again for the next month or two, which means every PPV will still end with "HERE IS YOUR WINNER...JEEEYAAAAHHHHN CEEEEEENAAAA!" regardless of title implications.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Punk is not heel. The Revolution has begun. Welcome to Raw is Punk*



Cena's #1 Fan said:


> Why because he attack The Rock, the supposedly greatest of all time for calling him out, and didn't help Cena because Big Show is fucking Huge? You're a nerd. Wait till you see what he has to say.
> 
> Or is it that Rock is such a god to you marks that any face that attacks him cannot do so without loosing his own dignity. I think not.




I'm a nerd for stating the obvious? And you are calling me a mark? Oh, this is gold. Nothing screams mark like not being able to let go of the fact your hero turned heel. :cool2:cool2:cool2:cool2:cool2


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

The only thing i liked in 1000 raw, the Punk's heel turn.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

N-destroy said:


> OP Fail.
> 
> Revolution is WWE 13.


You're a fail, that's not what I am talking about. What I saying was him taking back control of the show starts Punk's Revolution. I know its part of the game, but I am spinning it into the storyline. 

Sent from my Ally using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

I honestly believe that Some of these heel turns have happened because John Cena has refused to turn. CM Punk was one of the top faces this whole year. But John Cena didn;t want to turn so they made Punk turn. If Orton was around, he might have turned instead of Punk. But I honestly think that CM Punk turned because the WWE wants a Lex Luther to their Superman. And Punk is very good at being Lex Luther.


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Punk is not heel. The Revolution has begun. Welcome to Raw is Punk*



pagi said:


> Lmfao, Punk is a full blown heel, accept it. You cheap shot The fucking Rock while he is giving a heel a people's elbow, you are a heel.


cena gave the rock an attitude adjustment when the rocks back was facing him. that didnt turn cena heel? :gun:


----------



## juiceGLC (Jan 3, 2012)

would love to see Punk come out next week and drop a pipebomb and throw the wwe title in the garbage and debut a new one.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Punk is not heel. The Revolution has begun. Welcome to Raw is Punk*

Yes, Punk is a heel now, about time in my view. Punk is that kind of Champion that works better as a heel. After all the crap he has been through, being the shadow of John Cena and The Rock would do that to you.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

moonmop said:


> My thoughts are this isn't 15 years ago where you'd be right. This is 2012 PG time.
> 
> Punk is the top heel now, which affords him the chance to job to Cena at PPVs.


Unfortunately what you speak IS more likely to happen, I would like to hope that there is some hope is hoping that things will change. If not then there is no sense in hoping. Same reason why people pray to god.

Sent from my Ally using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## pagi (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Punk is not heel. The Revolution has begun. Welcome to Raw is Punk*



robass83 said:


> cena gave the rock an attitude adjustment when the rocks back was facing him. that didnt turn cena heel? :gun:


Rock wasn't in the middle of giving one of the biggest heels in the company a people's elbow when Cena did that. Some of you people just make me laugh. I bet if you were here when Hogan leg dropped Savage at Bash of The Beach, you'd question whether he was a heel too.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I agree with that. Perfect time to get the new belt out. Punk can trash that spinning piece of shit.


----------



## mrchordproductions (Jul 15, 2012)

moonmop said:


> I agree with that. Perfect time to get the new belt out. Punk can trash that spinning piece of shit.


lets just hope its not jeff hardys belt from 2010


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Punk is not heel. The Revolution has begun. Welcome to Raw is Punk*



pagi said:


> Rock wasn't in the middle of giving one of the biggest heels in the company a people's elbow when Cena did that. Some of you people just make me laugh. I bet if you were here when Hogan leg dropped Savage at Bash of The Beach, you'd question whether he was a heel too.




Oh, you mean the NWO were not tweeners while the Dungeon of Doom was the biggest heel stable in the business? My childhood memories will never be the same!


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Punk is not heel. The Revolution has begun. Welcome to Raw is Punk*

I was thinking the same thing in regards to Hogan and BATB. No, no Hogan just slipped off the the rope...he didn't mean to do that...he's not really heel.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Punk is not heel. The Revolution has begun. Welcome to Raw is Punk*

Punk GTS the Rock. No coming back from that for the fans. If he GTS Cena maybe but The rock he's full on Heel now.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Punk is not heel. The Revolution has begun. Welcome to Raw is Punk*

CM Punk turned heel becuase he is the best thing to keep John Cena going. CM Punk made John Cena look so damn good last year. And I think since they are building up for an epic heel run with Punk. Now with AJ being the new GM. I expect a on scren relationship to Punk's advantage. Oh, my friend it is just starting.


----------



## deandean (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Punk is not heel. The Revolution has begun. Welcome to Raw is Punk*

Raw may be punk, but he is a heel.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Punk is not heel. The Revolution has begun. Welcome to Raw is Punk*

Won't bother reading your post since who you are, but you're stupid if you think he didn't turn heel.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

At this point Show v Cena v Punk is the most likely Summerslam Main Event so Cena putting Punk over is not even necessary.


----------



## juiceGLC (Jan 3, 2012)

I think if they were going with a triple threat angle Show would've attacked both Punk & Cena resulting in a DQ or NC


----------



## awesomeshit (May 1, 2012)

next week he should debut the new WWE title and change his music back to This Fire Burns.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Punk is not heel. The Revolution has begun. Welcome to Raw is Punk*

thank god he's #HEEL again


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

> CM Punk ‏@CMPunk
> THE DEVIL





> CM Punk ‏@CMPunk
> “@luciusmalfoy: @CMPunk "i am the devil himself, and all of you stupid mindless people fell for it."” You'll see.







"It was over a year ago that I held this belt high in the air..."

Needless to say, I'm ready for next week.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Same Old Shit. Why can't they turn that damn John Cena heel for once??


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

glad his face days are over with. punk was boring and getting stale.

i am now re-interested in his character, and looking forward to summerslam.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Punk is not heel. The Revolution has begun. Welcome to Raw is Punk*

Jerry Lawler delivered the "CM Punk has turned his back on the WWE Universe!" line.

He's a heel.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

If they turned Cena heel, he'd have the same music, same rainbow shirts, same persona, same moves, and so by the end of the month no one would care.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Do you expect him to go back to TFB? Holy fuck I would mark.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: Punk is not heel. The Revolution has begun. Welcome to Raw is Punk*

I hope little kids cried about it. John Cena and the Rock lying broken in the ring, Big Show in a slump on the floor, with CM Punk standing tall? Fucking epic turn of events.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Punk is not heel. The Revolution has begun. Welcome to Raw is Punk*

Heel, Face, or Tweener. I could care less. I want a Punk/Rock feud. Now. The promos would be epic. Fuck Cena/Rock II. I'm actually pulling for Punk to hold the title until RR.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: Punk is not heel. The Revolution has begun. Welcome to Raw is Punk*



TheRockPwnsAll said:


> Heel, Face, or Tweener. I could care less. I want a Punk/Rock feud. Now. The promos would be epic. *Fuck Cena*/Rock II. I'm actually pulling for Punk to hold the title until RR.


The man will never lose a match unless he gets hit with an asteroid. So tired of it.


----------



## pagi (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Punk is not heel. The Revolution has begun. Welcome to Raw is Punk*



TheRockPwnsAll said:


> Heel, Face, or Tweener. I could care less. I want a Punk/Rock feud. Now. The promos would be epic. Fuck Cena/Rock II. I'm actually pulling for Punk to hold the title until RR.


Pretty obvious that it will happen. Rock/Punk at RR is a pretty safe bet.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Well I'm intrigued. Pretty cool ending even if Super Cena made Punk looks very bad.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

Stall_19 said:


> Well I'm intrigued. Pretty cool ending even if Super Cena made Punk looks very bad.












































BOOK IT :vince


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Are you guys reay for the return of This fire burns?


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

It would be hilarious. The singer who recorded that song had to quit the band to go to rehab. Derp.

Definitely a better choice for Heel Punk, though he should go straight old school and come out to some Madball or H20 or something.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Also think CM Punk Vs. The Rock at the Rumble is a safe bet. Sweeeeet! 

But still think Punk will lose the belt until the Rumble, maybe in October and then win it back in December. The only reason being that if CM Punk actually holds the WWE Title until the Rumble he would become the longest reigning WWE Champion since 1984. Sick!


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

So Cena didn't lose the match on his cash in, but he didn't win the title. What's that count as?

Kinda lame that they're pulling stock out of CM Punk and keeping it 100% on Cena when CM Punk was painfully obviously MUCH more popular with the crowd. :/ 

Big Show DQ = worst possible ending to any important match. -_-

Cena turn would've been better, but at least now Punk and Bryan can be douchebags together!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Cult of Personality is not a face track. If you listen to the lyrics it's the perfect heel track

Punk is the personification of the cult of personality.



> A cult of personality arises when an individual uses mass media, propaganda, or other methods, to create an idealized and heroic public image, often through unquestioning flattery and praise.


Punk's promo next week is can't miss television


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

We have too many damn heels already. Besides Cena, who does he really have to feud with other than people that may just be there part time? He's higher than Rey/Jericho. Orton and Sheamus are more in the WHC picture.

He'll be more entertaining on the mic, but he won't be booked as strong now that he's a heel.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow, the heel turn was one of the most important moments of that show. Cant wait to see him drop the "pipebomb" from next week onwards!


----------



## Da_Man25 (Jul 24, 2012)

Scrotey Loads said:


> So Cena didn't lose the match on his cash in, but he didn't win the title. What's that count as?
> 
> Kinda lame that they're pulling stock out of CM Punk and keeping it 100% on Cena when CM Punk was painfully *obviously MUCH more popular with the crowd. :/*
> 
> ...


Cena has always had the louder reaction of the 2 whether it's cheers or boos or both. Which basically means there had always been more interest in Cena than in Punk. 

It's like comparing the popularity of Justin Bieber and some random emo pop band who's currently popular amongst the pretentious angtsy hipster crowd.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

JasonLives said:


> Also think CM Punk Vs. The Rock at the Rumble is a safe bet. Sweeeeet!
> 
> But still think Punk will lose the belt until the Rumble, maybe in October and then win it back in December. The only reason being that if CM Punk actually holds the WWE Title until the Rumble he would become the longest reigning WWE Champion since 1984. Sick!


He lose it at Night of champions maybe summerslam with the rock getting his revenage on Punks attack. no way is Punk going over the Rock. he feud with the Rock up to the elimation chamber and lose there too. Leading To Cena/Rock 2.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

StanStansky said:


> It would be hilarious. *The singer who recorded that song had to quit the band to go to rehab. Derp.*
> 
> Definitely a better choice for Heel Punk, though he should go straight old school and come out to some Madball or H20 or something.


Howard Jones is straight edge, so no. Besides, securing the rights to COP cost Vince too much, for him to just bin it now.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Where's Raw at Next week?


----------



## Rust in Peace (Apr 2, 2012)

It wasn't a goddamn heel turn.


----------



## Fäng1 (Jul 18, 2012)

That was the worst ending of any show, and hits me even harder because it was on RAW 1000. Punk and Cena had an aweful match I wouldn't want to watch and then, oh wonder, Big Show came out to get revenge on Cena, oh as if nobody with a little understanding of how WWE works, coudln't think of this. And then, oh my gosh, another thing nobody would have EVER thought about, Punk turning heel to face Cena at Summerslam! Wow, really, I was so shocked because I couldn't imagine something like this. /irony off.
Really really bad segment. But I hope to see Punk getting better now again, because he sucked as a superface. Super Punk retaining would be... 
Anyway, I'm not really interested in this feud between Punk and Cena, because we have seen this so often. Punk vs Rock with Punk winning won't happen, so what to expect? A few fucking boring months with more Cena out there.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> Was shit until he attacked Rock.
> 
> The whole " should I cover him, should I help him" shtick was fucking lame


This ^^^^^

Happy to see punk as heel but you can bet cena will win the belt and hold it til RR


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Punk shined like a super model's silicon-implanted tits rubbed in baby oil while taking a sunbath last night 

now that was an awesome ending , I personally didn't want Punk to turn heel cause he isn't the one that needed that turn , however that ending made up for it


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

finally they realized that Punk was losing gas and they needed to refill the tank. He got popular in the first place for this attitude, not what they were slowly turning him into.

and the 'should i cover him or not' thing was perfect. It showed that his heel turn wasn't out of the blue. It makes sense because if he did that he knew he would lose fan support, so he hesitated but in the end he just snapped and decided to attack The Rock. It also had something to do with how Rock was stealing the spotlight.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

i wasnt expecting CM Punk to turn back to heel, but damn im glad if that really happened last night. The Guy is natural heel. He was over as face iget that but Punk has more to deliver as heel. Of course theres now the risk that they will feed Punk to Rock and Cena on silver plate....i hope it doesnt happen.


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

A clusterfuck finish as I expected, everything was great except the useless crowd. They stopped chanting CM Punk because he hit The Rock, and they go completely silent.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

mblonde09 said:


> Howard Jones is straight edge, so no. Besides, securing the rights to COP cost Vince too much, for him to just bin it now.


Yes. People often mysteriously take years off from being on the road with a band because their straight edge lifestyle is too hard and takes too much of a physical toll.

Anywho, if they have Cena win in 3 weeks this heel turn would have been completely unnecessary and would damage Punk's credibility indefinitely.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Obviously Punk really needed this. He NEEDS to go back to being the heel of rebel type of character.


----------



## N-destroy (Jul 19, 2012)

He needs use his old theme, This fire burns. Best theme for his character imo.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Punk's current theme is actually pretty heelish if you listen to the lyrics.

"I exploit you, still you love me."

Could tie it in with him 'TURNING ON THE WWE UNIVERSE~!!'


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

y'all do realie with punk turning heel we hve 1 legitimite face in the main event. They literally have cornered themselves into putting the belt on cena.


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

What an amazing ending that was. I had chills for a while afterwards. Next week should be amazing too with the inevitable pipebomb.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Too bad Big Show made an appearance at the end of the show.. the match was going so well ugh.. Anyway glad Punk turned heel. His face persona was really starting to get stale and boring, hopefully he can go back to his June/July 2011 persona promo wise.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

good shite.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer of Punk III


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Green Light said:


> Best part of the night by far, but now we'll have to put up with all the "cool" people on here jumping back on the Punk bandwagon and the incessant "Dwayne" comments


Be prepared for the biggest mark/smark war of our time when they have a promo together.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

So no more Punk hate threads filling up the front page everyday because he's a heel now?

Oh joy.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I loved it, I thought that one segment catapulted Punk into a new league. All of a sudden he seems more of a credible opponent for Rock and somebody who can beat him. I'm really interested to see where they go from here, especially at the Rumble to see who faces Rock. I have a feeling that they may have Punk face Rock and beat him. Then Punk loses the title at Elimination Chamber and then faces/loses to the Rock in a match at Mania whilst some1 else holds the strap.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

D17 said:


> Be prepared for the biggest mark/smark war of our time when they have a promo together.


Ugh. Worse part about this feud, will be Punk calling him Dwaaaaaaayne every promo and the mark wars. Mod's get ready...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Ugh. Worse part about this feud, will be Punk calling him Dwaaaaaaayne every promo and the mark wars. Mod's get ready...


Wasn't it The Rock who wanted to be known as Dwayne Johnson though to distance himself from The Rock name? Not that I have a problem with whatever he calls him. The promos between the two would be awesome


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

He came off just a little bit weak from it (Cena did pretty much beat him twice from it) but actually the transition was well handled. Punk didn't just become evil, he did actually reluctantly succumb, thinking about whether or not to go for the pin, probably not getting the pin because of internal conflict, not wanting to look before finally going "Fuck I missed feeling like this." and attacking the Rock.

Also flooring the Rock and the Rock selling so well did come across as a Raw moment, pretty much since the Rock's return we've never seen him truly vulnerable and weak. Punk did that.

I'm also happy for the heel turn, it definitely adds a new angle to his reign and here's hoping it'll rejuvenate it for what little it has left (I believe the agreed consensus is that he Cena wins at NoC)


----------



## pugthepanda (Jul 23, 2011)

bet AJ will come out and say that the match ever finished as she wants to make cm punk suffer so she gives john the case back and he gets another go


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Wasn't it The Rock who wanted to be known as Dwayne Johnson though to distance himself from The Rock name? Not that I have a problem with whatever he calls him. The promos between the two would be awesome


The crowd know him when in WWE as The Rock. That's his name in the WWE. Just annoying when they go from calling him Dwayne to The Rock, then back to Dwayne then back to The Rock. Cena did it all the time, the cunt. 

Cut out all that shit and I hope the god they don't have Punk do the same routine about Rock going away all the time. Jesus, that shit was unbearable. Just make the feud about the WWE championship. 

Punk will be risen a level in this feud.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> The crowd know him when in WWE as The Rock. That's his name in the WWE. Just annoying when they go from calling him Dwayne to The Rock, then back to Dwayne then back to The Rock. Cena did it all the time, they cunt.
> 
> Cut out all that shit and I hope the god they don't have Punk do the same routine about Rock going away all the time. Jesus, that shit was unbearable. Just make the feud about the WWE championship.
> 
> Punk will be risen a level in this feud.


I hope he's the dark heel Punk we all love and does call him "Rock" or "Rocky" as opposed to Dwayne all the time. I can't wait for next week though. No doubt we'll get Punk opening the show, microphone in hand, telling us why he did it etc.

well, before Cena interrupts


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm glad that The Rock got a physical assault for being a smarmy bag of douche to CM Punk. The Rock is constantly fellated and praised as the GREATEST OF ALL TIME. The Rock wasn't even the greatest of his decade (Austin versus McMahons was), hasn't even wrestled as anything more than a special attraction since 2004, hasn't been a full time wrestler since 2002 but just because he presently can make the WWE a lot of money he's THE GREATEST OF ALL TIME. 

CM Punk is having the longest title reign in about 5 years yet he always has to play second fiddle to The Rock and Cena. It makes all the sense in the world for CM Punk's character to resent The Rock and to hurt The Rock for interfering.

I don't even see why this has to be a heel turn? Ref bumps that cause somebody to miss out on a winning pin attempt happen all the time. How is it Punk's fault that he was pushed into the ref? Wouldn't that be the fault of somebody who pushed him into the ref, if it was anybody's fault at all? Punk didn't ask for Big Show to interfere, either. What is he supposed to do though, not go for a pin attempt when the ref is down? Cena went for a pin attempt when the ref was down. Was that a heel turn? The Rock's interference afterwards was beneficial to Cena and Show's was to Punk. Horse a piece.

Edit: Furthermore, when Cena resented The Rock and did his Fireman's Carry finisher it wasn't a heel turn...But when CM Punk does HIS similar finisher for _the exact same reason_ its a heel turn?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I am loving the heel turn, it can really get very interesting but knowing WWE.. This will be turned into yet another FAILED attempt at getting Cena cheers. CM Punk will drop a few pipebombs, turn into a selfish pussy heel and lose the title to Cena at SummerSlam or at the next PPV and then forgotten and sent to the midcard of doom until he turns face again.

Lets be honest here, WWE has no importance for heels anymore, it always has to be a happy ending to please the kids and this seems like is the end of the road for Punk as the second biggest superstar after Cena. I smell the same old cycle.. A face superstar turns heel, is built as a strong heel and then Cena overcomes the odd.

Seems like its gonna be Rock vs Cena II at WM and CM Punk will be an afterthought. So in the short term, this CM Punk heel turn will be interesting for lets say a month and in a long term it will be the same old shit in the new packaging.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> I'm glad that The Rock got a physical assault for being a smarmy bag of douche to CM Punk..












AND THANK YOU MR FUNK , FOR SAYING WHAT NEEDED TO BE SAID !!


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

just1988 said:


> I loved it, I thought that one segment catapulted Punk into a new league. All of a sudden he seems more of a credible opponent for Rock and somebody who can beat him. I'm really interested to see where they go from here, especially at the Rumble to see who faces Rock. I have a feeling that they may have Punk face Rock and beat him. Then Punk loses the title at Elimination Chamber and then faces/loses to the Rock in a match at Mania whilst some1 else holds the strap.


:cool2 No way is Punk beating the rock, he will be build up to look like he will. But that honour is going to Cena at WM29. Punk will face The rock at RR and EC and lose both times.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

No. It isn't "real" to me but I like it when a character in that milieu, that _UNIVERSE_, behaves naturally. The Rock was being cunty to the guy all night long, proclaiming himself The Great One and the Greatest of All Time and all this nonsense. On CM Punk's night he had two old fuckers in their 40s interfere repeatedly. Why should CM Punk's character want his SHOW that he's the CHAMPION of to end with The Rock getting the rub and posing on the turnbuckles like the cornball twit that his wrestling character is?


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Meh... Punk's turn does very little for me, at least he can be a decent character and promo man now.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Just love all the haters of face Punk are now jumping on the Punk Heel wagon. The IWC got to love 'em.


----------



## Rust in Peace (Apr 2, 2012)

It's just for the rock fued it doesn't mean he's an out and out heel. It makes sense for him to hate the rock (kayfabe wise).


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

It was a fine ending but can't help but feel a Cena heel turn would have infinitely more enticing to keep people tuned in the coming months.
Expecting punk to insult every audience for the next few weeks in another lame attempt to get Cena cheers, seems inevitable Cena is getting his win back from Rocky too.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Bandwagon? Ok. So he'll come out whining and complaining even more than he does as face...yeah. I guess that does appeal to a more bitch made fanbase but to anyone with common sense? It's the same dance and pony show.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

hardyorton said:


> Just love all the haters of face Punk are now jumping on the Punk Heel wagon. The IWC got to love 'em.


1. You're part of the IWC
2. Maybe, just maybe people enjoy heel Punk more? This whole "bandwagon" concept is bullshit.
3. I would get banned for the things I want to say to you right now.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Heel or face, Punk is entertaining and the man. Hopefully he holds the title all the way until the Rumble.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Shame punks turned heel, although cena has attacked rock before now and still stayed face.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> 1. You're part of the IWC
> 2. Maybe, just maybe people enjoy heel Punk more? This whole "bandwagon" concept is bullshit.
> 3. I would get banned for the things I want to say to you right now.


Yes i am 
Oh is it?? 
go ahead son


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm happy with it. Think we'll now have heel/tweener Punk drop and re-win title to Cena for a win before facing The Rock at the rumble which will lead to Cena/Rock II.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

That face Punk makes at :37-:47 is enough to tell me he is heel again. Might sound stupid but it totally reminds me of last year.






It's identical to rebel punk from last year. :25-28


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

I get it, he could be totally justified and it could be a call back to Eve's promo. It is still fucking silly to turn the only new star you've created in the last five years because you don't have the ballsack to do it to the guy who has been stale for the same time period.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

Lol why is everyone syaing punk v rock feud?

Rock wont be here till 2013.

Punk wont keep cena at bay till then


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Someone please put my mind at ease. 

I love heel Punk, but this just reeks of a ploy to keep that cunt Cena as the top dog for all eternity. Please god no.

How dreadfully ironic that if the 1000th episode, which could've been a chance for a fresh start, was just used to keep the "soul crushing status quo"

Cena overcoming the odds against Punk in his ridiculous green t shirt just doesn't bear thinking about.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

I would love to see Cm Puk cutting a Death Before Dishonor III promo next week but with the Dvds and video game on the way it's not gonna happen


----------



## ric6y (Apr 21, 2007)

Rock316AE said:


> Amazing and classic Rock. He also looked fast as hell, almost like his *insane 2001-2002 shape*​. Awesome exchange with Big Show there.


remember 2002 vs eddie and benoit oh .. he at SS last year WENT GREAT also but the less shape cause of pain and jain movie and the type of role .. I'M OVERJOYED WITH THEY SHOW WITH ROCK AND BROCK HOPE THE DO IT WITH BOTH IN 2002 SHAPE AGAIN


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

Marked the hell out


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

What part of the show made you wanna watch RAW 1001? yep, this angle...
Stop saying it's not a good "business" decision, what are you a business fan or a wrestling fan?

Punk IS and always will be a better heel, too bad I predict cena to win the wwe title and face the rock again.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

For the first time in a long time CM punk got a cheer from me. Then again, Cena will probably win.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Cena is winning at SS. This is a Macho Man turn where he was turned to put over the other guys. It's blatantly obvious they are doing Rock/Cena II at RR.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Rated R™ said:


> Are you guys reay for the return of This fire burns?


Why would they change his theme? CoP probably works better for a heel.


----------



## Dirtnose (Aug 15, 2006)

Love that Punk is heel but they make him heel when he is the only legit over main eventing superstar other than Cena because they're to scared to turn Cena heel even though he has been stale for 4 or 5 years now.


----------



## H1R4 (Jan 3, 2012)

Punk nd show vs shena nd Rock at summer slam??? just an idea
and also does cena lose his mitb contract


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Look at my sig. That is all.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Punk is not heel. The Revolution has begun. Welcome to Raw is Punk*



pagi said:


> Lmfao, Punk is a full blown heel, accept it. You cheap shot The fucking Rock while he is giving a heel a people's elbow, you are a heel.



Cena did that too you know  was he a heel? :no:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

People talking about Punk dropping some more pipebombs are just setting themselves up to be disappointed. What happens when Punk doesn't do the pipebomb stuff again? You're going to whine and complain. 

All I'm saying is don't expect too much. I'm excited to hear what Punk has to say next week though.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

H1R4 said:


> Punk nd show vs *shena *nd Rock at summer slam??? just an idea
> and also does *cena lose his mitb contract*


shena? Yes Cena lost his MITB contract.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Punk is not heel. The Revolution has begun. Welcome to Raw is Punk*



Majesty said:


> Cena did that too you know  was he a heel? :no:


1. Punk tried to capitalize on Show knocking Cena out - he was gonna take the cowardly way out - something a face wouldn't do.
2. Punk never even tried saving Cena after the match was over, even though his WWE championship wasn't in jeopardy any more, so that argument goes out the window.
3. Punk interrupted Rock People's Elbowing the biggest heel in the company to cheap shot the man, then even went on and put his finisher on him, all the while making the _"you made me do this"_ face.

How is this not being a heel?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Very good swerve. I wonder why they turned him though. Punk was basically the second biggest face in the WWE. I thought he was doing well as a face.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

Punk got made to look very weak last night.

Cena owned him all match.He knocked punk out and then even after the big show fucked him up he still was going to make punk tap.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Punk as a heel is better than babyface Punk, but I fear he will be a victim of shitty WWE heel booking. Issue not sure I agree with wasting a full year babyface push like Punk got to be used to put Cena over again. Onl;y issue i can see here is if its back to "pipebomb" Punk people won;t boo him.


----------



## southerncross412 (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank god. Just need him to form a stable with Bryan, Cesaro and Ohno(who needs to be called up). Maybe add Ambrose. Enter the cult of personality. Hopefully the Rebelion Era has began.  would love another pipebomb next week but I know the odds of that happening are slim but if it happens then awesome, if not it will still be interesting to hear what Punk has to say.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Another heel turn from Punk? Yawn...


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I think that the match should have got a LOT more time, especially with it being a 3 hour show. 5 minutes into the match CM Punk takes an Attitude Adjustment and he's out for a seeming eternity. Go ahead and rewatch it. Its like a 30 count. Doesn't make any sense when in all their prior title matches CM Punk has kicked out of them or got a rope break repeatedly.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

I marked out when he closelined Rocky. This heel turn was unexpected as fuck. Never did I think Punk would turn heel this soon and that's what made it even better for me. Can't wait till he drops the bomb next week. 

Love how the crowd were still cheering him as well.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

A very welcomed character change for Punk, he had become very stale as a babyface, I'm excited to see where they take this.


----------



## the_ghost (Sep 28, 2009)

SPCDRI said:


> I think that the match should have got a LOT more time, especially with it being a 3 hour show. 5 minutes into the match CM Punk takes an Attitude Adjustment and he's out for a seeming eternity. Go ahead and rewatch it. Its like a 30 count. Doesn't make any sense when in all their prior title matches CM Punk has kicked out of them or got a rope break repeatedly.


You make a good point. Just another typical WWE plot hole. 


Sent from my iPad using VS Free


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh, where to begin, where to begin lol? I just don't know, I really don't. After everything that has happened this past year, Punk turning heel is madness to me and I think the worst thing about it all is what it has confirmed, or re-confirmed should I say since everybody knew it all along; John Cena sits atop the babyface mountain of the WWE as the sole option for a hero. That's it. We're stuck with him. Cena will remain a face since there is no reason at all to turn him now that Punk has turned. The thought of having to put up with that for the next God knows how long is so fucking disheartening I can't even put it into words. Vanilla, boring, stale, self-righteous babyface John Cena in 2012 is not something I want to see. With Punk we had somewhat of an alternative. Now? Now we don't. Like I said, disheartening doesn't even begin to describe my feelings about the ramifications for Cena out of all this. 

As for Punk himself, like I said, I just don't know. He did get heat and he did get booed for what he did which is great considering the amount of support he has built over the past year. Here's the thing though, he got heat for doing what he did to the _Rock_. Is Rock going to be there next week though? No or at least it's highly doubtful. Punk gets heat for attacking Rock. How is he going to sustain that heat when Rock is gone? Put him against Cena and he's going to get cheered. Put him against the majority of other top faces and he's going to get cheered. The Rumble is 6 fucking months away. I have NO faith in them whatsoever to get a heel Punk right from now until then if the plan is indeed Rock/Punk for the title.

And on that note, I really did not want to see a Rock/Punk feud because I've seen it already in John/Dwayne earlier this year. I swear to God if this turns into Dwaaayyyynnneeee, I'm here and you're not I'm not even going to bother watching. Once was enough. 

I think the thing that irks me most about this is that they bumrushed it and I don't quite know why yet. A Punk heel turn was set in stone the second he turned face last year tbh. It was built in with the whole cult of personality thing. I've said it before and I'll say it again, listen to his theme song. I tell you one and one makes three. I exploit you still you love me. Him eventually turning on everybody and saying that he strung us all along for the ride because he IS a cult of personality was set in stone for me and could have been a huge moment but for me this really does feel rushed and without focus. 

I really just don't fucking know about this lol. To say I'm skeptical is quite the understatement. I'm waiting to see what happens with this next week but so far I'm not all that impressed. I'm confused to say the least and I think they've pulled the trigger on this WAY too soon and especially after all they've done to establish him as a babyface over the last year. Why even bother? It just feels like a huge waste to me right now tbh. Why bother investing yourself in anything, any babyface in WWE, when all they do in constantly reinforce that it's Cena or bust? It just isn't worth it anymore.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Punk was getting pretty lame as a face, wasn't doing much interesting at all and he felt restrained. Hopefully this is a tweener thing rather than full heel, so he can edgy and mean but still loveable.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The face situation on RAW right now...

John Cena and...

Santino Marella? I guess? He's the next top face singles champion. Zack Ryder, Alex Riley and guys like that are all undercard to comedy jobber status now. At least with Punk there was a top face option for people who have descended testicles. So the last 8 or 9 months of a babyface Punk is going down the toilet so he can get fed to John Cena? This company desperately needed to create some fresh top face options, especially on RAW, and they just BLEW IT with Punk.


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> People talking about Punk dropping some more pipebombs are just setting themselves up to be disappointed. What happens when Punk doesn't do the pipebomb stuff again? You're going to whine and complain.
> 
> All I'm saying is don't expect too much. I'm excited to hear what Punk has to say next week though.


Speak the truth


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

I wonder how Punk feels about it.

I think it's great. I hate to say it but it did feel like Punk's buzz went when he turned face. Hopefully this time round when he's a top heel at a main event level he can solidify his character assets and then when he eventually turns face again he can use those assets in a bad-ass face way.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

^Very well said Starbuck(Y)
Just seems crazy they invest so much in a top face to replace or at least, stand alongside Cena and then this.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

I was hoping for at least a 20-minute match for the ME. The match was way too short and could have been good to build up to the finish with Rock and Big Show interfering. I understand that DX had to have their 50 minutes, ditto with giving Fozzie Bear some love and let's not forget the disaster that was the Daniel/AJ non-wedding. 

However, I love the ending with Punk turning heel, he's that much more interesting as a heel. Of course, this now means that the turning of him as the top face in the WWE is now dead and buried and we're back to Cena as tops on the mountain. But it was awesome, Punk continuing to be overshadowed so he finally strikes back. Next week will be very interesting to see what he says about the show. 

I don't see Cena beating Punk at Summerslam, I see Punk going over on him, then making sure that Cena can not get another title shot. It will, however, lead to Cena winning the Royal Rumble as that will be the only way he gets another shot. Then, we'll see Cena-Punk at Wrestlemania with SCSA as the referee.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

TheF1BOB said:


> I'm dreading it. Had enough of it last year when he kept breaking kayfabe, trying to be cool with the IWC.
> 
> "HELLO.... DWAYYYNNNEEE". fpalm


The WWE has him down as Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson on their website. I hardly call Punk calling him Dwayne breaking kayfabe when he is known by that name even in the WWE universe.


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

Come on someone make a gif of Rock Hulking out on big-show damnit!


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

When Punk turned heel he still had 40% of the crowd cheering fpalm


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

I know it won't happen but I hope Punk trashes "Cena's" wwe title next week. Also with him turning heel it brings alot more new shit he can do. I think they need to keep the belt on him until the rumble and make him a MEGA Heel then finally have The Great One take it off him.


----------



## GuessWhat: CenaSux (May 21, 2012)

If Punk turned heel only to be fed to Cena, this is all a waste. If Punk has to resort to shenanigans to win from now on, his title reign was a waste.

I will say this. For Punk to turn heel by turning on Rock, it shows that WWE has faith in Punk and are ready to push him farther than they already have. Up until yesterday, the only person close to Rock's level was Cena, but WWE put both Bryan AND Punk in a great segment with him and it now seems that WWE will be pushing Punk farther. Punk turning on Rock was the right move. Had he only turned on Cena, the crowd would still be split in cheers/boos, but to have him turn on Rock solidified his turn and garnered him good heat.

I can definitely see Rock becoming WWE champ at Royal Rumble and then him putting Punk over at Mania29. Whatever happens, it isn't simply a Rock/Cena show anymore. Punk has been thrown in the mix and I am very interested in knowing how things will turn out.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Living Tribunal said:


> Come on someone make a gif of Rock Hulking out on big-show damnit!



bottom of the page here:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/526065-funny-wrestling-pictures-796.html


----------



## YES! YES! YES! (Apr 3, 2012)

Yeah great, now Cena can 1-2-3 Punk easy.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

*summer of punk 2?*

Now punk closed the biggest raw of all time in style with the rock and cena lying on there backs, this could possibly bring back the edgy and eye catching punk we new last summer when he shocked the world with his pipe bombs and speeches, however is this just vince trying to make raw 1000 special or is it the return of the voice of the voiceless giving his one of a kind promos/segments.

Personally i think he will become more edgy and moan about the fact that he was not the top guy and it was always cena or the rock, also will AJ have a part to play with her being the new raw gm, and there recent issues. Fingers crossed we get the punk of old for some time to come (after summerslam as well). Like to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

southerncross412 said:


> Thank god. Just need him to form a stable with Bryan, Cesaro and Ohno(who needs to be called up). Maybe add Ambrose. Enter the cult of personality. Hopefully the Rebelion Era has began.  would love another pipebomb next week but I know the odds of that happening are slim but if it happens then awesome, if not it will still be interesting to hear what Punk has to say.


Why is everyone obsessed with him being in a stable? He's been in enough stables and a new one certainly isn't needed. Stables don't really work out well in modern day WWE either.

Not every top heel has to front a stable.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Honestly the main reason the heel turn shocked was because of the WWE 13 commercial featuring Punk. Just crazy to me that theyre marketing their new video game with a guy that turned heel. Of course it could be like the Hogan/HBK where HBK only played the heel when feuding with Hogan only to go back to being a face when the feud was over.


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

GuessWhat: CenaSux said:


> If Punk turned heel only to be fed to Cena, this is all a waste. If Punk has to resort to shenanigans to win from now on, his title reign was a waste.
> 
> I will say this. For Punk to turn heel by turning on Rock, it shows that WWE has faith in Punk and are ready to push him farther than they already have. Up until yesterday, the only person close to Rock's level was Cena, but WWE put both Bryan AND Punk in a great segment with him and it now seems that WWE will be pushing Punk farther. Punk turning on Rock was the right move. Had he only turned on Cena, the crowd would still be split in cheers/boos, but to have him turn on Rock solidified his turn and garnered him good heat.
> 
> I can definitely see Rock becoming WWE champ at Royal Rumble and then him putting Punk over at Mania29. Whatever happens, it isn't simply a Rock/Cena show anymore. Punk has been thrown in the mix and I am very interested in knowing how things will turn out.


(Y)I agree


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: summer of punk 2?*

Wouldn't it be Summer of Punk 3?


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: summer of punk 2?*

which summer is that only started watching again 2010


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

hopefully this isn't just to get cena over, but punk is a natural heel so I doubt they will feed him to cena like that.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: summer of punk 2?*

no.


----------



## HeavyWeight (Mar 26, 2012)

God Bless America.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

I love to see WWE blurring the lines with face/heel alignment more and more lately. Keeps everyone guessing and on their toes, and opens up the creative envelope a lot more. Bryan, AJ, Jericho and Punk are all in that tweener stage right now.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

I was shouting and jumping around. Not even joking. Was so happy to see Cena lose his cash in. Punk attacking Rock was the icing on the cake.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: summer of punk 2?*



ratedR3:16 said:


> which summer is that only started watching again 2010


Last year's was considered the "Summer of Punk".


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Just realised the Royal Rumble isnt gonna be the main event of the show! Hopefully it isnt Cena/Rock again


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

SPCDRI said:


> I think that the match should have got a LOT more time, especially with it being a 3 hour show. 5 minutes into the match CM Punk takes an Attitude Adjustment and he's out for a seeming eternity. Go ahead and rewatch it. Its like a 30 count. Doesn't make any sense when in all their prior title matches CM Punk has kicked out of them or got a rope break repeatedly.


Why would CM Punk kick out when there's no reason to? Would it not make more sense to conserve his energy instead of trying to prove to the WWE Universe that he wasn't really pinned? What would've been the point?


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

I hope Punk goes back to the heel he was when he was dropping "pipebombs". He's just more natural as a prick. 



CC91 said:


> Just realised the Royal Rumble isnt gonna be the main event of the show! Hopefully it isnt Cena/Rock again


You're right, and I hate that thought. I don't care it's The Rock, the Rumble needs to be last.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

hopefully this heel turn has something to do with the big summer angle wwe is supposed to be planning. lol who am I kidding, they're gonna feed punk to cena.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

The big Summer Angle will be CM Punks dictator reign.


----------



## seano4884 (Jul 24, 2012)

Good to see Punk turning heel or at least turn into a tweener. Good to see Cena basically waste his briefcase shot. Thought it was awesome when Punk prevented Rock from completing the peoples elbow.


----------



## TheJericholic (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm really happy. We have the real CM Punk back now. 
All the bandwagons & little kids will go away now. Sarcasm1 makes a good point. 
He is now heel, but faces are always on the front cover of WWE games. 

Intresting.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Got to laugh at people thinking this is a big deal.

Right now WWE has hardly any heels. You got Show, Del Rio, Ziggler, Miz and thats about it. WWE needed someone to switch over to be the bad guy. Would it be Cena? Which will make WWE lose all the money they make from the kids supporting him? No chance. Would it be Rock? He isn't around much and no matter what he does will always be supported by people. So again no chance.

Which leaves Punk. The least popular of the three. But why turn him heel again? 

Pretty obvious it is simply because WWE know that if they do another Punk vs Cena feud (which is obviously happening now) things need to be different from all the other times. They know that the fans would be split with people wanting Punk to win. Cena would get booed like before. 

Punk will come out and do the whole "tired of being over looked" thing like he did last year and people on here will lap it up once again. When in reality the guy has had one of the best year and a halfs given to any wrestler ever. If he comes out with that stuff again then Punk will be the biggest hypocrite on the planet. One of the longest WWE reigns of the past 10 years.

Punk will feud with Cena and eventually lose the belt to him. I think they will let Punk beat Cena at summerslam and then at Night of Champions which is in Cenas home state Punk will lose the belt. Sort of the reverse of what happened last year. Then at Survivor series the end of the feud will happen with probably The Rock being there setting up the build up for the rumble match between Rock and Cena. 

So while seem to think it will be some great new begining I think in reality it is just a storyline to take the belt off Punk while making Cena take as little flak as possible. While at the same time building the importance of the title for when rock challenges for it.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

CC91 said:


> Just realised the Royal Rumble isnt gonna be the main event of the show! Hopefully it isnt Cena/Rock again


Nah, if they do Cena vs. Rock II then it'll definitely be at 'Mania. Hopefully it'll be Punk vs. Rock maineventing the Rumble.

Anyway, Punk turning heel is a good move since it's more natural for him and WWE have a ton of babyfaces atm. There's obviously Cena, as well as part-time guys like Rock & HHH, as well as Sheamus, Mysterio, Randy Orton and soon Chris Jericho.


----------



## HeavyWeight (Mar 26, 2012)

I loved how when the Rock came out Punk just looked down at his title in a great bad ass way.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

Heel said:


> Nah, if they do Cena vs. Rock II then it'll definitely be at 'Mania. Hopefully it'll be Punk vs. Rock maineventing the Rumble.


moron.

rumble always mainevents.

Oh and im not sure wwe would waste the rock on punk


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Warrior said:


> The big Summer Angle will be CM Punks dictator reign.


With The GM AJ as on his side? 

I would love it


----------



## Pro Royka (Jul 2, 2012)

I don't understand WWE pushing Cena, yeah ok he's the biggest star but that doesn't mean he should always hag the spotlight everytime possible. That relates to Punks push, from here to next year I can't see him being in any bigger position in the future, especially right now turning heel will be the biggest mistake of his career specially of how WWE treats the heels it's disgraceful. Yes he will be more entertaining, but that will just weak Punk chances in being any bigger then he's before as a face. Punk really never had to turn heel, he just needed an edgy attitude thats all. Either ways I wish it just to develop things around and Tweener Punk is the answer and it's my guess. And tbh I marked out big time when he Clotheslined Rocky and GTS'ed him loved it, it felt like it was a big deal because I never thought that will ever happen.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Why do people think they're doing Cena vs Rock II at RR instead of Punk vs Rock? Don't you remember, their match at WM was Once in a lifetime. unk2

If they do Punk vs Rock, I don't see them doing the "You're never here" stuff that Cena was saying since the only reason they did that was to try to get Cena some support from the crowd. But with Punk as a heel they have no reason at all to do that. At most he'll probably still bring it up once or twice but in a heelish way to get himself booed.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Making someone into a massive babyface then turning them heel is what makes it actually relevant.. How people can call it pointless is beyond me.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

I think WWE needs AJ and Punk to be the power couple now. This potentially could be very good. Dictators and just controlling the WWE. But doubt it happens


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

Hopefully we have seen the last of those forced awful lame joke face promos.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I know Punk was one of their top baby faces, but I also like that his character is not so linear. Punk is the type that can be heel or face whenever and still be a top star. A big contrast to Cena.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Amuroray said:


> moron.
> 
> rumble always mainevents.
> 
> Oh and im not sure wwe would waste the rock on punk


Moron? LOL. Someone forget to take their anger medicine today?

If the Rock is wrestling on that show then they'll make an exception and put his match on last. And he probably will face Punk, so boo-hoo for you.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> Making someone into a massive babyface then turning them heel is what makes it actually relevant.. How people can call it pointless is beyond me.


Yes, exactly. Who was the top heel before Punk turned? I can't name them, they are irrelevant. Now we have a legit top guy as a heel, and when's the last time we had a legit top heel? Think, think through the haze of no-name midcard acts being fed to Cena, there was a time...


> I know Punk was one of their top baby faces, but I also like that his character is not so linear. Punk is the type that can be heel or face whenever and still be a top star. A big contrast to Cena.


Cena wouldn't be a top star as a heel, what??


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

This same thing happened to The Rock back in 1998.

He was turning into one of the biggest faces in the company after Summerslam 98. For months, even without talking, he was getting LOD-esque pops. Then, they turned him heel a few months later at Survior Series.

I was getting sick of the end...until Punk knocked The Rock on his ass. I think the slow dejected walk back up the ramp was perhaps the wrong option. Should've shown him in a more defiant light.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

I...am not too sure what to think about this. First of all, to all those that are saying Punk's just a tweener: no way. You don't blindside The Rock and walk out a tweener. Anyone that touches Rock is a heel. Look at how much Cena's reactions have improved since Cena/Rock ended....

If Punk/Rock are going at it, I expect Rocky to win, since Cena already laid down for The Rock, and I expect they'll want Rock to have the credibility of beating Punk before Cena beats him.

If Punk just used Rock to turn heel, and will focus on Cena now, then I pray for Punk, because heels never beat Cena. Punk's just lost his Superman juice, so if Punk/Cena at SS, Punk will be losing.

As for Punk's heel turn in general, I think it's a bad idea. Like, *why the fuck did they make Punk attack Rocky to turn heel. That should have been Cena.* I get that WWE really dosen't need any faces besides Cena right now, but I'd like them to at least try to build another face to Cena's level so that we could get our Cena heel turn >_>. Also, even if they try to revive June 2011 Punk, then they're a year-too-fucking-late. I don't see this heel turn ending well for Punk, since he really can't do better then an 8 month reign...unless they actually let him beat Rocky


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Btw, let the heel Punk circle jerk begin.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

It was brilliant. My favorite part of quite an underwhelming show, but it ended perfectly. Punk attacking The Rock was just awesome (wonder what Rock316AE's thoughts are on this?) and his apparent heel turn is long overdue. That moment established Punk as the top priority in the WWE again, which he should be because he's the WWE Champion for fuck sake.. Prehaps his heel turn will be fueled out of the fact he's been overshadowed by Cena for all of his reign so far and hasn't been in the main-event as he should be as the WWE Champion. Anyway awesome moment. I've always been a fan of Punk, but became a big fan of him after his shoot and I never turned on him when he turned face like most people did, but I'm really glad we've got heel Punk back. We need edgy, controversial, pipe bomb Punk again; it's what made him famous.


----------



## JeremyMG2009 (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't like CM Punk but this was the best heel turn i've ever seen.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

This heel turn makes it even more mind-boggling that they didn't have JR on commentary. If they had Booker T on commentary it would've been miles better as well, just needed somebody to show some fucking emotion.


----------



## Mr Eagles (Apr 6, 2011)

Glad Punk turned heel, but I really hope they don't treat him like shit now. He still needs to hold on to the title for awhile.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> It was brilliant. My favorite part of quite an underwhelming show, but it ended perfectly. Punk attacked The Rock was just awesome (wonder what Rock316AE's thoughts are on this?) and he's apparent heel turn is long overdue. That moment established Punk as the top priority in the WWE again, which he should be because he's the WWE Champion for fuck sake.. Prehaps his heel turn will be fueled out of the fact he's been overshadowed by Cena for all of his reign so far and hasn't been closes shows as he should be as the WWE Champion. Anyway awesome moment. I've always been a fan of Punk, but became a big fan of him after his shoot and I haven't turned on him like the majority did when he turned face again and I'm just glad he's a heel again. We need edgy, controversial, pipe bomb Punk again it's what made him famous.


lesner and hhh are the top priority.

They are main eventing summerslam


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Amuroray said:


> moron.
> 
> rumble always mainevents.
> 
> Oh and im not sure wwe would waste the rock on punk


Royal Rumble 2006. Edge vs Cena.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

If Punk holds the title till RR, he'll be the longest reigning champion in 28 years, and he'll be in the top 10 in total days as WWE champion. Hopefully they keep it on him till then.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

the fuck is rock in the title picture for anyway? let's you know how bad WWE is doing now.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

The Rock not main eventing a ppv unk2


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

greendayedgehead said:


> Yes, exactly. Who was the top heel before Punk turned? I can't name them, they are irrelevant. Now we have a legit top guy as a heel, and when's the last time we had a legit top heel? Think, think through the haze of no-name midcard acts being fed to Cena, there was a time...
> 
> Cena wouldn't be a top star as a heel, what??


More like Cena won't be turn heel after becoming a huge star.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Another 6 months of Punk as champion? No thank you. It's just too much and there's nobody left for him to fight anyways. Cena? Done. Show? Done. Miz? Done. Jericho? Done. Bryan? Done. Kane? Done. The only people left are Orton and Mysterio who he's also already fought but not so recently. Oh and Seamus too. That's not a lot of steam for another 6 months as champion and the only proper face on Raw right now is John Cena lol. It's fucking madness now that I start to think about it. 

I also don't think it's the best time to do an, "I'm overlooked so I turned heel to get the spotlight again and be number 1" stoeyline when HHH/Lesnar is the top program on the show and the Summerslam main event lol. This whole thing just reeks of the usual WWE bumrushed stupidity that eventually ruins everything in the end.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

There's plenty of people for him to face. Cena, Orton, Rey, and HHH if he makes another PPV appearance, plus he doesn't need to defend the title @ Survivor Series since he can be involved in a SS match. So that's only 4 PPVs of defending the title til he loses the title @ RR.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Another 6 months of Punk as champion? No thank you. It's just too much and there's nobody left for him to fight anyways. Cena? Done. Show? Done. Miz? Done. Jericho? Done. Bryan? Done. Kane? Done. The only people left are Orton and Mysterio who he's also already fought but not so recently. Oh and Seamus too. That's not a lot of steam for another 6 months as champion and the only proper face on Raw right now is John Cena lol. It's fucking madness now that I start to think about it.
> 
> I also don't think it's the best time to do an, "I'm overlooked so I turned heel to get the spotlight again and be number 1" stoeyline when HHH/Lesnar is the top program on the show and the Summerslam main event lol. This whole thing just reeks of the usual WWE bumrushed stupidity that eventually ruins everything in the end.


I wouldn't be surprised if Punk feuds with Triple H sometime after he's done with Lesnar as well. Seeing as he thinks Triple H stole the Summerslam spotlight.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 9, 2012)

I think WWE is thinking of putting the belt on Rock at RR so Cena can take it from Him at Mania (And hopefully changes His character at that). But it's probably expecting too much already.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

The Dark Punk Rises ..


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Amuroray said:


> lesner and hhh are the top priority.
> 
> They are main eventing summerslam


I know Triple H and Lesnar and the main-event of Summerslam but that's obvious. It's the icon match. Maybe Punk will be closing more RAW's now. He has to be because I think that's the whole build of his heel turn. He's doesn't want to play second fiddle to Cena anymore. What Eve said to him the other week in that backstage segment was true and maybe finally they're addressing it.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Punk shouldn't lose the title under any circumstance. Another 6 months of Punk holding the belt is what the WWE needs.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

HERE COMES BACK MY BOY!!!!!!

Heel Punk > Everyone!


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

If Punk retains all the way until The Royal Rumble he will be the longest reigning champion since Hulk Hogan in 1984


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

CM Punk is a heel again!!!!!!!!!! and this is how hes gonna finish his career in WWE. I think hes leaving next year


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Ha. I love everyone saying they can't wait for next weeks "pipe bomb." Prepare to wait a LONG time. The best you are gonna get is Punk complaining and blaming Cena about not main eventing and that won't be very interesting after 6 months of us here saying the exact same thing. Let's also not pretend than Punk is gonna suddenly be the big heel in the company who becomes an ass kicking monster. That isn't the WWE's way of booking heels these days. "Big mouthed but ultimately chickenshit" Punk has arrived. Just wait until Punk starts ducking challenges and running out on matches. Just wait until this feud with Cena ends and ultimately nothing changes and Punk goes back to NOT closing the show. 

This was a dumb move honestly. It happened too damned early if Punk is dropping the title to the Rock at RR (As if Punk will ever come close to beating the Rock). Who does heel Punk feud with for the next few months? Orton and Misterio? Then? What about the ratings? People are getting tired of Punk's reign already and he was the 2nd biggest face of the company. A heel Punk holding the title for 6 more months and even the kiddies will be turning the channel.

WWE really should have put over Bryan or Rhodes, or Ziggler, or somebody to help carry this mess. Cena as the only truly over and believable face on RAW..a 3 HOUR RAW no less is nuts. I give it a month before the Punk fans are pulling their hair out the way we Bryan/Ziggler fans have been for the last month.

I won't even start on Bryan's burial last night. Feuding with Charlie Sheen? AJ as GM? Christ in a taxi Vince sure can run something into the ground. Only smart decision all night was pushing the IC title on Miz. Christian doesn't need it. Christian should be holding the World Strap.

Such a fucked up company.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

People saying he fully turned heel are jumping the gun at best right now and wrong at worst. Let's see how this develops next week because Punk can have some reasonable explanations if you really think about it. They wouldn't just have Punk as a face for over a year with all the merchandise sales, sponsors, video game benefits, etc. and then just turn him FLAT OUT heel. There is and will be and explanation for it. We won't truly know until next Monday.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

The Winning One™ said:


> People saying he fully turned heel are jumping the gun at best right now and wrong at worst. Let's see how this develops next week because Punk can have some reasonable explanations if you really think about it. They wouldn't just have Punk as a face for over a year with all the merchandise sales, sponsors, video game benefits, etc. and then just turn him FLAT OUT heel. There is and will be and explanation for it. We won't truly know until next Monday.


yeah , but as long as Lawler went all crazy on him , and he had that heel glare with the fans , i doubt that he'll be a face once again next week 

although i do think that this heel turn is only temporarily and will fade within two or three months


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

The Winning One™;11790065 said:


> People saying he fully turned heel are jumping the gun at best right now and wrong at worst. Let's see how this develops next week because Punk can have some reasonable explanations if you really think about it. They wouldn't just have Punk as a face for over a year with all the merchandise sales, sponsors, video game benefits, etc. and then just turn him FLAT OUT heel. There is and will be and explanation for it. We won't truly know until next Monday.


Ahhhh yes, the 'tweener' myth. Punk's a heel now.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Has the WWE ever addressed what happens to a MiTB opportunity when they win the match by DQ?

Doesn't seem fair at all that a guy should lose his MiTB because he got attacked during the match. Maybe they'll give Cena the briefcase back.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

WWE only turned Punk heel because he was getting too close to their golden boy Cena. That's it. Punk will now be Cena's bitch, running away and winning unfairly.

Ugh.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Which will be sad because that completely squanders the Punk June promo last year, the Summer of Punk, and the progression of CM Punk as a star for over a year.

Call it a "tweener" myth all you want. Your choice. I just will reserve judgment till Monday.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

There's absolutely no way he's going to be anything but a fully fledged heel and it's absurd to say otherwise. He turned on the two biggest babyfaces in the business.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Trifektah said:


> Has the WWE ever addressed what happens to a MiTB opportunity when they win the match by DQ?
> 
> Doesn't seem fair at all that a guy should lose his MiTB because he got attacked during the match. Maybe they'll give Cena the briefcase back.


Found that stupid that WWE did this. If Cena were to lose the briefcase, why couldnt he have just been pinned or something. And this also puts a flaw in the MITB cashin, meaning if someone can lose briefcase by getting DQed, whoever is getting cashed in on, could just get DQed or even just walk out of the match, retain the title, and the MITB would be done


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

It's also absurd to fully believe that theory until Monday because there can be many ways to go with the angle and many interpretations of where it goes. For all you know there could be a bigger picture behind all of it. If you want to think he's a full fledged heel now, go ahead. I'm not stopping you. It isn't absurd to say that, at best however, he is a tweener.

But it's all one man's interpretation, of course.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

The Winning One™ said:


> It's also absurd to fully believe that theory until Monday because there can be many ways to go with the angle and many interpretations of where it goes. For all you know there could be a bigger picture behind all of it. If you want to think he's a full fledged heel now, go ahead. I'm not stopping you. It isn't absurd to say that, at best however, he is a tweener.
> 
> But it's all one man's interpretation, of course.


I don't think it's at all absurd to 100% think that CM Punk screwing JOHN CENA and attacking THE ROCK, before showing clear disdain for the crowd, means that he's a fully-fledged heel.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

If Punk is turning heel to feud with Cena, it makes him more face to the IWC doesn't it? Haha. I love it. Cause now we get to see Punk to shoot on the trash like Cena in the WWE. He's the IWC Dark Knight, he's whatever we need him to be. And right now, we need him to play the villan.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

If they really wanted to do a big Summer thing then Punk turning full heel is pretty big now. But tweener is still an option.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I think Punk's a heel. Not helping Cena made him look like a coward and backstabber. Then he took a cheap shot at the Rock when he wasn't looking. Personally, I wished he was a tweener/face. If they did him right I feel he would be better than as a heel. I also don't think he's going to get booed against Cena. Maybe he might get the crowd to do it since he's great as a heel, but I doubt the common attending fan can get over their hate for Cena in order to boo Punk.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Clear disdian? Lol try clear indifference. He didn't go either way with his facial reactions. He always has had a personal disdain for the Rock. He has never been a real buddy buddy guy with Cena. He did what he was suppose to do as a champion. He could have been smart to let Show beat Cena down (probably didn't expect Show for the DQ finish) and send Rock a clear message that he is a threat to take the title off of. I wish we could have gotten a promo from him after all that because then it would have clearly explained everything but we didn't. So I won't jump the gun and officially claim him as a full fledged heel until Monday where a promo WILL be expected. We'll see how it carries.

Really he's a tweener/"Shawn Michaels heel when against Hogan in 05" heel guy right now, in my opinion.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Punk played us all, he is like a false prophet. Imagine he says he did the good guy thing just to trick everybody.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> If Punk is turning heel to feud with Cena, it makes him more face to the IWC doesn't it? Haha. I love it. Cause now we get to see Punk to shoot on the trash like Cena in the WWE. He's the IWC Dark Knight, he's whatever we need him to be. And right now, we need him to play the villan.


You've seen how WWE books heels. They talk a big game but get raped in the ring by Cena. Think Punk will be any different?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Which is fine. I know Punk is a snake false prophet, modern embodiment of Charles Manson. He could be a heel as we speak, sure. I just think there can also be room to say that he's a tweener. That's why I do not and will not jump the gun until I, and we, get a full explanation on Monday.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

The good thing is, at least the WWE title is on front page again.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

If you wanna get technical, he didn't turn heel. Rock basically called him out earlier, and Punk replied back physically. Cena did the same thing to The Rock on the last Raw before WrestleMania 27, and HE sure as hell didn't turn heel.

But this is pro wrestling, and if someone attacks a top babyface, you're a monster. Lawler was pretty quick to say "Has Punk turned his back on the WWE Universe?". That shouldn't have been said this week.

Punk's justified in turning heel, if you can really say that. He never really turned face to begin with, we all just started cheering him because of his rebellious attitude, and the company pushed him as a face afterward.

I like the possibilities it opens up, and I really like the strong chance that Punk could actually remain WWE Champion until the Rumble to go up against The Rock. If he does that, he'll be the longest-reigning Champ since the 80's. Make it happen, WWE.

Can't wait to hear what Punk says next week.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Exactly.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

I didn't see a heel turn. I don't know what everyone else is talking about. We will see next week. 

RAW needs to end in cliffhangers more often...


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Finally the Punk has kicked the Rock's ass! #BootsToAsses


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Besides, Punk was going to be booed either way he approached the Rock, verbally or physically.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Dude, Punk's a heel. The fuck with all this tweener shit? He may end up a tweener based on reactions in certain cities etc but that was a heel turn.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

The Winning One™ said:


> Besides, Punk was going to be booed either way he approached the Rock, verbally or physically.


He got booed for saying "I'm going to beat you" so of course he's going to get booed for attacking him.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

lets face it, the whole world and more importantly , the iwc know for a fact that cm punk face was getting stale, its time for punk to go back to his roots and go back to do what he does best and thats be a heel and drop those pipe bombs, can't wait to see how this unfolds


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I agree with people saying he may not have turned heel. I think he might be going back to his rebel persona again plus his character has never been a fan of both men.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

If he does wind up turning heel, I already have this feeling that the commentary and everything on it is going to be annoying. It already happened with the "WHY ISN'T HE HELPING CENA WHY?" So if the true turn is coming next week, I hope it's via a Punk pipebomb and not everyone else questioning his actions.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

Finishing the show with Punk was a terrible move. Cena should have won the title and the show should have ended with a face-off with The Rock.


----------



## mcc4374 (Oct 19, 2010)

The Absolute said:


> Heel Punk > Face Punk.


2011 Tweener Punk > Heel Punk.

Hopefully we get that Punk back.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

-The guy didn't help Cena when Big Show was pounding on him
-He soon attacked the most over babyface in the business without being provoked
-Lawler said he turned his back on the fans

He's a heel. All of his tweets beforehand, as well as the overshadowing they went on about for the last 2 weeks should have been clues for you people.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

AttitudeOutlaw said:


> Finishing the show with Punk was a terrible move. Cena should have won the title and *the show should have ended with a face-off with The Rock.*


Yes, because we haven't seen enough of that this year.


----------



## Xmaspast (Apr 2, 2012)

AttitudeOutlaw said:


> Finishing the show with Punk was a terrible move. Cena should have won the title and the show should have ended with a face-off with The Rock.


Not sure if troll, or just bad taste.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

AttitudeOutlaw said:


> Finishing the show with Punk was a terrible move. Cena should have won the title and the show should have ended with a face-off with The Rock.


Actually no it shouldn't have.. That would have been terrible and more of the same crap we got last year. It's time for something new.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

CM Punk turned heel. That's it. D Bryan has been somewhat of a tweener but Punk is gonna obviously do a promo next week talking about how he's been undervalued or underappreciated. Some shit like that. Hopefully he doesn't cry or whine and disguise them as "pipe bomb" comedy promos again. That's not good enough. Especially with Bryan being so damn good on the mic right now.


One thing I didn't like either was Daniel Bryan not being apart of those Match poll options for the Rock. I suspect that match would of gotten alot of votes..probably more than even the CM Punk match.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

This has planted the seeds for Punk to deliver one of the best promos in recent times. It's a golden opportunity.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Marv95 said:


> -The guy didn't help Cena when Big Show was pounding on him


Why should he? Cena was his opponent and he was trying to keep his title.



> -He soon attacked the most over babyface in the business without being provoked


The same babyface who said he was going to challenge for the title in January, effectively making him an enemy to Punk.



> -Lawler said he turned his back on the fans


So what? Because he attacked a potential threat to his reign and let another potential threat get taken out? Nothing about that screams heel to me. 

None of that says heel turn to me. And if that's gonna be their way to do it, it's a shitty heel turn. This is more a teaser than anything. Again, if heel Punk is coming, he needs to cement it next week.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

If Punk goes back to the character he was during the Summer of Punk, then I am ecstatic. But, if he just turned full blown heel, then I'm really pissed off. The dumbest move WWE would have made in a long time. I guess we'll see Monday, but right now I can't say I'm happy about this.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

If Punk drops a pipe bomb and announces he has gone back to square one in the change aspect he has got alot to pick at Steph and Triple H being hypocrites, Vince losing it choosing AJ Lee as the GM WTF Ric Flair is free from TNA and willing to do anything for WWE so they pick AJ Lee which kills all momentium of the power couple they had going with AJ and D-Bryan.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Why should he? Cena was his opponent and he was trying to keep his title.


Um, it was after the bell rung. The title wasn't in danger by then. Guy turned his back on him after shaking his hand.



> The same babyface who said he was going to challenge for the title in January, effectively making him an enemy to Punk.


January's a LONG ways away. Why attack him _now_? And it's not like he was insulted or physically provoked or anything.



> So what? Because he attacked a potential threat to his reign and let another potential threat get taken out? Nothing about that screams heel to me.


The _way_ it was played out totally said "heel turn". Lawler basically said he turned his back on the fans.


----------



## commanderzzz (Apr 4, 2012)

Finally old punk is back!!! Hope him change his old theme in next week....tired of the current theme and pipe Bomb of him


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Why should he? Cena was his opponent and he was trying to keep his title.
> 
> So what? Because he attacked a potential threat to his reign and let another potential threat get taken out? Nothing about that screams heel to me.


Did you even watch RAW? Big Show was beating the shit out of Cena after the match and Punk was just chillin watching. Then you know he kinda attacked the most over face in the company and yes attacking Rock "as a potential threat to his reign" makes sooooo much sense because the effects of that GTS are gonna last until the rumble in Janurary...6 months from now... GENIUS on Punk's part!!!!


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

Lmao at the people that don't think Punk turned heel. Can't wait to see Punk doing what he does best.


----------



## Xmaspast (Apr 2, 2012)

TJTheGr81 said:


> So what? Because he attacked a potential threat to his reign and let another potential threat get taken out? Nothing about that screams heel to me.


That actually screams pretty heel in wrestling terms. Faces are expected to help people, even their enemies, in the interests of fairness. That's what The Rock did. He came out and defended Cena, despite his rivalry with him, while Punk watched from the turnbuckle. Punk then attacked The Rock without provocation and had no problem taking advantage of the situation to remain champion. That's what heels do.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Ekaf said:


> Lmao at the people that don't think Punk turned heel. Can't wait to see Punk doing what he does best.


I've been wondering about that myself. Most serious Punk marks loved his heel work, but there seem to be some who have the 'say it ain't so' syndrome.

_Say it ain't so, Punk. Say it ain't so! Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah._


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Marv95 said:


> Um, it was after the bell rung. The title wasn't in danger by then. Guy turned his back on him after shaking his hand.
> 
> 
> January's a LONG ways away. Why attack him _now_? And it's not like he was insulted or physically provoked or anything.


It's called sending a message. Punk's made it clear on WWE TV before that he's not exactly Rock's biggest fan, and we know Rock won't be on TV for a while, so why NOT attack him then to send the message "I'll see you at the Rumble." 



> The _way_ it was played out totally said "heel turn". Lawler basically said he turned his back on the fans.


He only said that because Punk didn't help Cena, boo hoo. They may have wanted it to look that way but Punk didn't play it that way. He looked conflicted and the only thing he was sure of was attacking Rock.



TheVoiceless said:


> Did you even watch RAW? Big Show was beating the shit out of Cena after the match and Punk was just chillin watching. Then you know he kinda attacked the most over face in the company and yes attacking Rock "as a potential threat to his reign" makes sooooo much sense because the effects of that GTS are gonna last until the rumble in Janurary...6 months from now... GENIUS on Punk's part!!!!


BECAUSE ROCK IS NOT GOING TO BE ON TV EVERY WEEK. Do people not get that. in order to maximize the potential of a feud with Punk and Rock they have to take big steps any time Rock is available. We probably won't see Rock again until later this year, and he's got something to address when he comes back. THAT'S why Punk did it last night instead of waiting.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I am not fully convinced Punk is turning full heel (although I would have no problem with that, heel Punk is the best Punk) Sure it will work against The Rock, but like others have said, when The Rock isn't there who are they gonna throw the "ediger" heel version of Punk up against and have him not get cheered? I am thinking its a full heel turn but am keeping my fingers crossed that we are getting tweener Punk from last summer back. 

I am very interested to hear Punk's promo on next week's Raw and the reaction he gets from the crowd.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL, this reminds me of when people thought Punk didn't turn heel after cashing in the MITB on Jeff Hardy a few years ago. Denial is a beautiful thing...


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> LOL, this reminds me of when people thought Punk didn't turn heel after cashing in the MITB on Jeff Hardy a few years ago. Denial is a beautiful thing...


But he DIDN'T. Not immediately anyway. I think people are just jumping to the conclusion that he's going to eventually do it so they're flat out calling last night the turn. In reality, Punk didn't truly turn until a few weeks AFTER he cashed in on Hardy and I think that's what this situation is. I don't think he won't turn, but it hasn't really happened yet.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I think we all know what he's gonna say. 

His whole promo will be based around that he's been the WWE champion for 8 months and he has main evented once. He's been overshadowed by Rock and Cena. Blah blah.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

TJTheGr81 said:


> But he DIDN'T. Not immediately anyway. I think people are just jumping to the conclusion that he's going to eventually do it so they're flat out calling last night the turn. In reality, Punk didn't truly turn until a few weeks AFTER he cashed in on Hardy and I think that's what this situation is. I don't think he won't turn, but it hasn't really happened yet.




Punk turned heel last night. There is no jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Are many ppl on here new wrestling fans. Yes they could choose not to turn him afterall but everything he did in the end screams heel. Faces are supposed to help eachother out. Big Show was kicking someones ass and Kofi and Truth came out. Faces are all high and mighty. Punk just stood there in the same ring while Show brutalized Cena. Then he attacks the Rock by surprise and.hits the GTS on him.

Im excited but confused seeing how Punk was the number 2 face in wwe. Cant wait for his promo and to see how Cena reacts next week.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

As long as Punk doesn't become some typical heel than I'm fine. It would be pretty stupid do that to his character right now. He'd only be fed to The Rock who will in turn lose to Cena at Wrestlemania.


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

CM Punk is really playing the Macho Man to John Cena's Hulk Hogan. Which leaves Sheamus in the Ultimate Warrior role and Randy Orton playing Jake the Snake. Alberto Del Rio is the Million Dollar Man.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

FoxyRoxy said:


> They turned the most over babyface heel and Cena who's been booed for years is still being forced on the crowd.
> 
> Just...great.


Pretty much. I don't think he's full fledged heel. It'll be back to the 50/50 tweener he was last year. He's on the cover of WWE 13 and has a DVD coming out... he'll be pipebombing to steal his spotlight back, take the shine from Cena and become the new face of the company(but just not as a traditional face)


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

All i ask is, he still kicks ass in the ring, and doest suddenly stop getting clean wins.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

Another funny note:

Everybody wanting 2011 tweener rebel Punk to return so he can drop a "pipebomb".

When all you saw back then was people bitching and complaining about how his shoots were cringeworthy and unwatchable, how he kept breaking kayfabe, and how the concept of a "pipebomb" was corny.

People were saying how Triple H owned him on the mic all summer and how they wanted Punk off of their TV screen.

We stuck by the guy through his rough patch, while 80% of the forum bashed him to hell, and now that is face run has gone stale you're begging for his old character (that you hated) back? 

Fuck you guys.

unk2


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

So a heel has never had a DVD come out before?


----------



## dave 1981 (Jan 11, 2006)

When you think about it CM Punk has feuded with every single heel on Raw since the middle of last year in Chris Jericho, Alberto Del Rio, Dolph Ziggler and Bryan Danielson and the others over on SmackDown in Wade Barrett, Cody Rhodes, Damien Sandow and Antonio Cesaro are either injured, need to be built up or nowhere near ready. A heel turn makes so much sense for CM Punk seeing as it allows him to work with a lot of others and will also hopefully see him regain that edge in his character that he had last summer or at least pre Summerslam last year anyway.

People on these forums have been clamouring for Rock/Punk since The Rock returned last year as in the words of many others on here it's "the feud with the best potential mic work in the world" and "CM Punk would carry The Rock to his greatest match" so people should be happy that they seem to be heading somewhere together. I imagine the long term goal is the big Cena/Rock rematch which i'm all for because now they have the history they could have a potentially epic feud over the course of just five or six weeks and we all know it will draw HUGE which is what WWE wants as regardless of whether we accept it or not WWE is a business and wants to make money over pleasing The IWC i'd imagine.

CM Punk turning heel gives Raw a real top heel that when booked right is believable in beating absolutely anyone which is something Raw has been lacking since Randy Orton in 2009. It looks as if Chris Jericho is turning babyface whilst Brock Lesnar probably won't be around after Summerslam until early 2013 at the earliest so unless people want to see Raw become a weekly show which is simply two big babyfaces in John Cena and CM Punk going over mid carders every week and on PPV then people should be happy. Cena/Punk has shown the chemistry between them is brilliant and they could easily trade the WWE title between them through to the end of the year to make us wonder which one will face The Rock at The Royal Rumble.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Heel Punk > Face Punk.

Based on how the show ended (Punk on top of Show, Cena and Rock) that Punk will be booked better than most heels lately.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

The-Rock-Says said:


> So a heel has never had a DVD come out before?


I'm sure there has been.... Jericho was the last one to come to mind in the last few years... but Punk as a heel with a DVD and video game cover is... IDK. Doesnt make sense business-wise.

I mean, I'ma Punk fan regardless, just wanted to see my boy get to shine as the no. 1 face in the company. It just seems like WWE is so hellbent on staying up Cena's ass that they couldnt let Punk get over him as the no. 1 face.

I mean, Punk's been a face(pretty good face and over as heel) for less than a full year and he turns. Cena's been a stale ass face for 8 years, and now is once again alone at the top of the mountain as the no. 1 face. Punk was giving Cena a run for his money, and then this? IDK, kinda bittersweet since Cena is once again the top face with no competition. Oh well.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Well, he might not be the number 1 Face, but you can damn sure bet he will be far and away the number 1 Heel in the WWE.

With a Raw packed with stars such at The Rock, Triple H, Cena, Lesnar, Undertaker, Shawn Michaels etc, the one guy everyone is talking about is CM Punk.

Summer of Punk III


----------



## TheRock316 (Apr 18, 2003)

I liked the turn but the thing is will Punk be hated next week if he is in the ring with Cena?


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

RAW was dreadful for me. Turning CM Punk wasn't the wise move at all. 
All the credibility of CM Punk will now disappear. The booking will be horrible. He will be now chickenshit heel nº7852.
If there was a slight possibility of Cena turning heel is now over. Now we have to see Cena overcoming the "odds" until he retire.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Don't get me wrong. If he is a heel and is cemented that notion on Monday, then fine I'm mostly for it if it benefits him long terms. I can just see other ways on how this can be played, is all.


----------



## Jags (Jul 13, 2011)

I like it, CM Punk back to the heel although the WWE with their bookings could really screw this over for Punk but I suppose we will have to wait and see.

#HeelPunk


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

AttitudeOutlaw said:


> Finishing the show with Punk was a terrible move. Cena should have won the title and the show should have ended with a face-off with The Rock.


no , just no ..


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm not totally on board with this. Granted Punk will be more entertaining as a heel, but he was getting close to usurping Cena as the top face - which is probably why they turned him... Vince was sweating that self-made man Punk, might actually topple his manufactured, corporate collossus. However, going against Rock... well this is THE career-making fued that Punk needs - and it will be, IF they book him as a legitimate threat to Rocky and not a whiny, cowardly heel, and with Punk now having creative control over his character, it should be the former. People seem to be forgetting that Punk's new contract, and increasing backstage influence, safe-guards him against being booked like he was last time he was heel. 



Amuroray said:


> *lesner and hhh are the top priority*.
> 
> They are main eventing summerslam


After last night, Lesn*a*r and HHH are pretty much an afterthought now - not that the angle was all that interesting to begin with.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

mblonde09 said:


> I'm not totally on board with this. Granted Punk will be more entertaining as a heel, but he was getting close to usurping Cena as the top face - which is probably why they turned him... Vince was sweating that self-made man Punk, might actually topple his manufactured, corporate collossus. However, going against Rock... well this is THE career-making fued that Punk needs - and it will be, IF they book him as a legitimate threat to Rocky and not a whiny, cowardly heel, and with Punk now having creative control over his character, it should be the former. *People seem to be forgetting that Punk's new contract, and increasing backstage influence, safe-guards him against being booked like he was last time he was heel. *
> 
> 
> After last night, Lesn*a*r and HHH are pretty much an afterthought now - not that the angle was all that interesting to begin with.


Agree 100%. He's on a different level with far greater importance now, than he was last year at this time, and officials and punk himself will make sure not to place him in uncompromising situations.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Tweeners don't exist, sorry.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

I understand the timing of this may have been off but clearly atleast IMO Heel punk is far Better than face punk. I'm just worried how they will book him. Because heels rarely go over... But I liked the ending, but it definitely showed me that a Cena heel turn won't happen.. Ever.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

All that impressive creative control and he's main evented 1 PPV during his entire reign. Yup. Things are looking up.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> All that impressive creative control and he's main evented 1 PPV during his entire reign. Yup. Things are looking up.


Okay since a lot of people have applauded you for it, it's my turn, awesome sig. Steph is such a milf.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Happenstan said:


> You've seen how WWE books heels. They talk a big game but get raped in the ring by Cena. *Think Punk will be any different?*


Yes, because like I said, Punk's contract and growing backstage stroke, affords him creative influence and creative control. This is not the same Punk that was buried by Taker for not wearing a suit, and demoted to appearing in dark matches. 



Xmaspast said:


> Not sure if troll, or just bad taste.


60% troll, 40% bad taste, I'd say. Just ignore him anyway.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Starbuck said:


> All that impressive creative control and he's main evented 1 PPV during his entire reign. Yup. Things are looking up.


I guess we have another 2-3 years of WWE being planet Cena after this.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> All that impressive creative control and he's main evented 1 PPV during his entire reign. Yup. Things are looking up.


This. I am a Punk fan, he's my favorite currently, but with all this creative control, I'd suspect we get better promos than "gigantic toolboxes", "goatface" and etc.... and him main eventing a few PPVs at least.... But we'll see where this goes I guess


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

I loved the way Raw ended last night. When Punk hit Rock with that clothesline, I marked big time. Then, when he hit the GTS, I just started a slow golf clap. I much rather prefer Punk as a heel, or tweener.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

It does seem like WWE knew that Punk was the only one who could overtake Cena as the no. 1 guy in the company, thus the heel turn to create distance and keep Cena at the top of the mountain AGAIN. And AGAIN. And AGAIN. 

Though I enjoyed Punk standing tall over Rock and Cena, I can only hope he's a tweener(he will be, since fans will cheer for him anyway)


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Wouldn't be surprised if Punk asked to turn heel. It's no secret that he prefers that role and in a recent interview he described his face character as being 'corny' so I doubt he enjoyed it too much.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Rather than turn the guy who actually needs freshening up and who a lot of fans have been desperate to see a change in, they instead turn the guy they just turned last year because...well, I don't know why tbh. If Punk ends up going over Rock then I take back everything I say on the matter. But, if this leads us to Rock/Cena II for the title at Mania then :lmao. There's nothing else you can even do but laugh.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Rather than turn the guy who actually needs freshening up and who a lot of fans have been desperate to see a change in, they instead turn the guy they just turned last year because...well, I don't know why tbh. If Punk ends up going over Rock then I take back everything I say on the matter. But, if this leads us to Rock/Cena II for the title at Mania then :lmao. There's nothing else you can even do but laugh.


To be fair, even if they decided to keep Punk as a babyface it's unlikely he'd have been the main match at Mania and WWE still probably would have done Rock/Cena II.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Dont think this is a full on heel turn. He will just go back to being the badass rebel tweener he was last summer. 

Fuckin fantastic!


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Starbuck said:


> Rather than turn the guy who actually needs freshening up and who a lot of fans have been desperate to see a change in, they instead turn the guy they just turned last year because...well, I don't know why tbh. If Punk ends up going over Rock then I take back everything I say on the matter. But, if this leads us to Rock/Cena II for the title at Mania then :lmao. There's nothing else you can even do but laugh.


As long as WWE cares about being politically correct the company will continue to revolve around Planet Cena. That is why they have made no real effort in giving Cena anything the fans can really get behind because when it comes to John Cena they would rather be politically correct then entertaining.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> Dont think this is a full on heel turn. He will just go back to being the* badass rebel tweener* he was last summer.
> 
> Fuckin fantastic!


N'awwwwwww, WF and their tweeners.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Better a tweener than a generic babyface no?


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

Let's just hope that Punk gets to close the show as champion all the time now... regardless of if he faces Cena or not.

Plus, Punk turning heel would HAVE to solidify the fact that he will keep the title until Royal Rumble right??? Would make no sense for him to lose the belt and be a heel.... just wouldnt. Or even a tweener


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

The Hardcore Show said:


> As long as WWE cares about being politically correct the company will continue to revolve around Planet Cena. That is why they have made no real effort in giving Cena anything the fans can really get behind because when it comes to John Cena they would rather be politically correct then entertaining.


Political correctness has nothing to do with the problems the WWE has. You can bring back the attitude era stuff and the product would still be shit because the WWE's creative infrastructure is damaged.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Marty Vibe said:


> This same thing happened to The Rock back in 1998.
> 
> He was turning into one of the biggest faces in the company after Summerslam 98. For months, even without talking, he was getting LOD-esque pops. Then, they turned him heel a few months later at Survior Series.
> 
> I was getting sick of the end...until Punk knocked The Rock on his ass. I think the slow dejected walk back up the ramp was perhaps the wrong option. Should've shown him in a more defiant light.


I had this thought as I was going to sleep late last night. It's interesting as a parallel, because each heel turn took place in St. Louis.



kennedy=god said:


> This heel turn makes it even more mind-boggling that they didn't have JR on commentary. If they had Booker T on commentary it would've been miles better as well, just needed somebody to show some fucking emotion.


Agreed. JR would have killed it for Punk's heel turn. Lawler and Cole were lukewarm as they almost always are.



Carcass said:


> If Punk holds the title till RR, he'll be the longest reigning champion in 28 years, and he'll be in the top 10 in total days as WWE champion. Hopefully they keep it on him till then.


Agreed. Now that they've turned him, there's no point in cutting his reign short, especially since it's going to feel like he's had two WWE Championship reigns in one at that time--eight months as babyface WWE Champion, six months as heel WWE Champion.



Starbuck said:


> Another 6 months of Punk as champion? No thank you. It's just too much and there's nobody left for him to fight anyways. Cena? Done. Show? Done. Miz? Done. Jericho? Done. Bryan? Done. Kane? Done. The only people left are Orton and Mysterio who he's also already fought but not so recently. Oh and Seamus too. That's not a lot of steam for another 6 months as champion and the only proper face on Raw right now is John Cena lol. It's fucking madness now that I start to think about it.
> 
> I also don't think it's the best time to do an, "I'm overlooked so I turned heel to get the spotlight again and be number 1" stoeyline when HHH/Lesnar is the top program on the show and the Summerslam main event lol. This whole thing just reeks of the usual WWE bumrushed stupidity that eventually ruins everything in the end.


Have to respectfully disagree as far as the first point goes, *Starbuck*. There really is no such thing as "too much" when it comes to trying to establish _anyone_ on the roster as something resembling a star in the league of John Cena/The Rock/Triple H/The Undertaker/Brock Lesnar. I still question the move to turn him but now that they've done it, to have him lose his championship anytime soon (which under my definition means almost any time before Survivor Series or so) would make him look even stupider than any "I'm sick of being overlooked and because of that I'm now a heel again, lulz!" storyline they could cook up for him would/does by itself. 

I think Punk feuding with Triple H again this fall is almost inevitable. Trips will probably exit WWE for a solid two or two and a half months after Summerslam, but come back to feud with Punk going into Survivor Series, perhaps. 

Up to that point, bringing Orton back to have more of a 50/50 feud with one another rather than the kind of feud they had in late winter/spring 2011 which was all about feeding Punk to Orton (and I understand why based on the real-life circumstances for both men) could be compelling. They'd be utterly foolish to turn Orton heel for another six months now that Punk's turned, it would just be stupid and frankly turning Orton heel remains such an undertaking... If it were designed to put Sheamus over in the end it could be constructive but WWE has failed to give Sheamus the kind of menacing challenge that would seal the relationship between the audience and he as World Heavyweight Champion. If/when Mark Henry returns, they could have Henry and Sheamus feud to Hell in a Cell with Sheamus narrowly coming out on top, then, in a fit of wild booking, even have Lesnar/Sheamus at Survivor Series (seems so unlikely but I could even see Orton not being given the opportunity to work with Lesnar as punishment for the suspension and/or simply protecting their investment since Orton now has two strikes on him), and after all of that they could perhaps turn Orton heel one day. 

So, if I were booking, Punk would go over Cena one way or another at Summerslam, then Orton reappears and feuds with Punk through Night of Champions and Hell in a Cell while Sheamus defends against the returning Mark Henry or returning Wade Barrett or whoever over on Smackdown. Punk's cheating at NoC leads to the HIAC match between Orton and he, Orton almost wins the championship but somehow Punk escapes with the belt. Orton now has motivation to potentially turn heel (the storyline of Sheamus overtaking his spot on Smackdown exists but seems kind of rote now that they're apparently going with a turn for Punk based on similar motives on Raw) in the late fall around Survivor Series just as Lesnar/Sheamus happens (but again, turning Orton anytime soon following Punk's turn would seem foolish on WWE's part). Anyway, once Orton/Punk is finished, Triple H returns and says Punk's gone too far, etceteras, match at Survivor Series, but Triple H still isn't truly close to 100% since Lesnar probably almost kills him at Summerslam, enabling Punk to go over. Throw whatever filler for TLC together like they did this past year with Del Rio and Miz, and you're there for Royal Rumble time and Rock. 

They could keep Orton on both shows, with him working his hot, heavy WWE Championship feud with Punk on Raw and simply appearing on Smackdown to give midcarders like Sandow or whoever the rub of merely working with him while Sheamus holds the Smackdown's main event fort.

Lesnar/Sheamus probably won't happen anyway, and there's a chance we won't see another incarnation of Trips/Punk... It's fairly clear to me that WWE had Punk turn heel last night chiefly because they wanted a "big moment" to close out their 1,000th Raw episode, and Punk wants to work with The Rocks and Austins of the world and only through a heel turn was that a possibility. 

WWE _needs_ a strong heel champion, though, since they've turned their WWE Champion heel, and it serves as a pressure valve for Sheamus over on Smackdown, as he's given the green light to continue dominating as the babyface World Heavyweight Champion there. WWE simply needs a legitimate 1B to Cena's 1A and I think the sorrowful truth is that, considering the utter hopelessness of the cause of turning Cena heel (at least for the foreseeable future, I'm afraid, as I wrote last night here) the only way to make it truly happen was to either have Punk go over Cena cleanly (not happening) or turn him. Unfortunately, WWE has had a rotten track record with booking heels for years now, and as you stated in this thread, the odds are that Punk will actually receive more cheers than Cena in many cities. Punk's going to have to reach deep down to make himself detestable to even smarky fans so it'll be interesting to see how and what he does with this, and to evaluate whether or not WWE will, once again, foolishly cut someone off at the knees just when they need the most protection merely because he's a heel. 

I'd like to be more optimistic about all of this but I can't be, and yet there are truly some little pieces of evidence and clues strewn about that suggest they might actually not completely fuck this up for once... Eh... Nah, they probably will.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Heel said:


> To be fair, even if they decided to keep Punk as a babyface it's unlikely he'd have been the main match at Mania and WWE still probably would have done Rock/Cena II.


The thing is though, Punk turns heel and Cena is still top babyface. Punk stays babyface and Cena is still top babyface. Anybody gets a main event babyface push and Cena is still top babyface. He's their top guy, their go to guy, their bottom line. Nobody will ever truly be able to ascend to the top of the babyface mountain with John Cena still sitting there smiling his ass off. If you remove Cena from that spot then somebody has to take it. Heel Cena means no face Cena. Heel Cena means _heel_ Cena. He becomes THE bad guy and he becomes THE vehicle for creating the next guy to sit atop the babyface mountain. Heel Punk means what? Well, it means that Cena's still in that spot as stale and redundant as ever. He remains at the top and nobody moves past him. Nothing changes. It all stays the same. Everything still revolves around Cena. The fact that they had and have had ample opportunity to turn Cena, especially this year with Rock and they haven't all the while CM Punk, fucking _CM Punk_ has been the one to turn after only turning face himself last year speaks volumes to me. Punk can turn heel all he wants. Everybody can do anything they want. It's still Cena, Cena, Cena and until that changes we're all fucked.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

happy about it cuz face punk had gotten very stale. if he's free to be a dick on the mic, then it can only be a good thing. still, i'm a little letdown the major angle wasn't something more shocking like cena turning heel. guess that'll never happen. he is superman after all that can kick out after being knocked out by big show.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

I don't even think he will go full-blown heel anyway - 'cos the fans won't allow it. He was still getting some cheers after GTS'ing Rocky.



Starbuck said:


> All that impressive creative control and he's main evented 1 PPV during his entire reign. Yup. Things are looking up.


That's cute, but you know damn well, I was talking about his input into his angles and the way his character is booked, not his placement on the show - obviously he doesn't have the power to dictate his position on the card.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> Better a tweener than a generic babyface no?


I'd rather he had a role that actually exists (heel).


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Rather than turn the guy who actually needs freshening up and who a lot of fans have been desperate to see a change in, they instead turn the guy they just turned last year because...well, I don't know why tbh. If Punk ends up going over Rock then I take back everything I say on the matter. But, if this leads us to Rock/Cena II for the title at Mania then :lmao. There's nothing else you can even do but laugh.


Oh, I know... I hate that this almost certifies Cena remaining the same, old, long in the tooth, boring, dull, uninspired "character" that he's been for what feels like an eternity now. It's pitiful that the man who turned face in large part because he was rebelling against the soul-crushing status quo is now turning heel because he... rebelled against the soul-crushing status quo? Okay, so they had him brutalize The Rock and so there's that, but... eh.... While I keep trying to process this in as cheerful a way as I can with addendums and grasping for nuances I'm skeptical about this, and think that this time around, Punk's going to have to be separated from Cena following Summerslam because the more Punk interacts with Cena, the more Punk's going to be cheered and that is all there is to it. It's absurd that the top face is so despised that you have to stay away from him to ensure that you still draw heel reactions if you're a heel. It's incongruous that Punk was getting the "Yay!" half of the punch-driven dueling chants in the middle of their messy, sloppy match (which needed a lot more time, doubtlessly) and is now going to be playing the heel to Cena's worn-out babyface. 

Having said all of that, Punk probably wants the honor of working the last match ever with Stone Cold Steve Austin at Wrestlemania and if that means he's going to be dropping the WWE Championship after having it for 14 months to The Rock at The Royal Rumble, he'll probably be cool with it. Again, I'm not in any way sure that this match is ever going to happen anyway but Punk's heel turn points to a lot of probable events occurring and while Punk/Austin is hardly "probable" it is still out there somewhere in space, and by turning Punk probably gave himself a 100% better shot at reaching it than he would if he remained face. 

If WWE were only to book a heel in a dominant manner... If only...


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

mblonde09 said:


> That's cute, but you know damn well, I was talking about his input into his angles and the way his character is booked, not his placement on the show - obviously he doesn't have the power to dictate his position on the card.


What good does that do him then? If he's going to have this big heel turn and still get booked under HHH/Lesnar, under whatever Cena happens to be doing then what's the point?


----------



## TerraRayzing (Jun 13, 2011)

I saw somebody wrote this unk just stood tall over The Rock and Cena on the biggest Raw ever. The kid made it
Come to think of it he really made it he took out the rock THE FUCKING ROCK now he will have the central stage on RAW


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Jingoro said:


> happy about it cuz face punk had gotten very stale. if he's free to be a dick on the mic, then it can only be a good thing. still, i'm a little letdown the major angle wasn't something more shocking like cena turning heel. guess that'll never happen. he is superman after all that can kick out after being knocked out by big show.


This. Exactly this. The 'status quo' is never going to change i.e. Cena is forever gonna be the top babyface and wont be turned heel for shit. However at least one upside is now we get to see Tweener/Heel Punk. His finest work is as a heel and hopefully we are about to be treated to as such.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

TerraRayzing said:


> I saw somebody wrote this unk just stood tall over The Rock and Cena on the biggest Raw ever. The kid made it
> Come to think of it he really made it he took out the rock THE FUCKING ROCK now he will have the central stage on RAW


EXACTLY. If anything, this shows how much faith the WWE have in Punk it's the fact that he stood over Cena, Big Show, and The Rock, on the BIGGEST RAW ever! Any casual tuning into this RAW after not watching wrestling for years is going to think "this punk guy is the real deal, what a badass".


----------



## TerraRayzing (Jun 13, 2011)

^^Exactly No one expect cena knocked rocky out since his return but punk did that it shows WWE has faith and now casuals will say *OMG PUNK IS A BOSS* he may not be the face of the company but him being the same heel he was last year is more than enough for me!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

DesolationRow said:


> Have to respectfully disagree as far as the first point goes, *Starbuck*. There really is no such thing as "too much" when it comes to trying to establish _anyone_ on the roster as something resembling a star in the league of John Cena/The Rock/Triple H/The Undertaker/Brock Lesnar.


I just meant "too much" for me personally. Punk getting another 6 months with the belt, anybody getting that length of a title reign in today's WWE, well, that's just about the only way they're able to get any credibility it seems. Punk's reign has been alright for me so far but I don't think I want to see him hold it for another 6 months. Then again, there isn't really an alternative lol. I'm more than skeptical about this heel turn and as you know by now, my faith in WWE to produce well booked angles is long gone. It will no doubt play its part in helping establish him if it happens but it's not something I'm jumping for joy to see right now.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> What good does that do him then? If he's going to have this big heel turn and still get booked under HHH/Lesnar, under whatever Cena happens to be doing then what's the point?


I'd say Lesnar/HHH has been pretty much forgotten after last night's ending. Nobody is talking about that anymore. I also don't believe HHH/Lesnar will close SS - especially if Cena's involved with whatever Punk's doing and certainly not if the Rock is about.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> I just meant "too much" for me personally. Punk getting another 6 months with the belt, anybody getting that length of a title reign in today's WWE, well, that's just about the only way they're able to get any credibility it seems. Punk's reign has been alright for me so far but I don't think I want to see him hold it for another 6 months. Then again, there isn't really an alternative lol. I'm more than skeptical about this heel turn and as you know by now, my faith in WWE to produce well booked angles is long gone. It will no doubt play its part in helping establish him if it happens but it's not something I'm jumping for joy to see right now.


Heh, you're right, it's a _looong_ reign, especially when you consider the way the championship was a hot potato for Cena, Punk, Mysterio and Del Rio in the months leading up to its beginning. It's kind of insane to think it would be the longest reign since Hulk Hogan in 1984 if he drops it at The Royal Rumble to The Rock. 

You're right, though, and I almost said it in my last post: "Then again, there isn't really an alternative lol." As Taka might say, _Indeed_...


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

Well.... the longest wait now begins. The road to episode 1001 begins........ and Punk is now in the driver seat.


----------



## Stone Cold X (Jun 26, 2002)

Carcass said:


> I bet him and Show are working together now. Show never once laid a hand on Punk in the match.


I don't think so. Well, not in the way that you're saying it. I think this was orchestrated by AJ.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

mblonde09 said:


> I'd say Lesnar/HHH has been pretty much forgotten after last night's ending. Nobody is talking about that anymore. I also don't believe HHH/Lesnar will close SS - especially if Cena's involved with whatever Punk's doing and certainly not if the Rock is about.


Say what you want. Lesnar/HHH is the Summerslam main event and the only way that changes is if Rock gets involved which I doubt he will. That's him until the Rumble. It will be all Punk/Cena/Show now from the looks of it and with both Brock and HHH set to appear on the next few Raws, I don't think it's hard to see what the top program is. But what does it even matter anyways? Say Punk gets to main event Summerslam because Cena's in the match, is that what you're saying? Cena is the reason that's happening, not Punk. Then it will be back to business as usual for his next program. I actually say let the WWE title match headline Summerslam. They've actually come out and turned Punk heel so they may as well go all the way and give him the top spot on the card if they want it to feel like a big deal because right now all I'm feeling is confused.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

LOL, it's hilarious to think that Punk might actually now start to headline PPVs as a heel, which means title retentions will draw "unhappy endings" to pay-per-views. 

What am I saying? Cena will headline every pay-per-view, even if he's facing Heath Slater.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

If Punk turns heel and doesnt main event everything..... this would be the biggest waste in WWE history.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

DesolationRow said:


> LOL, it's hilarious to think that Punk might actually now start to headline PPVs as a heel, which means title retentions will draw "unhappy endings" to pay-per-views.
> 
> *What am I saying? Cena will headline every pay-per-view, even if he's facing Heath Slater.*


He will. I'm 100% convinced that a Cena match will headline every PPV so long as Rock/HHH/Brock/Taker aren't on the card. Absolutely convinced of it.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

blazegod99 said:


> If Punk turns heel and doesnt main event everything..... this would be the biggest waste in WWE history.


This. The WWE needs a mega heel and Punk can accomplish that.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I hope we're back to the "Summer of Punk 2011" version of CM Punk.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Punk should come out next week and lol jk, I just wanted to end the show with a bang and a swerve lol I'm not really turning heel, haha, I got you John haha, you too Rocky lol, alright where's Big Show I need to teach that big fat meanie a lesson.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

LOL Mega-heel. Lets just hope Cena puts him over at Summerslam.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I could see Punk forming a stable with Bryan, Hero/Ohno, and Black/Rollins now to help keep him on top until the Rumble. Kinda like the indie version of Evolution.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

It's true. If they wanted to turn him heel, then they have to let him practically run shit as a heel. Otherwise, this is a huge waste and is simply all about reinforcing John Cena as The One True Babyface. Which, granted, it does in a way anyway, but if the rumors about Sheamus and Ryback are true (and, truth be told, we have legitimate reasons to believe that they are), then perhaps one day, that will change. One day. 

It's like what the French author Andre Gide said--"Man cannot discover new oceans unless he has the courage to lose sight of the shore." Haha.


----------



## Captaint84 (Mar 12, 2010)

I think a lot of people are missing the point here,there's tons of people who could have benefited more from a heel turn.Punk has only been a top face for a year.This just further cements the fact that nobody dares get close to Cena high above on his throne.Getting too over? selling too much merch? You're a future replacement for Cena as top face of the company? No way in hell bucko,you're turning heel,everyone is turning heel so Cena can be the focal point of every single feud and every single show.Cena and The Rock are the future of this business,This is the Cena show and don't you forget it...you think Cena is stale? then we'll just turn one of your favourites heel so Cena can overcome the odds and beat them,on the way to his 20th title reign.If it wasn't Punk who replaced Cena then who will it be? I can tell you a for a fact right now,it's nobody who's currently employed by the company,so get used to seeing Good Guy Cena overcome the bad guys for years and years to come.At this point,I think nothing short of a career ending injury or the death of Cena will force the hand off WWE to make a new top face to overtake and replace him


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

DesolationRow said:


> It's like what the French author Andre Gide said--"WWE cannot discover new babyfaces unless they have the courage to lose sight of the one they cannot see." Haha.


He really said that? Wow.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Well Punk not maineventing is what likely caused the heel turn, so it was most likely part of the storyline.

Starbuck be mad that Punk overshadowed his boy. NOONES talking about HHH and Brock. Dey be talking about Punk laying out the biggest star in wrestling on the biggest Raw in years.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

jblvdx said:


> Well Punk not maineventing is what likely caused the heel turn, so it was most likely part of the storyline.
> 
> Starbuck be mad that Punk overshadowed his boy. NOONES talking about HHH and Brock. Dey be talking about Punk laying out the biggest star in wrestling on the biggest Raw in years.


Starbuck be mad at nothing. Starbuck be confused at what happened and Starbuck be very unsure of where it leads. Starbuck also be increasingly sick and tired of John Cena's booking. Starbuck is enjoying HHH being around because in another month he's going to be gone again lol.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah, Lesnar/HHH isn't main eventing Summerslam anymore. At least I can't see it happening. Not just because it's less talked about than Punk, but it makes the most sense storyline wise. I'm certain the reason Punk is upset is because he's been overshadowed, and not been closing PPVs. Now, he's taking back the spotlight. If he doesn't main event Summerslam, then he'll just look like an idiot. Then again with WWE, I wouldn't be surprised.

Also, still not happy about this move. But I'm remaining hopeful.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Lesnar and HHH will be the big middle match.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

^^^^ Don't care where it happens so long as it does. I said it a few posts back, they have went and made the turn for Punk, now they have to follow through with it. If they make him come out and complain about being overshadowed then to have him NOT main event the next PPV would stupid as fuck. Because it would be stupid as fuck it's exactly what I'm expecting to happen lol. 



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Yeah, Lesnar/HHH isn't main eventing Summerslam anymore. At least I can't see it happening. Not just because it's less talked about than Punk, but it makes the most sense storyline wise. I'm certain the reason Punk is upset is because he's been overshadowed, and not been closing PPVs. Now, he's taking back the spotlight. If he doesn't main event Summerslam, then he'll just look like an idiot. Then again with WWE, I wouldn't be surprised.
> 
> Also, still not happy about this move. *But I'm remaining hopeful*.


Expect the worst. That way if you get something better it will be a nice surprise. Best philosophy when it comes to WWE these days.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Like people have said, the most important aspect in all of this, is that Punk not only took out the Rock - viewed by some as the GOAT - he was the last man standing, walked out with the WWE title, but more importantly, he closed what was so far the most important RAW in history... it wasn't HHH, it wasn't Lesnar, it wasn't Cena, it wasn't 'Taker, the Rock or even Vince himself - it was CM Punk. Most people were convinced RAW 1000 would end with Cena standing tall - instead the complete opposite happened and Cena was pretty much relegated to being an afterthought, while Punk took the spotlight.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Starbuck be mad at nothing. Starbuck be confused at what happened and Starbuck be very unsure of where it leads. Starbuck also be increasingly sick and tired of John Cena's booking. Starbuck is enjoying HHH being around because in another month he's going to be gone again lol.


HHH will be back during the winter to bury a red hot Punk again. Dont worry.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Stephanie's reaction as a creative team member to Starbuck ranting about Cena:


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Political correctness has nothing to do with the problems the WWE has. You can bring back the attitude era stuff and the product would still be shit because the WWE's creative infrastructure is damaged.


No but it does play a part. Anti-bullying campaign/Be-a-Star, caving in to soccer moms and kiddies, no chairshots, no blood, no disparaging insults in promos without some idiots from the outside getting offended, they desperately need an edge to their product.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

CM Punk turns heel and Cena is the good guy who got screwed. Yeah WWE is starting the new chapter! Oh wait...


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

jblvdx said:


> HHH will be back during the winter to bury a red hot Punk again. Dont worry.


Nah. I don't expect to see him again until the RTWM next year where he'll bury whoever he's facing there instead. 



Huganomics said:


> Stephanie's reaction as a creative team member to Starbuck ranting about Cena:


Sure it was tbh. They very clearly don't give a fuck lol.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> Starbuck be mad at nothing. Starbuck be confused at what happened and Starbuck be very unsure of where it leads. Starbuck also be increasingly sick and tired of John Cena's booking. Starbuck is enjoying HHH being around because in another month he's going to be gone again lol.


Then Starbuck be sad?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Marv95 said:


> No but it does play a part. Anti-bullying campaign/Be-a-Star, caving in to soccer moms and kiddies, no chairshots, no blood, no disparaging insults in promos without some idiots from the outside getting offended, they desperately need an edge to their product.


WCW was PG when they were at their highest. Going back to the attitude era won't solve anything.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

Punk isnt going heel, atleast probably tweener. I expect him to drop some pipebombs and bring the edge back he had last Summer.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Obis said:


> Then Starbuck be sad?


Starbuck be wondering why everybody talking about Starbuck in the third person lol. Who does everybody think Starbuck is, the Rock?


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Starbuck *be* mad at nothing. Starbuck *be* confused at what happened and Starbuck *be* very unsure of where it leads. Starbuck also *be* increasingly sick and tired of John Cena's booking. Starbuck is enjoying HHH being around because in another month he's going to be gone again lol.


I'll admit it, I lol'd.(Y)


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> WCW was PG when they were at their highest. Going back to the attitude era won't solve anything.


But...but...OMG CURSING AND BLOOD DEWD.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> Starbuck be wondering why everybody talking about Starbuck in the third person lol. Who does everybody think Starbuck is, the Rock?


LOL


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Starbuck* has lost *Starbuck*'s smile.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

DesolationRow said:


> *Starbuck* has lost *Starbuck*'s smile.


Starbuck gonna pose for Playgirl?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Obis said:


> Starbuck gonna pose for Playgirl?


Starbuck gonna screw Bret and blame it on Bret.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Starbuck be wondering why everybody *be* talking about Starbuck in the third person lol. Who does everybody think Starbuck is, the Rock?


Fixed.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

WWCturbo said:


> CM Punk turns heel and Cena is the good guy who got screwed. Yeah WWE is starting the new chapter! Oh wait...


Yeah i don't understand why some people are happy but i bet that all the happy people today will be extremely pissed off with how this storyline will unfold . I can't wait for all the bitching in a few weeks .


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

I don`t think Cm Punk will turn heel. I mean c`mon it was the Rock. John cena did the same thing to the Rock before wm 27 and didn´t turn heel.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

Punk is definitely going to be a heel but it seems like the same thing over and over. Why couldn't they make cena turn heel and punk be the face ? Oh wait that can never happen 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey if Punk does not close Summerslam, then it can open up a possible Triple H vs CM Punk feud even before Royal Rumble.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

fulcizombie said:


> Yeah i don't understand why some people are happy but i bet that all the happy people today will be extremely pissed off with how this storyline will unfold . I can't wait for all the bitching in a few weeks .


I'm short-term happy. Cena doesn't have the belt, and lost his MitB cash in. Things that make me happy. Longterm happy, Storyline-wise, from here on out, I'll hold off with being either happy or sad till I see where it's going. Right now it's all speculation, and if our speculation on this forum held any consistent truth then AJ wouldn't be GM, Cena would be Champ, Austin would've showed up, Christian would still be IC, ... need I really go on?


----------



## Ignoramus (Jun 22, 2012)

Punk is a future Hall of Famer, period.























Like he needs that shit. lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Warrior said:


> Hey if Punk does not close Summerslam, then it can open up a possible Triple H vs CM Punk feud even before Royal Rumble.


That was the problem with Punk/HHH last year. They needed to fight at WM this year rather than when they did. Probably would've happened to if it wasn't for that old fucker who never jobs to anyone at Mania. 



But seriously, I do think they should face at WM29 unless Austin's going to face Punk.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

Dubbletrousers said:


> I think they need to turn a popular heel face quick. Right now theres no faces in my top 5 favs and i think thats a problem


John Cena, Triple H, Sheamus, Randy Orton, Rey Mysterio...make your pick kiddy


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

I really hope his side stab at "Dwayne" last year finally comes center stage in this impending Punk Rock feud (yes, that's what I'm fucking calling it  ).


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

So CM Punk 'shocks' us all by turning heel, the alternative to John Cena has left and were basically back to John Cena as DA MAN!

OK so first of all let me try to see the positives in this, and they mainly are that CM Punk's reign was likely to end soon, in fact I wouldn't be surprised if it still does but I can see a little bit of 'hot potatoing' the title between Punk and Cena to break up Punk's reign before of he goes again and make it more interesting. I think an alliance between Paul Heyman is very likely now, I wouldn't be surprised if one of Punk or Brock interferes in the others match at Summerslam thus initiating the alliance and helping get the win which would in tern start a Punk/HHH program. Also Punk will creatively be more 'free' which should improve his work but Jerry Lawler and the WWE universe getting behind Cena makes me sink into my chair just typing it. 

Into the other possible negatives, It likely means John Cena will most likely 'RSE ABOV HTE!LULZ' for the foreseeable future and he's again the undisputed guy we have to cheer for on RAW. also the problem for Punk's character is basically theirs no 'going back' he HAS to come out of this better or he'll look like an idiot. he has to become a guy who can carry a Main Event feud on his name or he'll end up looking like a idiot.

I also think WWE are so *REALLY DESPERATE* to swerve us these days and we could see Punk by hook or by crook (again the reason they might break up his reign, whilst also give the kiddies a feel good moment and short Cenation reign) retaining the title again Rock and the long term pay off being Cena vs Punk at WrestleMania for the title with Rock vs Lesnar happening with Heyman's regime (the unstable AJ wouldn't be hard to manipulate for Punk possibly) finally coming to an end.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

anyone noticed how back in the 900th show Punk cut a promo on The Rock , then 100 episodes later he gave him his finisher ? 

DAT TRIVIA !!


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

great ending, now Heel Punk vs Austin next year WM..


----------



## pagi (May 2, 2004)

Main eventing the 1000th Raw, having a promo with The Rock, laying out The Rock, and closing the biggest Raw of all time as the last man standing, CM Punk has made it.


----------



## drshowtime (Jul 23, 2012)

well we already knew that. I said Bryan made it when he actually had an exchange with Rocky


----------



## x-angel (Mar 19, 2011)

I guess the logical question is "What is the benefit?"

Punk as champ has not been headlining that much. Which I think is stupid. What is the point of heralding the "most coveted prize in Sports Entertainment" when they a)don't put him in the last match of the night (which is - IMHO - the actual main event), and B)he keeps on fighting the same people? 

As a sidenote: I really don't like the "sporadically returning superstar" getting a Championship shot. Shouldn't Rock have to get to the back of the line jsut like everyone else? As I have said in the past - I like the Rock - but I just think it says a lot about creative to have the Rock come back, have a short term fued, and then he runs back to the makeup trailer. 

I understand that when the Rock returns, there is a ratings pop (possible). But has creative everything thought why that is? Could it be that due to all teh years the Rock was constantly pouring his heart and soul into the shows (sometimes he did it better than others)

When it comes to Punk clotheslining the Rock - I understand that under normal circumstnces - this would be a heel type move, BUT Punk has never had any love for Rocky, so while I wouldn't mind a Punk heel turn - I don't think this solidifies it. 

Punk not helping Cena - well - It makes more sense to me to take out the Rock rather than contend with BS after a match.

To be quite honest - I have never seen Punk as a face, but an anti-hero. 

I don't know if anything I just typed made sense... those are just my thoughts.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

its pretty annoying to see Punk turn heel after a year as a face while Cena is still a babyface for 6+ years. Only guy I could think of that been a babyface longer is Rey and I don't have a problem with that because it works for him.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Lance Storm ‏@Storm_Wrestling
"@jtfalcon804: @Storm_Wrestling What u think of @CMPunk 's heel turn?" Not entirely sure that's what we saw last night, but loved it.
Expand
Reply Retweet Favorite


----------



## drshowtime (Jul 23, 2012)

Lance Storm does not work for the WWE and OFC Punk isn't going to be coming out in a suit and cheating his way to wins now.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

There's only a couple things that need to happen in order to legitimize this turn:

-Punk retains the title until Royal Rumble. I don't care for the result, but Rock/Punk would tie the angle together heading into WM.
-Let more shows and PPVs end in disappointment for the casuals. People want to watch when the status quo is not in order.
-Form a power stable. Punk, AJ, Heyman, Lesnar, and one or two more. Have them OWN Raw for the next few months. And not in that cheesy Laurinaitis way. Have them be unmerciful.
-Anyone but Cena overcomes the odds and gets established as a top face.

There's lots of different ways for these points to happen, but things like this need to occur so that the shows can become something aside from the JEEEYAAAHHHN CEEEEENAAAAA show for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

This WAS NOT a heel turn for CM Punk. It was confusing as hell, yeah but Punk was just conflicted. If he had attacked Show at first, a worn out Punk would have been bashed to bits by Show. Punk didn't want to win from a laid out Cena but he knew that he had to retain his title. Also, he wanted to send a message not only to The Rock but to everyone. That out of the four men, he was the last man standing. 

His full heel turn, if it happens soon, was not tonight.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

It's not yet a full-fledged heel turn, but it's definitely a character turn. I expect a full turn after Jeeyaaaahhhn Ceeenaaa repeatedly calls him a coward in serious voice.


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

Rocky Mark said:


> anyone noticed how back in the 900th show Punk cut a promo on The Rock , then 100 episodes later he gave him his finisher ?
> 
> DAT TRIVIA !!







Love this promo!


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Whether it was a turn or not, Punk's character is saved. He's bringing back the edge that he lost and he's in line to feud with high profile stars like Cena, Rock and possibly HHH..


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

He needs to be the reincarnation of "The Game" Triple H.

Meaning he needs to talk shit and back it up by winning and winning clean/convincingly.

It will do a lot for his character and make him the heel that this company has needed for years.

He's called "The Best In The World", let him act like it. Let him be a threat.


----------



## Foz (Jul 21, 2008)

CMojicaAce said:


> Love this promo!



"And I don't know who the other guy was.."

lolz love it


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Panther said:


> This WAS NOT a heel turn for CM Punk. It was confusing as hell, yeah but Punk was just conflicted. If he had attacked Show at first, a worn out Punk would have been bashed to bits by Show. Punk didn't want to win from a laid out Cena but he knew that he had to retain his title. Also, he wanted to send a message not only to The Rock but to everyone. That out of the four men, he was the last man standing.
> 
> His full heel turn, if it happens soon, was not tonight.


I think you're reaching too far. Even before Big Show started doing any damage, the announcers started pointing out Punks actions and how he wasn't doing anything.

Conflicted or not, it was a heel turn. Just because he didn't do his "angry face" like he always does when he turns doesn't mean this was any different.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Panther said:


> This WAS NOT a heel turn for CM Punk. It was confusing as hell, yeah but Punk was just conflicted. If he had attacked Show at first, a worn out Punk would have been bashed to bits by Show. Punk didn't want to win from a laid out Cena but he knew that he had to retain his title. Also, he wanted to send a message not only to The Rock but to everyone. That out of the four men, he was the last man standing.
> 
> His full heel turn, if it happens soon, was not tonight.


That is honestly where my thought process is. There are many ways to interpret it. Some can call it a heel turn, some can cal it sending a message, some can call it doing what he had to do to retain the title. 

Honestly, we won't have a clear direction of all this until Monday. Which is why I won't jump the gun on this like others. If Punk cuts a Snake-like promo on Monday, I'll concede but right now, I am just not concrete that what we saw was a heel turn.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

As long as Punk (if this was a heel turn or if there is going to be a future heel turn) doesn't have to resort to cheating and does still win matches clean, i'll be happy.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*CM Punk heel turn/stable speculation*

It's an idea is all. Also, warning: this is going to be a long one so if you didn't read any of it, don't bother commenting . Ok so here it is:

Punk has pretty much turned heel. RAW 1000 is good proof. He's currently WWE Champion and is in a storyline whereby he has become frustrated with being overshadowed by the Cena's or Rock's of this business whilst being WWE Champion which is supposedly meant to mean you're the top guy. Punk is in the midst of a long title reign so my idea is simply to have him become the leader of a stable. The members would be as follows:

Leader: CM Punk - The WWE Champion who can't main event. That's his motivation. He's tired of being overshadowed by Cena, Rock etc. whilst proving he's the 'Best in the World'.

Manager: Paul Heyman & Legend: Brock Lesnar - Punk gets cheered, a lot. He will probably continue to get cheered even with his mic skills and heat-gathering skills. Heyman is also rather good at getting heat, and Lesnar is easy to hate. The reason these 2 are here is because they have been getting, pardon the pun, punked out by Triple H and Stephanie McMahon. This is an idea that has been floated around for a while on this forum too.

Veteran & Enforcer: The Big Show. Again, he's an easy to hate personality and he wouldn't have to change anything. Show's gimmick is the guy who has finally been liberated of a career's worth of being the 'jolly giant' (I know that hasn't always been the case but WWE doesn't like continuity remember?). Now he wants to cause destruction wherever he goes. IMO, this makes him a great candidate.

Up-and-comer: Cody Rhodes. For a guy with a last name like that he sure isn't getting used much at the minute. He's directionless. He's being overlooked and isn't happy about it (which tbh is the only thing we have heard from him in a WWE ring lately ). This is precisely why he would make a great candidate. He's also young enough to be placed in this protege-type role.

OK, so there's your stable and the motivation for it forming. You want a big summer storyline? Well this takes us from Summerslam (where I would have them form) onwards. To add, I would keep Punk as WWE Champion, I would have Rhodes become US Champion, and he and Show become Tag Team Champions (Miz made it work ). Every one of those belts would be replaced with a classic design (this is just a personal thing. I'm not a fan of any of the designs ) if only to carry on Rhodes' motif of changing belt designs as he wins them. Punk changing the WWE Title would just complete the look.

Sorry about this being so long so if you have got this far, congratulations! So what do you think?
Ooh! And anyone with potential stable names, you are welcome to comment with suggestions. Thanks for reading


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk heel stable idea.*

Switch Cody Rhodes with either Dean Ambrose or Seth Rollins and you got yourself a great idea!


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk heel stable idea.*



THANOS said:


> Switch Cody Rhodes with either Dean Ambrose or Seth Rollins and you got yourself a great idea!


Only reason I didn't use a guy like Ambrose or Rollins is because they haven't been 'held back' yet. If they do get held back once on the roster, they would be great candidates also. Thanks for commenting


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

They can call themselves "The Revolution"


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk heel stable idea.*



deadman18 said:


> They can call themselves "The Revolution"


Would be a great sneaky advertisement for WWE 13 haha. I like it. Simple yet effective.


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk heel stable idea.*

The Revolution is a GREAT name! Close to Evolution (HHH and Orton could be focal points of any feud here) and it links to WWE 13!

Must admit I rather like 'The Insurgents'. Makes it sound more like.....well....an insurgency. Which is a revolution but using sound military strategy. So the name suggests they have a specific plan to overcome the likes of HHH, Cena, Orton etc. And any stable with Punk at the helm will use theirs heads and have a plan.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk heel stable idea.*

What?

No. Punk, and Ambrose as well, don't need a stable now to carry themselves. Punk is such at a different level from his SES/New Nexus days that a stable would only drag him down. He needs to be the anti-hero who does what he wants however he wants to do it. That's all. 

As for Ambrose, same thing. He doesn't need a fucking stable. It totally deters his whole character. He is a loner. A psychotic loner who does what he feels and thinks is right.

Honestly, I really don't want any stables right now in the WWE. We've had too many of them for the past while whether it was Nexus, Corre, The People Power group, what have you.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk heel stable idea.*



The Winning One™ said:


> What?
> 
> No. Punk, and Ambrose as well, don't need a stable now to carry themselves. Punk is such at a different level from his SES/New Nexus days that a stable would only drag him down. He needs to be the anti-hero who does what he wants however he wants to do it. That's all.
> 
> ...


I didn't mention Ambrose in the post so look again  

Either way, I agree Punk doesn't need to get carried. It's just a way that will help him get heat, keep the WWE Championship while creating a long term storyline for RAW. Thanks for commenting.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk heel stable idea.*

THE CHANGE THAT DIDN'T QUITE CHANGE ANYTHING.

Punk - Bryan - Ryder


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk heel stable idea.*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> I didn't mention Ambrose in the post so look again
> 
> Either way, I agree Punk doesn't need to get carried. It's just a way that will help him get heat, keep the WWE Championship while creating a long term storyline for RAW. Thanks for commenting.


Who said I said you mentioned him? I saw him mentioned so I stated it.

Anyways, again Punk doesn't need a stable to keep heat for him. He is a heat magnet. He does little things and says subtle things that will tick off the smarkiest of smarks and markest of marks all together. A stable would hinder his year long progress at this point. That and stables in WWE are oversaturated at this point. No need for another one right now.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk heel stable idea.*



The Winning One™ said:


> Who said I said you mentioned him? I saw him mentioned so I stated it.
> 
> Anyways, again Punk doesn't need a stable to keep heat for him. He is a heat magnet. He does little things and says subtle things that will tick off the smarkiest of smarks and markest of marks all together. A stable would hinder his year long progress at this point. That and stables in WWE are oversaturated at this point. No need for another one right now.


My bad. Thought you were referring to the my original post.


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk heel stable idea.*

Sadly, I can see Punk siding with Big Show in a long term capacity. Shame, because Big Show sucks.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk heel stable idea.*

Another CM Punk stable? *Shudder*


----------



## ManicPowerBomb (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk heel stable idea.*

I really like the idea but CM Punk shouldn't be in a stable in this point of his career and here's the reason why...SES, even though it must seem like ages ago. I just think he doesn't need another stable type of scenario with him. Damien Sandow seems more like a good mouthpiece type for a stable and he needs to get his credentials up.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk heel stable idea.*



Hotdiggity11 said:


> Another CM Punk stable? *Shudder*


To be fair, Straight Edge Society had serious potential, but Show buried it. But since he would be in the stable that won't be an issue  New Nexus was ridiculous I agree. There was no reason for Punk to become leader of the stable and they ended up systematically destroyed by Orton until Punk found a pipebomb haha.


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk heel stable idea.*

Why are people trying to add Ambrose, Rollins and the like? Isn't the whole point of this stable to have WWE employees who feel opressed by the dominance of Cena, Orton, HHH etc?

Rollins and Ambrose haven't been oppressed (in kayfabe OR reality) by any of the big guns. They just haven't been good enough to get on TV yet.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk heel stable idea.*



ManicPowerBomb said:


> I really like the idea but CM Punk shouldn't be in a stable in this point of his career and here's the reason why...SES, even though it must seem like ages ago. I just think he doesn't need another stable type of scenario with him. Damien Sandow seems more like a good mouthpiece type for a stable and he needs to get his credentials up.


Cheers. Sandow is definitely a guy I would have lead a stable in the future. The idea I had just seemed to fit the names I mentioned more than a guy like Sandow, although his motivations are somewhat similar to be fair.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk heel stable idea.*



mellison24 said:


> Why are people trying to add Ambrose, Rollins and the like? Isn't the whole point of this stable to have WWE employees who feel opressed by the dominance of Cena, Orton, HHH etc?
> 
> Rollins and Ambrose haven't been oppressed (in kayfabe OR reality) by any of the big guns. *They just haven't been good enough to get on TV yet.*


Dude you're gonna get heat for that haha.


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk heel stable idea.*

Hey, not my opinion. It's WWE's. Are they on TV or are they not? 

I like Ambrose btw  I like him a bit too much for what little I've seen of him though.


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk heel stable idea.*

Punk doesn't need a stable at this point of time. Punk/Show won't work since Eve did mention Show as one of the guys overshadowing punk if I remembered correctly.


----------



## NikZ (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk heel stable idea.*

Being in a stable directly contradicts Punk's motives for turning heel, assuming they are that he's constantly being overshadowed. Surrounding himself with even more people (who he shouldn't need, because he's supposed to be the best in the world, right?) will make him stand out even less, even if he is the leader. Plus, I like his character better as someone who does things on his own, his previous stables haven't been all that interesting to me.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk heel stable idea.*



NikZ said:


> Being in a stable directly contradicts Punk's motives for turning heel, assuming they are that he's constantly being overshadowed. Surrounding himself with even more people (who he shouldn't need, because he's supposed to be the best in the world, right?) will make him stand out even less, even if he is the leader. Plus, I like his character better as someone who does things on his own, his previous stables haven't been all that interesting to me.


I love Punk on his own as much as the next guy but I do think if he's a heel, being on his own is only going to get him overshadowed in the long run. I'd say having a team behind him while he's champion (which he hasn't been while leading a stable) would help him more than harm him imo.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk heel stable idea.*

My hopes are that they will push him strongly enough that he'll be a huge heel force on his own. I think WWE needs that to get the most out of Cena and Rock, and I think Punk can fill that need.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk heel stable idea.*

No. Punk doesn't need a stable. He needs to be the sole focus, on his own.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk heel stable idea.*

a Stable as a 'whole' no thanks but an 'alliance' of Paul Heyman and CM Punk is what needs to happen and obviously whenever Brock is available all 3 stand tall together. 

Paul Heyman is currently in a power struggle storyline with Triple H and it just makes sense for the bitter WWE Champion to throw his eggs in the oppositions court and 'run' RAW with Heyman and Brock.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

let me first say that there is no question Punk is heel now. Anyone who says that Punk standing tall at the 1000 episode means he's "made it" is way too optimistic. The reason he closed the show is that that is the ONLY way for CM Punk to get booed (lol at the fact that it still isnt going to work). Even when someone else closes the show, it is always to benefit Cena. That is all the WWE is thinking about. They used Funkman as a beacon of heat to give to Big Show...Chances are they will do something to give the Big Shows heat to Punk.

I will agree that this could be huge for Punk, not because the WWE wants it to be, but because of Punks creative control coupled with the expected reaction he will receive.

Heres where I get extra negative. A heel turn is when a WWE superstar goes against the ideals that got him cheers in the first place. Punks actions went against the morals of his babyface character....Heres the problem...No one over the age of 6 cheered Punk because of his babyface character. So in all actuality he's better in alot of fans eyes now. When I watched the turn I found myself getting angry because of the booking that is in CM Punks future. #1 heel means being booked like the top midcarder. everyone on this forum knows this to be true.

I just hope they book him the same(or at least better than people like del rio) in order to establish him as a star. I really doubt it though. The good news is Raw 1001 should be good.


----------



## lewisvee (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk heel stable idea.*

Genius idea, would love too see punk as a leader again


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk heel stable idea.*

I'm not sure I'm in favor of CM Punk being in a stable at this time because I think he has to establish himself as a heel before he can help elevate others in a stable. Then, six months down the road, I think it's a huge possibility.

However, with Raw moving to 3 hours, WWE needs to create some sort of alliance/stable/overarching storyline to keep the show moving. So your idea of creating a stable is a great one. Having a bunch of guys grouped together will provide creative with a focus and develop matches and feuds against whoever opposes this group. If WWE doesn't create this alliance/stable, then Raw is going to be a bunch of random, pointless matches thrown together and planted social media plugs and ratings will drop quickly.


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk heel stable idea.*

I like it


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk heel stable idea.*

Stable? Nah, don't think it would work. But this idea of an alliance between Punk and Heyman would be fantastic.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk heel stable idea.*

don't really need show as an enforcer when you have lesnar


----------



## southerncross412 (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk heel stable idea.*

I'd prefer Cesaro over Rhodes. And no Big Show as RatedR3:16 said if Lesnar is there then he's the muscle


----------



## southerncross412 (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk heel stable idea.*

I'd prefer Cesaro over Rhodes. And no Big Show as RatedR3:16 said if Lesnar is there then he's the muscle


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk heel stable idea.*

Cena was heel after he AA'ed Rock? Punk turned heel after he hit Triple H with a mic last year?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk heel turn/stable speculation*

A "Dangerous Alliance" between Punk and Heyman/Lesnar?


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk heel turn/stable speculation*

Punk, barret, lesnar, heyman, d bryan, ambrose and sandow... that would be gold! The bigger picture!


----------



## HeavyDandtheBoyz (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk heel turn/stable speculation*

So many ragers for Ambrose and he's nowhere to be found. Probably because he isn't very good. Love how people on here pump up shitty wrestlers so much.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk heel turn/stable speculation*

The idea is quite nice and would be (hopefully) enough to fill up the 3 hours of RAW. I still think he'd be more awesome on his own, I do agree with him having alliances instead of a full-time stable.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk heel stable idea.*



ratedR3:16 said:


> don't really need show as an enforcer when you have lesnar


Reason I have Show there is because Lesnar is the most part-time of part-timers.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk heel turn/stable speculation*

I see that the IWC still get's a hard on for Stables.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk heel turn/stable speculation*



SteenIsGod said:


> I see that the IWC still get's a hard on for Stables.


I actually don't care for stables normally. Plus, notice most of the comments are saying this shouldn't happen  

It was an idea I had. I liked it more because it's more like an alliance than a stable but they would be able to take up token stable positions due to their appearance and position in the company.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk heel turn/stable speculation*



HeavyDandtheBoyz said:


> So many ragers for Ambrose and he's nowhere to be found. Probably because he isn't very good. Love how people on here pump up shitty wrestlers so much.


You obviously have no idea who he is, next time do research on someone before you make up bullshit like this. People who work in developmental have even said they hold people down there too long when they can't teach them any more.

As for a Punk stable, no. That should not happen, he doesn't need a stable every time he turns heel and it makes no sense for him to have one. And what a boring group of people to stick him with.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk heel turn/stable speculation*

Punk is better on his own.

If Heyman/Lesnar were in the stable it would overshadow him.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk heel turn/stable speculation*

If Punk were to create another stable I definitely don't want to see Big Show there. I don't care for big wrestlers that can't move well and his current finisher is one of the lamest things in wrestling history.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk heel stable idea.*

I like the idea, not sure why a stable with Brock Lesnar has an enforcer though. Rhodes is also a bit random.

The Punk-Lesnar-Heyman combo would be fucking great. Almost enough right there.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk heel turn/stable speculation*

There won't be a stable, just an alliance with Heyman-Lesnar. Punk will still be the focus because Lesnar is only their for the big PPV buildups, Punk will carry the load while Lesnar is the ominous mega force backing him up.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk heel stable idea.*



Irish Jet said:


> I like the idea, not sure why a stable with Brock Lesnar has an enforcer though. Rhodes is also a bit random.
> 
> The Punk-Lesnar-Heyman combo would be fucking great. Almost enough right there.


Lesnar is part-time which is why I added Show. Rhodes is in there because he's completely directionless atm. He's the standout midcarder who, in storyline terms, has a legitimate gripe against the 'powers that be'. That being he's being overlooked and held back.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk heel turn/stable speculation*

Really, with the stable stuff again? Weren't we doing this last summer? Turning heel is one debate, but more stables? Punk does not do well with these, it's been proven with the S.E.S (though alot of that is WWE's fault) and with New Nexus, which completely blew. I'm all for getting some guys over and giving people who need it a direction but Punk needs to roll on his own.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk heel turn/stable speculation*



English Dragon said:


> Punk is better on his own.
> 
> If Heyman/Lesnar were in the stable it would overshadow him.


Except Lesnar might not be around as much to overshadow.

With the way WWE books its heels, having a legit stable(with no green rookies) with Punk as the leader might not be a bad idea. We haven't had a stable since WM 27, and you can't compare this one to the likes of Corre, SES and Nexus. You have at least 3 established, _credible_ names(4 if you count Heyman) plus a younger guy, all with something in common. I had a similar idea in another thread: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/11791150-post23.html Look in the "addition notes" under the 2nd section.

Would you folks who are saying no prefer the same old vanilla generic crap we've been getting? They _need_ something to fill 3 hours of Raw with football season coming up.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk heel turn/stable speculation*



TJTheGr81 said:


> Really, with the stable stuff again? Weren't we doing this last summer? Turning heel is one debate, but more stables? Punk does not do well with these, it's been proven with the S.E.S (though alot of that is WWE's fault) and with New Nexus, which completely blew. I'm all for getting some guys over and giving people who need it a direction but Punk needs to roll on his own.


To defend myself, this is the first time I've really suggested a stable


----------



## Bavles (May 14, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk heel turn/stable speculation*

Is anyone really behind this idea of Punk leading a heel stable? I hate it's an awful idea. Punk has spent the last year building himself up to the point where we consider him to be able to kick anyone's ass on the roster. The minute he's in a stable that all goes in the garbage. It will just be like every other stable led by the champ in history where his cronies will do all his fighting for him and he'll never retain the title without their interference. It will just make Punk look like shit. Plus I never bought him as the leader of Nexus anyway. He always looked so out of place.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Is CM Punk going to drop the pipebomb again next week?*

So after Punk's afterthought of an 8 month reign one can't help but not think that after the events of this past Monday's Raw, CM Punk has had enough. Enough of John Cena still being in the main event even though he hasn't held the title in over a year. Enough of Dwayne just coming back whenever he feels like it demanding title shots. Enough of Brock Lesnar who turned his back on the company 8 years ago (which he did address last year when he first dropped the pipebomb). Simply put, CM Punk has had enough and it seems as if the same complaints he had one year ago, he's having again. Is it time for CM Punk once again speak his mind?

I personally think it would be cool to see CM Punk drop the pipe bomb again. Usually, when the exact same situation replays in pro wrestling it pisses me off. But this just seems to have fallen in place so effortlessly I won't mind it at all.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Is CM Punk going to drop the pipebomb again next week?*

This thread has already been made countless times.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Is CM Punk going to drop the pipebomb again next week?*



The-Rock-Says said:


> This thread has already been made countless times.


Well. I did not know that. Well then. In that case. Mods, close this fucking shit.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Merged all this stuff into this thread. PLZ use this thread.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

Cannot wait to see this where this is going to go. Punk is one of my favs, but always liked him as a heel though.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Obis said:


> But seriously, I do think they should face at WM29 unless *Austin's going to face Punk.*



I reckon that could be very possible now. Wasn't Austin wanting Punk to turn heel or something before facing him at WM 29? Well that should not be an issue now.

Interesting idea about Punk aligning with Heyman. Sounds good in theory.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

IF this is a full heel turn for Punk I am hoping that he eventually is aligned with Heyman. A stable led by Punk & Heyman would be the MEGA heels the WWE needs


----------



## EvolveOrDie (Jul 26, 2012)

I hope he gets a heel stable again like the SES but now that he has been WWE champion for a long time, he doesn't have to hide behind them all the time.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

cm punk is the new leader of the nWo

thats your big summer angle folks


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

Austin said the stars had to align for him to face Punk at WM 29(heel turn, Austin's healthy ala his knee surgery to repair any damage he had).... so.... yeah.

However, Punk doesn't need a stable or a heel turn either. Just let him talk on the mic, be a tweener, or not even be classified as a face or heel. Just let him be a pissed off WWE Champion who's tired of sharing the spotlight with part-time wrestlers, COOs who should be staying in suits, UFC retirees, hollywood actors, or the status quo main eventers like Cena. He's the Best in The World. Why should WWE fuck up all he's built up the last year by giving him a stable or making him a chickenshit heel??

If WWE is smart, you just give Punk back his edge, allow him to be a jackass again, say what he wants on ANYBODY whether face or heel, and allow him to shine. He might lose favor with the kiddies, but men and women are in full support of him dropping pipebombs again. It's time for Punk to take the reigns and Cena start to scale back.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

ShiftyLWO said:


> cm punk is the new leader of the nWo
> 
> thats your big summer angle folks


That shirt is actually really cool.


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

NWO reunion would be cool i guess. I would rather the used some younger guys but if nash is the only old one then it could work.


----------



## Nintymat0 (Apr 6, 2012)

Btw, Nash is asking fans to wear nWo t-shirts and to bring nWo signs at events so the WWE goes ahead with this nWo angle. It's by no means confirmed that it's happening, and by the looks of things it seems that yet again Nash is doing anything to get himself back on TV.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Nintymat0 said:


> Btw, Nash is asking fans to wear nWo t-shirts and to bring nWo signs at events so the WWE goes ahead with this nWo angle. It's by no means confirmed that it's happening, and by the looks of things it seems that yet again Nash is doing anything to get himself back on TV.


The only thing that might give this a small and I mean SMALL chance of happening is that WWE is in the beginning stages of making an in depth DVD on the nWo.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

we need Punk to kick off the next raw in the middle of the ring and utter the line:

"Do i have every bodies attention now?"

Book it Vince.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

Punk in a new NWO would be fucking awesome!


----------



## Izual_Rebirth (Feb 20, 2010)

Cena didn't turn heel when he hit Rock with the AA. I don't see why people are reading so much into this.


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

They should just hire Wade, James, Bosh and let them become new NWO...lol.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

If Punk is truly heel then I think he would get the most heat if he cut a promo similar to Batista's why promo. Complete silence would drive the fans crazy and might even get the iwc to hate a heel.

NWO would only work if they got younger talent in it and didnt make Punk seem like a bitch hiding behind his cronies.


----------



## Nintymat0 (Apr 6, 2012)

Izual_Rebirth said:


> Cena didn't turn heel when he hit Rock with the AA. I don't see why people are reading so much into this.


"CM Punk has turned on the WWE fans" - Jerry Lawler after CM Punk GTS's Rock.

Can't be much clearer can it?


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

Watch SmackDown....They show a vid package and talk about it....


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Unexpected turn. 

When he left Cena with Big Show I thought well ok he's to much out of it and doesn't want to deal..got confused but damn when he layed that boy rocky on to sleep I was a bit stunned. Can't say I predicted for him to go after Nr. 1 face. Message well sent. 

It will be interesting to see where they will take this. *


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Rock is a stupid old man, and CM Punk is a snake.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

*That Moment CM Punk clothlined the rock*

Does anyone have any clip shoot by someone's mobile/camera from the arena?! I just want to see the crowd's reaction.The amount of they guys jumping off their seats "FUCK YES FINALLY!!!!" was too damn high...fuckin mark out moment and I just want a clip of it from the arena


----------



## ChrisPartlow (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: That Moment CM Punk clothlined the rock*

No. Instead I was wondering why the Rock came out shirtless looking all sweaty and running to the ring. I thought he hated Cena or the writers made it out like that? Was he having a shower and got told that Cena was being attacked and he had a change of heart?


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: That Moment CM Punk clothlined the rock*



ChrisPartlow said:


> No. Instead I was wondering why the Rock came out shirtless looking all sweaty and running to the ring. I thought he hated Cena or the writers made it out like that? Was he having a shower and got told that Cena was being attacked and he had a change of heart?


Rock was running to save Cena because script told him to do it.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: That Moment CM Punk clothlined the rock*

I would want to see too. That moment was brilliant. I hate current Rock and I love CM Punk, especially a potential heel.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: That Moment CM Punk clothlined the rock*

not excite at all since WWE just spoiled the heel turn by booking Punk to stand there, watching Cena get beat up by Big Show.


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: That Moment CM Punk clothlined the rock*





How do I embed?


----------



## wowsupersheamus (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: That Moment CM Punk clothlined the rock*

stone cold should have come and gave all of them a stunner


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: That Moment CM Punk clothlined the rock*



Woo-Woo-Woo said:


> Does anyone have any clip shoot by someone's mobile/camera from the arena?! I just want to see the crowd's reaction*.The amount of they guys jumping off their seats "FUCK YES FINALLY!!!!" was too damn high*...fuckin mark out moment and I just want a clip of it from the arena


I don't know what show you were watching, most of the audience was just sat there like lemons.


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: That Moment CM Punk clothlined the rock*



Monterossa said:


> not excite at all since WWE just spoiled the heel turn by booking Punk to stand there, watching Cena get beat up by Big Show.


It was a gradual transformation throughout the match of CM Punk turning to the dark side. It got the point across better than a shock turn.



wowsupersheamus said:


> stone cold should have come and gave all of them a stunner


That would be Vince Russo style overbooking.


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

after watching Smackdown and seeing all the Tout's of people saying their favorite moment was CM Punk putting The Rock to sleep and standing tall, I think it's safe to say that he is going to have plenty of fan support. I don't see him as a full blown heel I see him as being the character he was last summer. Appealing to the real wrestling fans and having some edge.


----------



## RichDV (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: That Moment CM Punk clothlined the rock*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fp89KLt8VB8#t=4m20s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jNWt1v1uqc#t=4m


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

I thought it was one of the best heel turns I've seen. It was foreshadowed nicely and made sense -- you could logically explain his frustration that brought him to this point. All in all, it was a completely understandable turn.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

The more I think about it, the more I think having Punk essentially repeat the "Devil/Snake" promo would be lazy. I'd like if they drove for honesty instead of the "I played you!" route. Punk says he set out to make change, and while he captured the WWE Championship and has held it for months, he didn't CHANGE anything. He's been in the same position he's been in for years now and Cena (and Rock when he's around) have still completely dominated the spotlight. Last Monday was his shot to finally begin to make a tangible change with the chance to stand tall over Cena and Rock and he took it. This route also seems more plausible since the Touts they showed on SmackDown were pro-Punk.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: That Moment CM Punk clothlined the rock*



ChrisPartlow said:


> No. Instead I was wondering why the Rock came out shirtless looking all sweaty and running to the ring. I thought he hated Cena or the writers made it out like that? Was he having a shower and got told that Cena was being attacked and he had a change of heart?


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: That Moment CM Punk clothlined the rock*

I thought post-WM Rock and Cena came to an understanding, you know htey settled it in the ring like gentelmen


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: That Moment CM Punk clothlined the rock*

The most logical reason is that Rock is a face, so is Cena. 
In 2002, Rock came to save Triple H when he was a face.


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm struggling to figure out how some people are calling this an unexpected heel turn. They've been hinting at Punks heel turn for a few weeks now. I went into that match expecting Punk to turn heel at the end


----------



## liberty_JAC (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: That Moment CM Punk clothlined the rock*

I stood up and golf clapped in my room when Punk delivered that clothesline.

As he exited the ring you could see a lot of people in the back rows golf clapping as well.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: That Moment CM Punk clothlined the rock*

Most of that damn and horrible audience didn't even react. They were probably so pissed about not getting to see some stupid People's Elbow that they were missing this big event happening right in front of them.

Damn. I don't what the hell happened to the wrestling audience, but they suck.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: That Moment CM Punk clothlined the rock*



THANOS said:


>


I know they're plants, but god that picture's hilarious


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: That Moment CM Punk clothlined the rock*



moonmop said:


> Most of that damn and horrible audience didn't even react. They were probably so pissed about not getting to see some stupid People's Elbow that they were missing this big event happening right in front of them.
> 
> Damn. I don't what the hell happened to the wrestling audience, but they suck.


It's because it was St. Louis. If RAW 1000 happened in front of somewhere like New York/Philly/Chicago/Boston/Toronto/London like it should have then we wouldn't have the same problem.


----------



## Daud (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: That Moment CM Punk clothlined the rock*



RichDV said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fp89KLt8VB8#t=4m20s
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jNWt1v1uqc#t=4m


(Y)


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

I was just thinking about how Punk should walk out on Monday with his Freddy Mercury stash he had briefly before MITB last year. If nothing else it does make for a good heel look.


----------



## TheChamp619 (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, we can't say we weren't warned, what with the cryptic tweets Punk was sending out. Not exactly shocking. However, it was kinda a disappointingly soft heel turn imo. A good heel turn should be without guilt, and Punk was full of guilt. I would have preferred to have waited a bit longer for a better Punk heel turn but I'm not gonna complain too much. Punk fits much better as a heel.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: That Moment CM Punk clothlined the rock*



moonmop said:


> Most of that damn and horrible audience didn't even react. They were probably so pissed about not getting to see some stupid People's Elbow that they were missing this big event happening right in front of them.
> 
> Damn. I don't what the hell happened to the wrestling audience, but they suck.


Most Punk fans wouldn't boo Punk if he kicked Baby Jesus and it's not that uncommon for silence after an unexpected heel turn.

Shock generally leads to silence.


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

He should drop a pipe bomb at the close of tomorrow's episode; they could really build this heel turn by prolonging how long it takes to come out and talk about it. If they saved his actual pipebomb until right at the end of the show, after showing replays of the 'turn'. A Rock/Punk feud would be pretty great.


----------



## xxSecondCitySavior (Jul 29, 2012)

I doubt Punk will ever return to being an actual heel again, regardless of what he does, people still cheer for him. And even though the original "pipe-bomb" promo was intended to fuel Punk's heel character, it only furthered his face turn. I'm personally looking forward to another one of Punk's epic promos, heel or not.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: That Moment CM Punk clothlined the rock*



moonmop said:


> Most of that damn and horrible audience didn't even react. They were probably so pissed about not getting to see some stupid People's Elbow that they were missing this big event happening right in front of them.
> 
> Damn. I don't what the hell happened to the wrestling audience, but they suck.


I think the people that came to the show came for one thing and that was to see stars from the past.


----------



## EvolveOrDie (Jul 26, 2012)

If this is a heel turn, then what is the point? WWE just allowed him to be a face for an entire year and now they want to turn him around so someone can face Cena? Punk's merch was selling like no other, I don't think this is a smart business decision at all. They had Daniel Bryan, Christian, ect.. they could of used anyone. I love heel punk to death, especially his SES but I just don't see the point of this turn. WWE needs to grow some balls and turn Cena.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

punks merch will still sell even if he's heel.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

ShiftyLWO said:


> punks merch will still sell even if he's heel.


If not more. Just look at Daniel Bryan.

Punk will have a hell of a time really getting heel heat, IMO. If he opts to go with a promo explaining his frustration over being overshadowed and never been given the opportunities that Cena has been afforded, he could receive some legitimate sympathy from the audience. His heel turn is completely understandable and a good portion of the audience would go that route in his scenario. He's almost forced to blame the audience's admiration of non-champion Cena and Rock for his lack of main events to really generate the heat -- and Punk as an actual performer more than likely believes that to be the reason as well. It's an opportunity for a great heel run because it couples a completely understandable turn with a legitimate gripe from the performer, reminding me much of Bret's fantastic turn and run.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

#PipebombOrRiot


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

Punk will have no issue getting heel heat because he's _that_ good at being a heel.


----------



## Rayfain (Dec 5, 2011)

Punk's heel turn is a good way to get over Ambrose and Ohno by bringing them in as Punk's allies.

A heel stable consisting of CM Punk, Big Show, Wade Barrett, Dean Ambrose and Kassius Ohno is just what Raw needs right now to liven things up (provided they don't get buried by Cena and The Rock as soon as Vince gets bored with them).


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Not sure if any one mentioned this but JR tweeted that he believes Punk is not a villain/heel.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

of course, JR wouldn't want to spill the beans.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

I find it funny that the touts they show on SmackDown where positive towards Punk's actions. Just interesting, when Show turned heel they show all the negative reactions from the fans.


----------



## Dragzila (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: That Moment CM Punk clothlined the rock*



Woo-Woo-Woo said:


> Does anyone have any clip shoot by someone's mobile/camera from the arena?! I just want to see the crowd's reaction.The amount of they guys jumping off their seats "FUCK YES FINALLY!!!!" was too damn high...fuckin mark out moment and I just want a clip of it from the arena


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: That Moment CM Punk clothlined the rock*



Dragzila said:


>


The silence after the clothesline is awesome.. (this guy is clearly stood in a bunch of Punk Marks or Cena haters) but the rest of the crowd goes silent...


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: That Moment CM Punk clothlined the rock*



GillbergReturns said:


> Most Punk fans wouldn't boo Punk if he kicked Baby Jesus and it's not that uncommon for silence after an unexpected heel turn.
> 
> Shock generally leads to silence.


Yep..remember when the Rock turned heel at Survivor Series 98? Fans did not want to boo that guy. They went DEAD fucking silent. LOL. Then when Austin came out, it became a little more acceptable for them to go with the flow. Of course that was followed by the legendary Corporate Rock debut promo on the Raw the next night though. Still not sure if Punk is trying to be heel or just tweener...probably tweener so he'll be fishing for cheers no matter what.


----------



## Randy Ravishing (Feb 2, 2011)

For me the heel turn came to early... We only had the face punk for one year...
But, I don't want to complain... I am very interested, what will happen tonight!


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Lol at all the kids you can hear cheering for Cena in this clip. Never heard it this clear before...


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

If he has indeed turned heel, I realised that he was going to turn heel when he was wearing all black. It might sound stupid but as soon as I saw him wearing all back I thought hes going to turn heel tonight. Obviously black been a darker colour and I cant remember the last time I saw him wearing all black.

I hope he hasn't turned heel and instead reverts to a tweener role, in which he stops being corny and starts some intense promos calling people out and causing chaos whilst still getting pops from the crowd.


----------



## punkfan18 (Oct 6, 2011)

*punk one of the best heels ever*

i think he plays the heel part so well his time vs hardy and at mitb last year him knocking out the rock him facing HHH when he led ses and the new nexus how he kicked barret out i think he can play a face well but nothing compares to a heel punk and you cant forget his pipebombs


----------



## kamatose (Oct 8, 2006)

I really failed to see the "heel turn" everyone is talking about. Punk gathered sympathy with being torn over pinning Cena and the hurt leg. The return to the ring and attack on the Rock didnt come as a 'heel moment' for me. It was a statement. Nothing more than Austin stunning anyone in the ring, face or heel. If Lawler had shut up throughout the segment itd have been much stronger and would be what it was. Instead of trying to make it out like a huge heel turn. Tonight should define it better. To me, the smart move would be playing it out as a teasing heel turn for the Rock match and then having Punk redeem himself as a face.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

What makes me think it's a heel turn is the fact that he hasn't spoke on twitter since. 

Sure, you must be thinking what has social media got to do with anything but the WWE are very social media high right now and Punk usually talks to his fans on there and talks in general. He hasn't mentioned anything since last Monday, it just makes me think it's a slightly heelish turn.


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

It was a heel turn, he attacked one of the top three babyfaces in wrestling history because he's jelaous that the rock can return anytime he wants to and overshadow his non drawing arrogant ass.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

People are doubting it was a heel turn? It was pretty crystal clear to me, that was a classic "showing of true colours" turn.


rockymark94 said:


> It was a heel turn, he attacked one of the top three babyfaces in wrestling history because he's jelaous that the rock can return anytime he wants to and overshadow his non drawing arrogant ass.


Still real to some, clearly.


----------

